# Sortie de leopard



## Steve J. (12 Août 2007)

J'ai recherché sur le net, je ne trouve pas de réponse...


Lors des précedents sorties de Mac OS X (tiger, panther...), est ce que apple a fait une keynote dédiée?
...et est ce qu'il y a deja eu des annonces matérielles en même temps que ces keynotes?
merci


----------



## Crunch Crunch (12 Août 2007)

Ha, tiens, tu me redonne de l'espoir pour de nouveaux écrans Apple avant la fin de l'année 

Pour ce qui es de ta réponse, je ne saurais y répondre avec certitude. Il me semble, que les autres version de MacOS_X étaient sorties à la WWDC (conf mondiale des développeurs), de l'été.

Peut-être il y aura-il une Keynote spécialement prévue (avec mes nouveaux écrans) miam ! Cela serait cool !


----------



## Steve J. (12 Août 2007)

Oui parce qu'en fait, j'ai du mal &#224; imaginer une keynote o&#249; Steve Jobs va annoncer la sortie de L&#233;opard et repr&#233;senter pour la 3&#232;me fois les fonctions du nouveau syst&#232;me!!! (macworld de janvier, WWDC, annonce de la sortie)

et je ne vois pas non plus une annonce sans keynote...? si?


----------



## g.camp (12 Août 2007)

> Mac OS X Server 1.0. Sortie : 16 mars 1999
> Mac OS X B&#234;ta publique. Sortie : 13 septembre 2000
> Mac OS X 10.0 &#171; Cheetah &#187; (gu&#233;pard en fran&#231;ais), commercialis&#233; le 24 mars 2001
> Mac OS X 10.1 &#171; Puma &#187;, commercialis&#233; le 25 septembre 2001
> ...



Les OS X n'ont pas tous sorti en &#233;t&#233; mais presque tous un 24... 3 sur 5 en fait.
Et un keynote ne se fait pas n&#233;ss&#233;sairement dans des &#233;v&#233;nement pr&#233;par&#233; plusieurs mois &#224; l'avance...

Mais tu me met l'eau &#224; la bouche Crunch Crunch!


----------



## noche84 (13 Août 2007)

Tiger n'a pas été sorti lors d'un keynote... En fait on connait déjà les fonctions de Léo => si il n'y a rien de nouveau à présenter je ne vois pas pkoi il y aurait une présentation de ce qu'on sait déjà ( comme dit ci-dessus... )

Maintenant nouveau matériel pourquoi pas, n'oublions pas que l'on parle d'iPods donc peut-être une présentation groupée


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Août 2007)

Les nouveaux iPod seront "tactiles" a mon avis.
Et tant que l' iPhone ne sera pas commercialisé au niveau mondial, un iPod tactile ne sortira pas... L'attente va être longues...

Par contre, si un nouveau iPod (non tactile) arrive,  cette génération aura la vie bien courte... Maxi 1 an, j'imagine...


----------



## Steve J. (17 Août 2007)

Je me demandais si Apple a d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233; des options suppl&#233;mentaires apr&#232;s la sortie d'un iMac. Je pense &#224; la carte graphique... Peux-on esp&#233;rer une option suppl&#233;mentaire (carte graphique plus puissante) par exemple lors de l'Apple Expo, ou lors d'une &#233;ventuelle keynote pour la sortie de L&#233;opard...

Je sais que des nouvelles options peuvent arriver sur le Mac Pro (exemple r&#233;cent : la carte RAID)...mais sur l'iMac...?

De toute mani&#232;re je ne pense pas que si cela arrive, ce soit si t&#244;t apr&#232;s la sortie des iMacs en question...non?

(d&#233;sol&#233; pour le l&#233;ger hors sujet)


----------



## pim (18 Août 2007)

On peut s'attendre &#224; tout avec Steve Jobs. Donc oui, pourquoi pas la GeForce 9600 ou 9800 (je ne sais plus) dans l'iMac 24" &#224; 2,8 GHz, puisqu'il para&#238;t qu'elle figure dans la liste des cartes graphiques pour iMac dans les documents de maintenance. En ajoutant &#224; cela que ces cartes sont tr&#232;s difficiles &#224; refroidir, on peut penser qu'Apple a eut des soucis de derni&#232;re minute pour l'int&#233;grer dans l'iMac - ou simplement pas eut le temps.


----------



## Rémi M (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quand sort LEOPARD svp?
Parce que j'attends que LEOPARD sorte pour acheter mon MACBOOK!!
Et donc je suis très presser
Svp réponder moi vite!!!!!!


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Svp réponder moi vite!!!!!!



Il sortira peut être bientôt 

si tu es vraiment pressé : Recherche


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

Lorsqu'il sera pr&#234;t.


----------



## Kukana (6 Septembre 2007)

esperont en octobre si il n'est pas ENCORE reporté


----------



## tovaritch (7 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas il sortira un jour . Apple annonce effectivement Octobre mais pourvu que Aplle ne soit pas touché par la sonymicrosoftite: "vous allez rire (ca m'etonnerai) on va encore être obligé de retarder sa sortie"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> j'attends que LEOPARD sorte pour acheter mon MACBOOK!!
> Et donc je suis très presser


 
Proposition A : tu attends la sortie de LEOPARD pour acheter ton Macbook
Proposition B : tu es très pressé.

Le donc indique que : A implique B

Donc : non(A) implique non(B)

A savoir que si tu n'attends rien pour acheter ton macbook, tu n'es pas pressé.
Or, si tu n'es pas pressé, tu peux attendre, tu as le temps.
Par exemple, que leopard sorte.

Donc, si tu veux Leopard sur ta machine il ne faut pas que tu en attendes la sortie pour acheter ton Macbook.

Content ?


----------



## Rémi M (7 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ais rien compris pour tes 2 dernieres phrases. Mais c'est pas grave je vais attendre que LEOPARD sorte


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Je n'ais rien compris pour tes 2 dernieres phrases. Mais c'est pas grave je vais attendre que LEOPARD sorte



Tu as donc très bien compris


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2007)

Poil au ....


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

... Divoli ?


----------



## dmo95 (8 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai encore plus logique... Tu prend un le MB bas de gamme et tu rajoute 129E au budget, pour pouvoir te procurrer Léopard !! Au final tu auras gagné en délai d'attente, tu auras perdu en cout et tu auras perdu en qualité...  Que dis-je ?

Bref moi je serais toi j'attenderais pas et j'acheterais une version de Léopard qui sera (très) stable (car stable elle le saura) lors de sa sortie, et sache qu'un MacBook avec Tiger c'est du bonheur !


----------



## monvilain (8 Septembre 2007)

D'accord avec dmo95.

J'ai conseillé la meme à un pote.

Sinon attend l'année prochaine et y 'aura encore du changement.Voire dans 2 ans, ils changeront encore les MB.


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2007)

Je ne pourrais pas attendre jusqu'a 2 ans mais je l'acheterait quand LEOPARD sera sur les MB. De toutes façon il ne peut pas être pire que Windows Vista ou alors chez APPLE ils ont un probleme. Mais je n'en ai pas besoin tout de suite c'est juste parce que j'aime MAC et je voudrais avoir 1 MAC mais je vais attendre que LEOPARD sort comme sa je serais content d'avoir un Macbook et d' avoir LEOPARD dessus. Donc pour finaliser tout sa je vais attendre que LEOPARD sorte pour acheter mon MACBOOK a 1249 dessus!!!


----------



## Bjeko (8 Septembre 2007)

poil au ...

Ceci dit je pense que tu fais bien


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2007)

Je te remercie de me dire sa Bjeko


----------



## liquid01 (8 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quand sort LEOPARD svp?
> Parce que j'attends que LEOPARD sorte pour acheter mon MACBOOK!!
> Et donc je suis très presser
> Svp réponder moi vite!!!!!!


+1 avec un pro a la fin de mac book
avec aussi un certain recul : léopard sort en octobre je le sais lol
j'aimerai bien des nouveautés materiels de ce coté

pour ma part je pense qu'une keynote de sortie avec des nouveauté materielle est tout à fait crédible ( bien que peut probable ils ont déjà renouvellé ou réactualisé beaucoup de trucs cette année imac ipod macmini MBP.... )


----------



## miaou (8 Septembre 2007)

au moment de la sotie de léopard , quel est le délais pour avoir une mise à jour gratuite pour un achat antérieur d'un ordinateur
il y a une promo du mois( septembre )  pour les adhérents  FNAC  qui m'intéressent : le MacBook avec 2Go: 1279
si je l'achète le 30/09 .........????


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2007)

Pas de MAJ gratuite pour un achat ant&#233;rieur (c'est d&#233;j&#224; diti et redit dans ce fil )


----------



## miaou (8 Septembre 2007)

il y a toujours un délais , même très bref ,( 1 ou 2 semaines ..) non ?


----------



## xavier25 (8 Septembre 2007)

Oui 14 jours je crois.


----------



## monvilain (10 Septembre 2007)

Va falloir calculer sec...

Perso, je l'aurais déjà


----------



## miaou (10 Septembre 2007)

merci pour vos réponses.. tant on aura une bonne surprise à l'Apple Expo......
on peux rêver   !


----------



## jeremyl (11 Septembre 2007)

en meme temps pour 1279, tu peut aussi acheter:

Un macbookpro 15' d'occas de suite
Un petit felin en version 10.5.2 quand les principaux bugs seront corrigés.

Tu est gagnant avec un laptop largement au dessus du macbook de base. tu profite deja de tiger qu'est plus que genialissime et le temps de la maturation venue tu lui installe Leopard. Je pense pas qu'apple va faire le coup de Crosoft " La botte de Vista" qui va t'obliger a changer ta becane pour leur nouvel OS.

Voila, en esperant t'avoir mis le doute


----------



## lubisk (11 Septembre 2007)

Perso je trouve un peu "limite" de ne pas conseiller d'attendre. Leopard sera certainement très stable dès sa sortie pour une utilisation "normale", et il apporte tout de mêmes de grandes nouveautés. 
Et franchement je pense qu'il faudrait pousser un peu les personnes à attendre 3 semaines (7 au pire). Et si les ventes baissent, Apple n'a cas offrir des coupons pour permettre d'avoir Leopard gratuitement à sa sortie. :hein: 
Mais bon, après ce que je lis sur les autres forum, Apple est peut-être content de ne pas avoir trop de commandes en ce moment, les délais de livraisons semblent longs sur certaines machines....


----------



## monvilain (11 Septembre 2007)

Une autre maniére de voir...Ca dépend de l'utilisation de chacun ..


----------



## noche84 (12 Septembre 2007)

De toute façon, les coupons seront disponibles pour les personnes ayant acheté un ordinateur qqs semaines "trop tot"... 

Mais avec Apple, c'est quasi impossible de connaitre la date exacte de sortie du félin.


----------



## Rémi M (12 Septembre 2007)

Je vous remercie pour ces réponses mais moi perso je vais attendre Leopard avant de l'acheter même si il a des beugs je m'en fou c MAC je le defenderait toujours!!


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2007)

Moi je dis n'attendez plus Léopard, Tiger est stable et ça on le sait déjà... Et puis en achetant aujourd'hui vous êtes casi sur d'avoir ce félin pour pas cher...


----------



## raphpascual (12 Septembre 2007)

Sur de rien...

L&#233;opard sera tout aussi stable que Tiger &#224; sa sortie... C'est &#224; dire sans gros soucis pour un particulier, et les correctifs se feront rapidement. 

Je me rappel, y a pas tr&#232;s longtemps ici m&#234;me sur ce forum, certains conseillaient de prendre des PPC a quelques jours de la sortie des machines Intel  
faut &#234;tre s&#233;rieux deux minutes...


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Sur de rien...
> 
> Léopard sera tout aussi stable que Tiger à sa sortie... C'est à dire sans gros soucis pour un particulier, et les correctifs se feront rapidement.
> 
> ...



Et ben à cette période ils avaient pas tord: j'ai eu un macbook rev A et un macbook pro rev A avec que des soucis!


----------



## raphpascual (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une rev a aussi, j'ai eu aucun soucis pour l'instant comme quoi...
De m&#233;moire, il y a eu aussi quelques soucis avec les dernier Powerbooks (ecran) 
Mais bon on s'&#233;loigne du sujet...


----------



## Rémi M (13 Septembre 2007)

Enfin LEOPARD ne peux pas etre pire que Vista c'est IMPOSSIBLE et puis LEOPARD sera stable j'en suis sûr!!


----------



## xao85 (13 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Enfin LEOPARD ne peux pas etre pire que Vista c'est IMPOSSIBLE et puis LEOPARD sera stable j'en suis sûr!!



Pire que vista... je dirai que c'est presque impossible... enfin sinon je mange mon mac! 
Par contre on est pas à l'abris deux, trois bugs génant au début...


----------



## Rémi M (13 Septembre 2007)

Oé mais ce n'est pas encore trop grave quand tu a un MAC tu peux te la pété meme si il a 2 beug!!


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Oé mais ce n'est pas encore trop grave quand tu a un MAC tu peux te la pété meme si il a 2 beug!!



alors, ecoute mon lapin:
bosser, meme avec deux bugs chiant, c'est chiant, meme si pour toi, tu peux te montrer avec ton Leopard  
Je prefere attendre un ou deux revisions pour etre sur de Leopard!
Je pense pas que toutes les apps seront clean pour Leopard des le debut (meme si ca ne change pas de trop )


----------



## xao85 (13 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> alors, ecoute mon lapin:
> bosser, meme avec deux bugs chiant, c'est chiant, meme si pour toi, tu peux te montrer avec ton Leopard
> Je prefere attendre un ou deux revisions pour etre sur de Leopard!
> Je pense pas que toutes les apps seront clean pour Leopard des le debut (meme si ca ne change pas de trop )



+1, je suis dsl, mais dans notre monde mac, Tucpasquic a raison, 2 bugs C chiant! Idem j'acheterai peut &#234;tre &#233;opard &#224; sa sortie si j'ai une r&#233;duction par contre il ne sera que sur ma machine que lorsque je verrai sur les forums que tout va bien!
Et puis la puissance du tigre est d&#233;j&#224; tellement &#233;norme!


----------



## Philou1789 (13 Septembre 2007)

Moi, je commence à me demander si Apple n'aurait pas tout simplement oublié que Leopard devait sortir un jour.
Ils se moquaient des retards à ralonges de Vista mais c'est pas mieux.

J'attends pour un Apple mini, si ça continue, il n'existera peut être plus quand Leopard sortira


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

Philou1789 a dit:


> Moi, je commence à me demander si Apple n'aurait pas tout simplement oublié que Leopard devait sortir un jour.
> Ils se moquaient des retards à ralonges de Vista mais c'est pas mieux.
> 
> J'attends pour un Apple mini, si ça continue, il n'existera peut être plus quand Leopard sortira



d'apres les retour de AI/TS, Leopard est stable est bientôt en Master, donc Apple est proche de la sortie


----------



## Philou1789 (13 Septembre 2007)

On verra, peut &#234;tre que mon apple mini s'approche du dessous de ma TV o&#249; il doit &#234;tre un media center


----------



## noche84 (14 Septembre 2007)

Certes il y a toujours quelques petits problèmes "normaux"... Mais Tiger m'a posé quelques problèmes avec mon iMac Intel alors que sur mon ibook aucun problème ( qu'on se comprenne bien, je suis à 200% pour les processeurs Intel ) mais Tiger n'a pas vraiment été conçu spécialement pour Intel ( oké, double vie etc mais bon )... Leopard le sera déjà beaucoup plus... Et son successeur sera totalement Intelisé...

Donc pour les possesseurs de mactel, a mon avis l'arrivée de Leopard n'aura que du bon... Qui plus est, il y aura quelques nouveautés ;-)

Pour ce qui est de la comparaison avec Vista, certes quelques bugs dans Leo peuvent être embêtants mais on peut malgré tout travailler contrairement à l'autre où il faut une machine qui existera dans 3 ans pour le faire fonctionner correctement ;-) ( Et sous tiger mactel, hormis quelques plantages de VLC ( en son temps ) et Safari ( en son temps ) je n'ai aucun problème  actuellement... Je pense que Leopard sera à la hauteur lui aussi, même mieux si on se réfère au début de mon post )

Il arrive que nous soyons déçu mais en l'espace d'une mise à jour tout est réglé et oublié


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Certes il y a toujours quelques petits probl&#232;mes "normaux"... Mais Tiger m'a pos&#233; quelques probl&#232;mes avec mon iMac Intel alors que sur mon ibook aucun probl&#232;me ( qu'on se comprenne bien, je suis &#224; 200&#37; pour les processeurs Intel ) mais Tiger n'a pas vraiment &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u sp&#233;cialement pour Intel ( ok&#233;, double vie etc mais bon )... Leopard le sera d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup plus... Et son successeur sera totalement Intelis&#233;...



En fait, d'apr&#232;s les nombreux articles que j'ai pu lire, cela faisait depuis les d&#233;buts de OS X qu'Apple avait envisag&#233; la possibilit&#233; de passer sur Intel, et que les versions successives avaient &#233;t&#233; d&#233;velopp&#233;s en ce sens. Mais c'est vrai que OS 10.4 a &#233;t&#233; l'OS &#224; &#234;tre r&#233;ellement test&#233; &#224; grande &#233;chelle, et globalement je trouve que c'est une bonne r&#233;ussite.

Je n'aime pas trop le terme "totalement intellis&#233;"; il porte &#224; confusion. Je pense que OS 10.5 sera la seule version de l'OS qui sera aussi bien optimis&#233;e pour le ppc que les Intel (&#224; part certains effets qui ne fonctionneront que sur les machines tr&#232;s r&#233;centes, plus pour des raisons hardware que software). Du moins peut-on l'esp&#233;rer.
Mais il me semble probable que cette version 10.5 soit la derni&#232;re compatible avec les ppc.



noche84 a dit:


> Donc pour les possesseurs de mactel, a mon avis l'arriv&#233;e de Leopard n'aura que du bon... Qui plus est, il y aura quelques nouveaut&#233;s ;-)



On peut esp&#233;rer que la relative difficult&#233; qu'&#224; Apple &#224; g&#233;rer 2 g&#233;n&#233;rations de machines (Mac ppc et MacIntel), ainsi que le d&#233;veloppement de nouveaux appareils (l'iPhone en particulier), ne viennent pas p&#233;jorer la qualit&#233; de ce nouvel OS.



noche84 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la comparaison avec Vista, certes quelques bugs dans Leo peuvent &#234;tre emb&#234;tants mais on peut malgr&#233; tout travailler contrairement &#224; l'autre o&#249; il faut une machine qui existera dans 3 ans pour le faire fonctionner correctement ;-) ( Et sous tiger mactel, hormis quelques plantages de VLC ( en son temps ) et Safari ( en son temps ) je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me  actuellement... Je pense que Leopard sera &#224; la hauteur lui aussi, m&#234;me mieux si on se r&#233;f&#232;re au d&#233;but de mon post )
> 
> Il arrive que nous soyons d&#233;&#231;u mais en l'espace d'une mise &#224; jour tout est r&#233;gl&#233; et oubli&#233;


Un des probl&#232;mes avec Vista (au del&#224; de la configuration n&#233;cessaire), c'est que, comme les autres versions de Windows, il est suppos&#233; s'installer sur un nombre tr&#232;s important de PC diff&#233;rents, avec une logith&#232;que &#233;galement tr&#232;s importante.
Cela pose des probl&#232;mes de drivers, d'incompatibilit&#233;s logicielles et de mises-&#224;-jour infiniment plus nombreux et importants que ceux que l'on  pourrait connaitre  sur Mac.
Si l'on avait la possibilit&#233; l&#233;gale d'installer OS 10.5 sur n'importe quel PC, les probl&#232;mes seraient bien plus nombreux.

A la sortie de 10.5, il y a certainement, comme d'habitude, quelques bugs qui n&#233;cessiteront des m&#224;j de l'OS et de diff&#233;rents logiciels qui tournent sur Mac. Bugs qui seront corrig&#233;s plus ou moins rapidement...


----------



## lubisk (14 Septembre 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment pourraient fonctionner les coupons pour avoir Leopard (si coupon il y a) si l'on achete une machine quelques jours avant la sortie de leopard ? Je pose la question parceque demain on est le 15 et donc potentiellement à 15 jours de la sortie de Leopard... Comment cela s'est-il passé dans la passé ?
Merci


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2007)

Une facture est mieux qu'un coupon.


----------



## Rémi M (14 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic : Tu dis que je ne devrais pas attendre mais je n'ais que 13ans et mes parents veulent que j'attende LEOPARD pour avoir mon MACBOOK donc je suis coincé. Donc ne me faites pas peur en disant que les beugs vont être embettant!! Merci d'avance


----------



## raphpascual (14 Septembre 2007)

T'inquiètes


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Tucpasquic : Tu dis que je ne devrais pas attendre mais je n'ais que 13ans et mes parents veulent que j'attende LEOPARD pour avoir mon MACBOOK donc je suis coincé. Donc ne me faites pas peur en disant que les beugs vont être embettant!! Merci d'avance



Un macbook à 13ans... j'en aurai rêvé!


----------



## Rémi M (14 Septembre 2007)

Oé tu m'étonne.
J'ai trop envie de l'avoir mais ne vous en faites pas c'est moi qui me le paye faut pas trop croire au père noël


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet (date de sortie de Leopard), je trouve trés inquietant le "blackout" total depuis le début de l'été.
Certes, on apprend que des builds sortent régulièrement pour les developpeurs, mais pour une sortie toujours officiellement planifiée en octobre, à 15 jours du début du mois, je trouve le silence bien lourd.
A mon humble avis, un nouveau retard serait vraiment malheureux pour la stratégie d'Apple : il est indispensable que ce système sorte avant Noel, histoire de mettre en place une véritable gamme renouvellée (pour la partie logicielle biensur, on aura plus de nouveaux modèles pour cette année) prete pour les fetes. Ca, plus les nouveaux iPod et l'iPhone en Europe.... je pense qu'Apple fera encore carton plein pour cette fin d'année.


----------



## liquid01 (14 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet (date de sortie de Leopard), je trouve trés inquietant le "blackout" total depuis le début de l'été.
> Certes, on apprend que des builds sortent régulièrement pour les developpeurs, mais pour une sortie toujours officiellement planifiée en octobre, à 15 jours du début du mois, je trouve le silence bien lourd.
> A mon humble avis, un nouveau retard serait vraiment malheureux pour la stratégie d'Apple : il est indispensable que ce système sorte avant Noel, histoire de mettre en place une véritable gamme renouvellée (pour la partie logicielle biensur, on aura plus de nouveaux modèles pour cette année) prete pour les fetes. Ca, plus les nouveaux iPod et l'iPhone en Europe.... je pense qu'Apple fera encore carton plein pour cette fin d'année.


bien que je n'y crois pas du tout, on peut imaginer qu'ils sortent léopard en avance(genre date au pif 18 septembre) pour faire oublier le retard precedent ...


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Tu fais bien de ne pas y croire du tout


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet (date de sortie de Leopard), je trouve tr&#233;s inquietant le "blackout" total depuis le d&#233;but de l'&#233;t&#233;.
> Certes, on apprend que des builds sortent r&#233;guli&#232;rement pour les developpeurs, mais pour une sortie toujours officiellement planifi&#233;e en octobre, &#224; 15 jours du d&#233;but du mois, je trouve le silence bien lourd.
> A mon humble avis, un nouveau retard serait vraiment malheureux pour la strat&#233;gie d'Apple : il est indispensable que ce syst&#232;me sorte avant Noel, histoire de mettre en place une v&#233;ritable gamme renouvell&#233;e (pour la partie logicielle biensur, on aura plus de nouveaux mod&#232;les pour cette ann&#233;e) prete pour les fetes. Ca, plus les nouveaux iPod et l'iPhone en Europe.... je pense qu'Apple fera encore carton plein pour cette fin d'ann&#233;e.





Pourquoi est-il "inqui&#233;tant" ? Qu'est-ce qui se passera si Leopard est encore repouss&#233; (ce dont je doute) ? Tiger serait trop pourri au point qu'il s'autod&#233;truise le 30 octobre ?

Soyons s&#233;rieux.

Leopard n'est qu'une simple &#233;volution de MacOS X, avec un petit peu plus de fonctions que la version actuelle (Tiger) qui n'est pas si vieille que &#231;a et qui donne toute satisfaction, ou presque.

Et perso, je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre le mois de d&#233;cembre, s'il le faut, pour avoir une version utilisable, plut&#244;t qu'Apple sorte une version coute que coute pour respecter une date pr&#233;cise...


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Je ne dis absolument pas le contraire : Tiger est vraiment excellent sur bien des points. Sortir une nouvelle version d'un système d'exploitation, c'est toujours le risque de décevoir ceux qui étaient pleinement satisfaits de la version précédente.
Certes, les innovations ne sautent pas aux yeux tout de suite, mais elles sont à mes yeux importantes (Time Machine par exemple) et bien pensées.
Et je suis ok sur ton raisonnement d'attendre quelques semaines de plus pour avoir le système le plus fini possible : Apple n'a pas vraiment besoin de ce genre de publicité, qui discréditerait pour longtemps la marque, comme c'est le cas pour Microsoft.

PS : il est vrai que le terme "inquietant" etait largement exagéré :rateau:


----------



## El_Bobo (14 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et perso, je préfère attendre le mois de décembre, s'il le faut, pour avoir une version utilisable, plutôt qu'Apple sorte une version coute que coute pour respecter une date précise...


 
Ouais c'est sur. Mais pense aux mecs qui n'ont toujours pas switché et qui attendent léopard pour le faire... Toi tiger peut te suffire encore jusqu'à decembre tandis que pour le futur switcher, lui, les anécdotiques bugs de leopard, il s'en moque. Il préfere avoir sa version vite fait buggée plutôt que de perdre 129 euros en achetant tiger qui ne lui servira qu'en attendant les maj pour léo...

Voila tout est question de patience : le futur switcher (que je suis) il en peut plus d'attendre léopard pour switcher et si léopard venait à êtr reporté il devra prendre tiger en attendant si il en a réelment besoin (mon cas).

A noter que mon raisonnement ne tient pas compte des eventuelles reducs offertes aux personnes qui achètent tiger qq jours avant la sortie de léopard...


----------



## liquid01 (14 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Ouais c'est sur. Mais pense aux mecs qui n'ont toujours pas switché et qui attendent léopard pour le faire...


Comme c'est gentil de pensé à moi ....:rateau: lol 
c'est vrai que cela fait un an que l'ont attends voir plus lol


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Ouais c'est sur. Mais pense aux mecs qui n'ont toujours pas switché et qui attendent léopard pour le faire... Toi tiger peut te suffire encore jusqu'à decembre tandis que pour le futur switcher, lui, les anécdotiques bugs de leopard, il s'en moque. Il préfere avoir sa version vite fait buggée plutôt que de perdre 129 euros en achetant tiger qui ne lui servira qu'en attendant les maj pour léo...
> 
> Voila tout est question de patience : le futur switcher (que je suis) il en peut plus d'attendre léopard pour switcher et si léopard venait à êtr reporté il devra prendre tiger en attendant si il en a réelment besoin (mon cas).



Oui, et ce sera le premier à venir chialer sur les forums que Leopard est tout buggué, qu'il n'y a rien qui marche, que c'est de l'arnaque, et qu'il va retourner sur Windows. 

Non mais sérieusement, cela doit faire presque 2 ans que l'on parle de Leopard, plus fréquemment depuis le début de l'année. Vous n'allez pas nous péter un cable maintenant, parce que Leopard sortirait en décembre plutôt qu'en octobre... :hein:

Ceci dit, je comprends ton raisonnement. A force d'attendre, on s'impatiente et ça devient agaçant.

Perso, je suis convaincu qu'il n'y aura aucun nouveau report. 



El_Bobo a dit:


> A noter que mon raisonnement ne tient pas compte des eventuelles reducs offertes aux personnes qui achètent tiger qq jours avant la sortie de léopard...



Surtout que ça reste très aléatoire et imprévisible, cette histoire de reduc. Ce n'est valable que dans des délais très courts imposés par Apple. Et comme l'on ne connait pas la date précise de la sortie de Leopard, c'est un peu comme jouer au Loto...


----------



## Rémi M (14 Septembre 2007)

J'aimerais trop que LEOPARD sorte le 18 septembre mais bon je ne pense pas Octobre c'est pas Septembre mais je vais croiser les doigts pour l'avoir le plus tot possible


----------



## El_Bobo (14 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, et ce sera le premier à venir chialer sur les forums que Leopard est tout buggué, qu'il n'y a rien qui marche, que c'est de l'arnaque, et qu'il va retourner sur Windows.


 

Ca risque pas... J'ai deja essayé de dompter le tigre, de l'apprivoiser...  Je me suis fait une idée là dessus... Et puis en ce moment je te parle avec un pc sous windows avec 128mo de ram... Donc "rien que" les 1go d'1 macbook et mac OS X imagine le bond en avant...

Après péter un cable parceque léopard est reporté... Peut-être pas à ce point mais j'ai besoin de mon mac pour debut octobre donc que léopard sorte ou pas j'en aurais besoin, donc tiger; mais economiser 89euros c'est pas de refus.

Je pense plus aux mec qui attend le felin depuis des lustres pour enfin pouvoir switcher et qui ne cesse de voir son calvère windowsien de prolonger... Horrible.

Léopard ou non, tant qu'on se retrouve pas avec du vista...:rateau:


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

Je comprends ta position. 

Pour début octobre, franchement ça va être short, d'autant plus qu'il faudra probablement  compter encore quelques jours entre la date de sortie et la date effective de livraison.
Et je n'ai vu aucune rumeur en ce sens. Les rumeurs parlent plutôt de la fin octobre...

Mais bon, je suis comme tout le monde, je n'ai aucune possibilité d'indiquer une date précise...


N.B.: Ma réflexion que tu cites était bien sûr teintée d'humour. Mais à chaque révision de l'OS, il y a toujours certains utilisateurs qui se précipitent sur les forums pour venir pleurnicher. Je ne visais pas les "switcher" en particulier.


----------



## El_Bobo (15 Septembre 2007)

J'avais noté la touche d'humour et je suis persuadé qu'il y a une part de vrai dans cette phrase....

Fin octobre : dur... Tant pis je prendrais le "vieux" tiger


----------



## El_Bobo (15 Septembre 2007)

A noter qu'il n'y avait aucune animosité dans mon message, tu n'avais pas besoin de te justifier au sujet de ta farce! :rateau:


----------



## liquid01 (15 Septembre 2007)

et si léopard sortait le 31 octobre ?
car la fin des ipod gratuit c'est le 30octobre , si c'est le cas , je deteste apple lol


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Fin octobre : dur... Tant pis je prendrais le "vieux" tiger



Oui, enfin bon, c'est une rumeur. En clair, personne n'en sait rien. 




El_Bobo a dit:


> A noter qu'il n'y avait aucune animosit&#233; dans mon message, tu n'avais pas besoin de te justifier au sujet de ta farce! :rateau:


 
No problemo.


----------



## Rémi M (15 Septembre 2007)

Il ne faut pas desteter APPLE si LEOPARD sort le 31 octobre parce que ils ont une bonne raison. Peut être qu'ils sont trouver un probleme et il le répare pour que le félin soit le plus pardait possible. Enfin ce n'est qu'une Hypothèse


----------



## dj-flyo (15 Septembre 2007)

Chez apple ils savent pas si on les appel quand il sort ce félin ??


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

dj-flyo a dit:


> Chez apple ils savent pas si on les appel quand il sort ce félin ??




:mouais:

Bah à mon avis ils n'en savent rien eux-mêmes (en tous cas pas les simples employés).

Et même s'ils le savent, ils ne vont pas te le dire...


----------



## Rémi M (15 Septembre 2007)

Ce serait trop beau!!


----------



## dj-flyo (15 Septembre 2007)

Ou si même on pourra avoir une maj si on achéte un mac tt de suite sont con de faire ça !!


----------



## El_Bobo (15 Septembre 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> et si léopard sortait le 31 octobre ?
> car la fin des ipod gratuit c'est le 30octobre , si c'est le cas , je deteste apple lol


 

Au pire tu achètes fin octobre ton mac avec ton ipod en espérant que léo ne soit pas trop repoussé en novembre (s'il venait à l'être) comme ca tu pourrais p-e profiter d'une maj convenable pour le félin niveaux prix et tu auras ton ipod, dans ce cas tu restes gagant.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Septembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas du tout faut et bête ce que tu dis El_Bobo


----------



## El_Bobo (16 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout faut et bête ce que tu dis El_Bobo


 
Merci.  

Bon j'ai cogité hier soir au sujet de la sortie de léopard et je pense qu'il y a 2 options. mais avant de les énumérer je tiens à rappeler qu'apple est une firme, et que son but est de satisfaire le consommateur tout en faisant le maximum de bénéfices (pour les investissements etc. cf vos cours d'éco ). Aussi la rentrée a toujours été une periode faste pour apple. Enfin mon raisonnement exclue le report due à d'eventuelles mises à jour : en gros on est dans le cas où apple aurait à peu près fini léo et réfléchisse sur le bon momment pour le sortir. Dès lors 2 cas se présentent : 

- apple poursuit l' un des buts premiers de l'entreprise : faire des profits. Dans ce cas je table pour la sortie fin octobre : les étudiants consciencieux ont besoin de leur ordi pour début octobre voire même fin septembre pour certains : il prennent donc tiger et achèteront par la suite léopard. Apple est donc gagnant : ils engrangeront de l'argent avec les mises à jour et rééquilibreront les pertes dues à l'ipod gratuit (-130 (ipod) + 130  ou moins si maj = 0)



- apple est "cool" et accepte de perdre "un peu" d'argent : en gros sortie de léo debut octobre donc les étudiants economisent 260 euros (achat de léo+ ipod nano)


Voila mon raisonnement (très simpliste puisque excluant certaines variables (bugs ,maj...) ). J'espère avoir été clair et relativement conçis.

Petit pronostic pour moi : l'option 1 : apple nous fait deja cadeau d'un ipod nano (ou de 130) donc nous fournir léo debut octobre ce serait vraiment un gros geste commercial. En plus les 130 qu'on nous donne avec l'offre étudiante permettront de nous acheter léo donc au final avec l'otion 1 on est pas perdant (130 d'ipod - 130 voir moins si maj = 0), c'est juste qu'avec la n°2 on est vraiment gagant.


----------



## liquid01 (16 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Bon j'ai cogité hier soir au sujet de la sortie de léopard et je pense qu'il y a 2 options. mais avant de les énumérer je tiens à rappeler qu'apple est une firme, et que son but est de satisfaire le consommateur tout en faisant le maximum de bénéfices (pour les investissements etc. cf vos cours d'éco ). Aussi la rentrée a toujours été une periode faste pour apple. Enfin mon raisonnement exclue le report due à d'eventuelles mises à jour : en gros on est dans le cas où apple aurait à peu près fini léo et réfléchisse sur le bon momment pour le sortir. Dès lors 2 cas se présentent :
> 
> ...


tu exclus aussi le cout de la non qualité les clients ne sont pas content de devoir payé léopard
donc tout l'effet benefique de l'ipod gratuit sur l'image d'apple et detruit ...


----------



## Rémi M (16 Septembre 2007)

Oé mais ce que dit El_Bobo n'est pas bête!!
El_Bobo : Ta réfléxion est très interresante mais moi je voudrais qu'il sorte LEOPARD au plus vite!
Pour avoir mon beau MB tout blanc tout neuf et tout beau


----------



## El_Bobo (16 Septembre 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> tu exclus aussi le cout de la non qualité les clients ne sont pas content de devoir payé léopard
> donc tout l'effet benefique de l'ipod gratuit sur l'image d'apple et detruit ...


 
"Le cout de la non qualité des clients...?:mouais: " 


Je crois comprendre ce que tu veux dire.
C'est sur que ca peut etre chiant de devoir payé léo mais regarde : prenons le cas d'une maj eventuelle sous 15 : tu achètes ton ordi 15j avant : tu paye leo genre 40 pour la maj. Donc tu me diras tu as 40 dans le c.. .
Mais vu que apple te lache le nano gratos, au pire tu peux le revendre pour une somme supérieure à 40  à ton frère (qu'il reste dans la famille parceque sinon c'est illégal... Même vendre à son frère je ne sais pas si c' est légal donc A VERIFIER. on ne sais jamais.) Résultat tu gagnes la différence!
Autrement tu l'ouvres tu t'en sert un moment pour le revendre en occasion... Ca c'est légal je crois

JE N'ENCOURAGE EN AUCUN CAS A BASCULER DANS LA FRAUDE.


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> - apple poursuit l' un des buts premiers de l'entreprise : faire des profits. Dans ce cas je table pour la sortie fin octobre : les étudiants consciencieux ont besoin de leur ordi pour début octobre voire même fin septembre pour certains : il prennent donc tiger et achèteront par la suite léopard. Apple est donc gagnant : ils engrangeront de l'argent avec les mises à jour et rééquilibreront les pertes dues à l'ipod gratuit (-130 (ipod) + 130  ou moins si maj = 0)



:mouais: 

J'ai lu pas mal d'âneries sur ce site, mais là tu vises la pompon avec ton raisonnement tordu. :hein:



Non, franchement, je doute très fortement qu'Apple raisonne de cette manière. D'autant plus qu'elle a toujours eu une politique commerciale relativement bienveillante et favorable envers le monde de l'éducation en général, et des étudiants en particulier.

Elle ne va pas calculer une date en vue d'"entuber" le maximum de monde en octobre.
Je sais bien qu'elle doit rendre des comptes aux actionnaires, mais elle n'a pas besoin de ça.

Leopard était initialement prévu en juin, il y a eu un report sans précédent pour les raisons que l'on sait. Leopard sortira très certainement en octobre, à une date pour le moment indéterminée, mais certainement pas calculée pour forcer une catégorie d'utilisateurs la moins fortunée à remettre les mains à la poche.

Pas du tout cohérent avec la politique d'Apple.


On voit bien que tu es un "switcher", toi.


----------



## El_Bobo (16 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, franchement, je doute très fortement qu'Apple raisonne de cette manière. D'autant plus qu'elle a toujours eu une politique commerciale relativement bienveillante et favorable envers le monde de l'éducation en général, et des étudiants en particulier.


Je veux bien te rejoindre sur ce point, il est vrai que la politique commerciale d'apple est tout à son honneur en ce qui concerne les étudiants. 



			
				divoli4406367 a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne va pas calculer une date en vue d'"entuber" le maximum de monde en octobre.
> Je sais bien qu'elle doit rendre des comptes aux actionnaires, mais elle n'a pas besoin de ça.


Les actionnaires occupent une place prépondérante dans le processus decisionnel d'une entreprise... Ce sont des acteurs d'influence.
Je pense pas que le verbe "entuber" soit approprié, dans le sens ou comme tu l'as dit précedemment, apple fait beaucoup pour les étudiants, ce serait juste un retour à une politique commerciale dite "normale"... 



			
				divoli4406367 a dit:
			
		

> Leopard était initialement prévu en juin, il y a eu un report sans précédent pour les raisons que l'on sait. Leopard sortira très certainement en octobre, à une date pour le moment indéterminée, mais certainement pas calculée pour forcer une catégorie d'utilisateurs la moins fortunée à remettre les mains à la poche.
> 
> Pas du tout cohérent avec la politique d'Apple.


Je veux bien te faire confiance. Tu as incontestablement plus de maitrise en ce qui concerne apple. Mais permets moi de dire que cela va à l'encontre de toute logique commerciale basée sur la recherche du profit. A ce sujet mon raisonnement aussi tordu soit-il  n'était que purement économique... Je ne prennais pas en compte les sentiments d'apple envers les étudiants... J'evoquais seulement 2 des solutions auxquelles 1 entreprise lambda vénale pourrait avoir recours pour asseoir son statut. Apparament Apple n'est pas de celles-là et je m'en félécite  .


On voit bien que tu es un "switcher", toi. [/quote]
Oui possible. Comment tu sais?


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

Bon, je ne vais pas surenchérir (et ce serait de toute façon hors-sujet). Mais Apple va encore cette année exploser ces bénéfices, grâce notamment à ses ventes d'ordinateurs (les portables en particulier). Elle ne va pas essayer de grapiller quelques sous sur le dos des étudiants. 

Quand à la vision purement économique, Apple ne peut pas satisfaire ses actionnaires si elle ne satisfait pas ses clients. Encore moins si elle donne l'impression de prendre ces derniers pour des vaches à lait. Le terme "entuber" était un peu fort (c'est pour cela que je l'ai mis entre guillements), mais sur le fond tu m'as compris. 

C'est le client "consommateur" qui, indirectement, permet à Apple de reverser des dividendes. C'est fortement lié, une sorte d'équilibre à respecter... 

La sortie de Leopard est imminente...


----------



## El_Bobo (16 Septembre 2007)

De tout façon j'men fou de léopard, finalement je vais prendre vista...

Je plaisante


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

Adieu.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Septembre 2007)

Divoli pk tu dis ADIEU??


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Divoli pk tu dis ADIEU??



El_Bobo nous quitte, c'est trop dur.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Septembre 2007)

Pk il nous quitte?? Si il passe sur Vista il va regretter MAC j'en suis sur


----------



## xao85 (16 Septembre 2007)

Bon est ce que tout le monde a compris maintenant que Léopad sortira en octobre ???  Nan parceque je trouve que y en qui ont du mal, arrétez de vous tracasser, la date de sortie est en octobre mais si apple avait doné une date précise personne n'aurait achté d'ordi en septembre!


----------



## xao85 (16 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Pk il nous quitte?? Si il passe sur Vista il va regretter MAC j'en suis sur



Je crois que c'est de l'ironie!


----------



## El_Bobo (16 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est de l'ironie!


 

Bah non, perso les virus, les reformatages, les bugs et les drivers c'est toute ma vie...:rateau:


----------



## lubisk (16 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon est ce que tout le monde a compris maintenant que Léopad sortira en octobre ???  Nan parceque je trouve que y en qui ont du mal, arrétez de vous tracasser, la date de sortie est en octobre mais si apple avait doné une date précise personne n'aurait achté d'ordi en septembre!



Ben ils n'ont pas donné de date précise, et moi j'achète pas en septembre... 
Si ils donnaient une date précise cela nous permettrais au moins d'avoir un widget "compte à rebour sortie leopard" sur notre écran. Car dans le genre impatients on est pas mal sur ce forum (je m'inclus bien entendu) !


----------



## xao85 (16 Septembre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Ben ils n'ont pas donné de date précise, et moi j'achète pas en septembre...
> Si ils donnaient une date précise cela nous permettrais au moins d'avoir un widget "compte à rebour sortie leopard" sur notre écran. Car dans le genre impatients on est pas mal sur ce forum (je m'inclus bien entendu) !



Moi je suis impatient de voir des cobayes le tester et me faire baver!


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2007)

Vous seriez gentil d'arr&#234;ter de poster pour rien.


----------



## super_bretzel (16 Septembre 2007)

Avec de la chance .... Peut être qu'on aura la date de sortie de léopard mardi en " One More Thing ...." .

Sinon , concernant léopard . Qu'est-ce (exactement) que le NDA ? Comment ca ce fait que je n'ai pu trouver aucune vidéo non officielle (or apple.com) et si peu de screenshoot alors que la béta est distribué à plus ou moin grande échelle (ADC) et aucune preview. 
Alors que pour Vista , lui aussi à l'epoque était sous "NDA" ; avant même que chaque béta (privée!) sorte, le net était plein de preview et de test ..... 
Les mac Users sont plus réspectueux que les PC users ? 

Enfin bref, pas forcement des questions très interressantes mais qui aident à passer le temps ......


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2007)

NDA = Non Disclosure Agreement. Autrement dit : en le signant on s'engage &#224; ne rien d&#233;voiler de ce qu'il couvre (un logiciel, une id&#233;e, un projet etc.)


----------



## kakao (17 Septembre 2007)

*Selon vendeur Apple de la Fnac, Leopard sortira le 17 octobre en magasin  !!! Peut-être un peu avant sur l'Apple Store. Patience, patience, le félin est tout proche...*


----------



## El_Bobo (17 Septembre 2007)

Rumeur, rumeur quand tu nous tient...


----------



## liquid01 (17 Septembre 2007)

kakao a dit:


> *Selon vendeur Apple de la Fnac, Leopard sortira le 17 octobre en magasin !!! Peut-être un peu avant sur l'Apple Store. Patience, patience, le félin est tout proche...*


Donc dans un mois tout pile ....


----------



## Rémi M (17 Septembre 2007)

Oé j'espere je suis trop content


----------



## xao85 (17 Septembre 2007)

Il avait l'air sur de lui? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il avait l'air sur de lui? :mouais:



Mais bien sûr !

C'est bien connu : les vendeurs des magasins spécialisés sont toujours au courant avant les autres.
Il n'y a qu'à voir les espaces Mac dans ces magasins pour savoir que leur parole est absolument incontestable


----------



## xao85 (17 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Mais bien sûr !
> 
> C'est bien connu : les vendeurs des magasins spécialisés sont toujours au courant avant les autres.
> Il n'y a qu'à voir les espaces Mac dans ces magasins pour savoir que leur parole est absolument incontestable



oui encore un qui fabule quoi!


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Septembre 2007)

Vendeur de la Fnac . Appart un de la Fnac Digitale qui est un min. sérieux le reste ...


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> oui encore un qui fabule quoi!



Je n'en sais rien mais, franchement, comment un vendeur pourrait avoir des informations sur la sortie de Leopard alors que les sites les plus précis, les mieux informés (Think Secret et autres) n'en disent rien.

Sans compter, qu'il n'y a pas encore à ma connaissance de RC qui ait été diffusée.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Septembre 2007)

Laissé moi rêver les mecs svp


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien mais, franchement, comment un vendeur pourrait avoir des informations sur la sortie de Leopard alors que les sites les plus précis, les mieux informés (Think Secret et autres) n'en disent rien.
> 
> Sans compter, qu'il n'y a pas encore à ma connaissance de RC qui ait été diffusée.




Ah mais je vous arrête tout de suite. Je ne suis pas vendeur à la Fnac, mais je connais la date précise de la sortie de Leopard. 

Seulement je ne peux rien dire. Je n'ai pas envie de finir au fond d'un lac avec un bloc de ciment attaché aux pieds. :afraid:


----------



## lifenight (17 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah mais je vous arrête tout de suite. Je ne suis pas vendeur à la Fnac, mais je connais la date précise de la sortie de Leopard.
> 
> Seulement je ne peux rien dire. Je n'ai pas envie de finir au fond d'un lac avec un bloc de ciment attaché aux pieds. :afraid:



L'info en mp contre un snickers ?


----------



## Rémi M (17 Septembre 2007)

Divoli stp dis le moi stp je te jetterer pas au fond d'un lac dis le moi tu sais bien quand on attend un mac on veut l'avoir tout de suite alor stp compatie pour moi


----------



## arcanomancer (17 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'arriver sur le mur des lamentations, euh, ce post pardon ... Léopard arrivera quand il aura traversé toute l'afrique depuis le kenya, pris le bateau... La route est longue.


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> L'info en mp contre un snickers ?



snickers a &#233;t&#233; bout&#233; hors de macg&#233; ! tu prends des risques inconsid&#233;r&#233;s&#8230;


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## El_Bobo (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est quoi, un tigre?


----------



## xao85 (17 Septembre 2007)

A quand le Lion?!


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est le petit, il n'est pas content, il a vu la bête à corne, là...


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2007)

hum ...


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> hum ...



Bon, Bompi, tes pronostics ? Une petite date à proposer ?


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, Bompi, tes pronostics ? Une petite date à proposer ?



Bompi ne repond plus, le leopard lui aurait il fait la fete? :king:


----------



## liquid01 (18 Septembre 2007)

arcanomancer a dit:


> Je viens d'arriver sur le mur des lamentations, euh, ce post pardon ... Léopard arrivera quand il aura traversé toute l'afrique depuis le kenya, pris le bateau... La route est longue.


J'aime assez l'idée ....
bon moi aussi je connais la date de sortie
ça sera 
 soit: le 1 soit le 2 soit le 3 soit le 4 soit le 5 soit le 6 soit le 7 soit le 8 soit le 9 soit le 10 soit le 11 soit le 12 soit le 13 soit le 14 soit le 15 soit le 16 soit le 17 soit le 18 soit le 19 soit le 20 soit le 21 soit le 22 soit le 23 soit le 24 soit le 25 soit le 26 soit le 27 soit le 28 soit le 29 soit le 30 soit le 31 octobre
ok je sors


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2007)

En fait, la date de la sortie de Leopard, je m'en fiche un peu. J'attends surtout que le syst&#232;me soit de qualit&#233;, avec des am&#233;liorations &#233;ventuelles et pas trop de bug. Je subodore que je n'utiliserai pratiquement pas les super-fonctions promises par Jobs, lesquelles ont &#233;t&#233; largement survendues par le susnomm&#233;. Avec Tiger, c'est pareil, je n'utilise pas des trucs qui me font d&#233;penser 1 ou 2 GB de RAM pour rien ...
Je suis d&#233;&#231;u que ZFS ne soit pas _r&#233;ellement_ adopt&#233;. Et ainsi de suite.

Mais la date, vraiment, qu'est-ce qu'on en a &#224; faire ... je me le demande ! Si on est patron d'une DSI et qu'on a des budgets &#224; d&#233;penser en automne, je veux bien, sinon, c'est de la branlette intellectuelle (!!???!!??), si vous me passez l'expression.

Et une occasion de plus de faire des fils &#224; flood qui ne m'int&#233;ressent que tr&#232;s mod&#233;r&#233;ment


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis déçu que ZFS ne soit pas _réellement_ adopté. Et ainsi de suite.



Il me semble avoir compris que cela n'avait rien de définitif, et qu'une màj de Leopard pourrait très bien apporter une compatibilité avec ce format...



bompi a dit:


> Mais la date, vraiment, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire ... je me le demande ! Si on est patron d'une DSI et qu'on a des budgets à dépenser en automne, je veux bien, sinon, c'est de la branlette intellectuelle (!!???!!??), si vous me passez l'expression.



On dit "masturbation intellectuelle".  Un peu de tenue, stp.


----------



## liquid01 (18 Septembre 2007)

une question me vient à l'esprit ...

Ipapy , dans sa keynote il n'avait pas parlé de début octobre ???
et apres c'est promis on parle plus de date avant la prochaine rumeur ...


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais la date, vraiment, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire ...



personnellement rien du tout, je peux attendre un an de plus sans problème Mais celui qui veut acheter un ordi neuf, je comprends qu'il hésite, suivant le délai, entre acheter de suite un mac (et payer plus tard leopard) et attendre un peu pour l'avoir sans le payer 

(Même si je dois acheter ces jours-ci un imac, vu que j'ai déjà plusieurs bécanes, de toutes façons, si ça vaut le coup, j'achèterai leopard version familiale, donc pour moi ça ne change rien mais tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes hypothèses de départ )


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> une question me vient &#224; l'esprit ...
> 
> Ipapy , dans sa keynote il n'avait pas parl&#233; de d&#233;but octobre ???
> et apres c'est promis on parle plus de date avant la prochaine rumeur ...





Sa r&#233;ponse a &#233;t&#233; vague ("A la fin de l'ann&#233;e", si je me souviens bien)...


----------



## El_Bobo (18 Septembre 2007)

Léopard ou non, moi ca y est j'ai commandé aujourd'hui.

Avant de commander sur le store je suis passé dans un apple premium reseller, en re-testant le macbook j'ai parlé au vendeur  du type de la fnac qui a dit le 17octobre (cf post précédent), et bah le mec a bien rit. :rateau:


----------



## Rémi M (18 Septembre 2007)

De toute façon moi je l'acheterer a lille(revendeur agrée de mac) ac LEOPARD dessus


----------



## spleen (19 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais la date, vraiment, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire ... je me le demande



C'est marrant, je me faisais exactement la même réflexion à propos de la sortie de l'aïephone en France...


----------



## Rémi M (19 Septembre 2007)

lol


----------



## noche84 (20 Septembre 2007)

De fait, il faut bien avouer que la date est secondaires...

Quand aux nouvelles fonctions de Tiger "innutiles", il faut quand même avouer que Spotlight est génial et je l'utilise non stop... Donc il y aura bien quelques nouveauté intéressantes dans Leopard ( Space peut-être... Et n'ayant aucun ordre, les piles )


----------



## Rémi M (20 Septembre 2007)

Oui je l'espere parce que je vais pas attendre LEOPARD pour rien


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2007)

Chacun voit midi &#224; sa porte comme on dit. Il est clair que Space sera le bienvenu, car cela aide &#224; travailler (en dehors d'&#234;tre une fonctionnalit&#233; qui existe sur UN*X depuis +10ans, avec FvWM ou TvWM par exemple).

Mais bon. Notre ami SJ a annonc&#233; des trucs de la mort ... quelques mois plus tard, on les a vus ? pas vraiment (si : l'interface tactile de l'iPhone ). Il y a en fait de bonnes chances que, dans Leopard, certaines applications soient encore am&#233;lior&#233;es et que le syst&#232;me soit lui aussi optimis&#233; (Spotlight inclus). Mais il faut arr&#234;ter avec le fantasme de l'OS qui va tout p&#233;ter : &#231;a, c'est se faire bouffer par le marketing, tr&#232;s efficace, d'Apple.


----------



## Paradise (21 Septembre 2007)

Moi je pense à une grosse surprise* (inteface..?)* :rateau: enfin bon j'ai hâte !!


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2007)

Je pense qu'il n'y aura malheureusement plus de surprise... 
Bompi a raison c'est du marketing tout ça!


----------



## Paradise (21 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y aura malheureusement plus de surprise...
> Bompi a raison c'est du marketing tout &#231;a!



Laisse moi r&#234;ver..!!   m&#234;me si je doute l'espoir fait vivre


----------



## alexandra23 (21 Septembre 2007)

Il semblerait que d'aprés macRumors il y ait un nouvel update de Léopard 

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/09/20/apple-updates-mac-os-x-10-5-leopard-to-9a528d/

A mon avis on a plus de chance de voir arriver Léopard fin octobre que début octobre. 

Pour ma part j'attendrais début novembre, car au vu des révision de macbook on peut éspérer une mise à jour d'ici la


----------



## liquid01 (21 Septembre 2007)

Ah !!!  Apple et les rumeurs ...


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais il faut arrêter avec le fantasme de l'OS qui va tout péter : ça, c'est se faire bouffer par le marketing, très efficace, d'Apple.



Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2007)

Ca se pr&#233;cise: http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=127019 :love:


----------



## alexandra23 (22 Septembre 2007)

Effectivement, il se pourrait bien que Léopard passe en gold d'ici la fin de semaine prochaine si j'en crois les gens qui ont repondu à cette rumeur sur le forum de macrumors. 

Pourquoi pas une sortie de Léopard pour la mi novembre.


----------



## Joffrey (22 Septembre 2007)

Bref c'est pour bientôt, j'espère en tout cas que c'est pour octobre, ainsi je peux encore profiter de l'offre d'un mac avec ipod  
Il faut longtemps pour produire l'OS au niveau mondial une fois la version finale terminée ? J'espère mi octobre, ça serait bien !!!


----------



## Rémi M (22 Septembre 2007)

Oé mais pour moi si la rumeur pourait etre vrai (maj du MB) il faudrait fin octobre debut novembre puisque la rumeur dit que se serait fin octobre debut novembre qu'il aurait une nouvelle maj du MB


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2007)

Bon voilà d'après ce que j'ai lu un peu partout, il ne faut pas espérer Léopard pr début octobre! (pour ça il aurait fallut qu'apple sorte une version finale candidate dans la semaine qui vient de s'écouler) Donc la sortie s'oriente vers fin octore... ou début novembre!


----------



## El_Bobo (22 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon voilà d'après ce que j'ai lu un peu partout, il ne faut pas espérer Léopard pr début octobre! (pour ça il aurait fallut qu'apple sorte une version finale candidate dans la semaine qui vient de s'écouler) Donc la sortie s'oriente vers fin octore... ou début novembre!


C'est là que je me dis que j'ai bien fait de switcher direct!


----------



## bobob2 (22 Septembre 2007)

Franchement, c'est peut-être àchaque lancement pareil, mais je ne trouve pas cela sérieux de la part d'Apple de ne même pas savoir quand va sortir ce nouvel OS ! Est-ce pour ne pas bloquer les vente d'ordi en ce moment, surement. Ou alors ils ne sont pas au point du tout avec leur Leopard qu'il n'arrive toujours pas à dompter à 100% ? Bref, cela ne fait pas sérieux !
J'attends qd même pour m'acheter une nouvelle machine car je n'en peux plus de pester après mon PC mais cela devient long et pénible de ne pas avoir de date officielle !  

Un peu de sérieux messieurs chez Apple ! Zut alors !


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2007)

Leopard est encore en phase de test (ben oui), il y a encore quelques bugs &#224; corriger. 

Comment veux-tu qu'Apple annonce une date pr&#233;cise dans ces conditions ? 


De plus, comme tu le dis, cela risquerait de freiner plus brutalement les ventes d'ordi.


Leopard avait &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233; initialement en juin, et son report avait failli provoquer une &#233;meute... 


Alors, hein !


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2007)

Tu pr&#233;f&#232;res Microsoft qui annonce plein de dates, mais qui n'en respecte aucune?


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tu préfères Microsoft qui annonce plein de dates, mais qui n'en respecte aucune?



Et qui sort finalement un OS qui, 9 mois après, est encore en béta...


----------



## greggorynque (23 Septembre 2007)

Enfin bon leopard devais sortir avant vista....
Et j'ai beau preferer macos, moi et mon fr&#232;re possedons 2 PC sous vista, et ce systeme est BEAUCOUP mieux que XP 
Pas aussi lourd que tout le monde le dit, bien plus stable, pls joli et plus reactif.....

En fait bien sur que si, apple peut donner une date de version gold puisqu'il y a un planning prevu  a l'avance et que cela leur coute cher de le decaler...
Et vu que la derniere beta ne possede que 2 bugs, ils peuvent tres bien la sotir demain et corriger les bugs par patch


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Enfin bon leopard devais sortir avant vista....



:mouais:

En vl&#224; une autre, maintenant... 

Il y a un concours ? vous vous &#234;tes pass&#233;s le mot ? 



greggorynque a dit:


> En fait bien sur que si, apple peut donner une date de version gold puisqu'il y a un planning prevu a l'avance et que cela leur coute cher de le decaler...



Il n'y aucun planning d&#233;fini &#224; l'avance, c'est une &#226;nerie de dire &#231;a.



greggorynque a dit:


> Et vu que la derniere beta ne possede que 2 bugs, ils peuvent tres bien la sotir demain et corriger les bugs par patch



C'est que tu n'as pas compris la diff&#233;rence qu'il y a entre Apple et MS, alors...


----------



## figue (23 Septembre 2007)

Merci 1000 fois pour ces moments de bonheur que tu m'as offert, j'ai cliqué curieux sur un de tes liens en signature : la prise du dragon, le ski et j'ai pas été déçu, j'en rigole encore, merci c top


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

[Mode HS on] Je t'en prie, c'est fait pour &#231;a.  [Mode HS off]


----------



## El_Bobo (23 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> [Mode HS on] Je t'en prie, c'est fait pour ça.  [Mode HS off]


Oh putain, la classe, il a 1 mode "HS" le mec!


----------



## quetzal (23 Septembre 2007)

Ne soyons pas défaitistes ! Léopard pourrait sortir fin octobre.  Selon un post de MacRumors ce samedi la version pour testers Leopard 9A528d a été lancée ce jour là, avec juste deux questions mineures à régler : les pilotes pour imprimantes HP et la mise à jour de Tiger à Leopard pour les PowerPC dans certains scénarios. 

D'après les commentaires sur le forum de MacRumors, il est encore permis d'espérer que Leopard sorte dans un mois.  Je suis impatient comme vous, car je dois à cette occasion acheter un superbe iMac, mais j'essaie d'être patient aussi.


----------



## super_bretzel (23 Septembre 2007)

Pour ne pas faire baisser ses ventes sur le court terme, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple à pris l'habiture d'annoncer les sorties que quelques jours avant celles-ci , et encore, de manière plus ou moin officieuse (imac, ipod, etc .....). Leopard sortira dans la deuxième moitié d'octobre et on ne connaitra la date que quelques jours avants ..... ( surement lors d'une keynote ..... et probablement avec de nouveaux mac Book ). 
Donc ....... Soyons patients ....


----------



## greggorynque (23 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est que tu n'as pas compris la différence qu'il y a entre Apple et MS, alors...



Sisi, mais apple reste une entreprise destinée a gagner de l'argent et bon je ne parlerais pas du niveau de finition de ilife 08


----------



## Rémi M (23 Septembre 2007)

Mais bon APPLE sait ce faire attendre


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sisi, mais apple reste une entreprise destinée a gagner de l'argent et bon je ne parlerais pas du niveau de finition de ilife 08



Surtout, Apple n'est pas en position pour sortir n'importe quelle m***e pas finie comme MS. 
Ce n'est pas le meilleur moyen de gagner de l'argent, vu ses faibles pdm.

Et quand à la finition d'iLife, c'est une erreur qu'elle ne devrait pas trop reproduire, justement.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Septembre 2007)

iLife '08 est bien fini, une MAJ et c'est r&#233;gl&#233;.
Vista, moultes MAJ et c'est encore :hein:


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2007)

Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable (syst&#232;me _vs._ applications).
... et ne pas se lancer dans des comparaisons avec les produits de MicroMou totalement hors-sujet.


----------



## Rémi M (24 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable (système _vs._ applications).
> ... et ne pas se lancer dans des comparaisons avec les produits de MicroMou totalement hors-sujet.



Oui d'accord avec toi


----------



## alexandra23 (25 Septembre 2007)

En cherchant un site de précommande pour Léopard, je suis tombé sur celui la 

http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/5698

Vous pourrez remarqez qu'en bas de la page se trouve ceci : "Date de sortie annoncée par le distributeur/fabricant : lundi 15 octobre 2007."

A prendre avec des pincettes ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2007)

Avec les pincettes de 12 d'usage


----------



## Joffrey (25 Septembre 2007)

L'espoir fait vivre...   ça serait tellement bien le 15 octobre!​


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

Je n'y crois pas un instant : dans la pratique, Apple met son nouveau syst&#232;me en pr&#233;vente avec un tarif pr&#233;f&#233;rentiel (ce fut le cas pr&#233;c&#233;demment) et cela se fait un mois avant la sortie officielle (&#224; un poil pr&#232;s).

Ne comptons pas sur 10.5 avant fin octobre.




Par ailleurs sur la page cit&#233;e, les informations sont contradictoires : en haut pas de d&#233;lai annonc&#233;, en bas aussi, et puis comme un cheveu sur la soupe cette date...


----------



## Rémi M (25 Septembre 2007)

Mais l'essaye moi rêver s'il vous plait


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Mais l'essaye moi rêver s'il vous plait


 :hein:


----------



## Rémi M (25 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :hein:



Bas si il sort le 15 octobre c'est dans pas longtemps


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Ah, ça se rapproche...

Si ça continue au même rythme, on peut espérer une sortie fin octobre...


----------



## lanss07 (26 Septembre 2007)

d'après macscoop (un update de leur news), la version actuelle EST la final candidate.
Si la version gold arrive la semaine prochaine. C'est possible que la date de sortie soit pour la semaine du 15.


----------



## alexandra23 (26 Septembre 2007)

et peut étre à une annonce de steve la semaine prochaine pour nous donner enfin une date


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

moi je verrais bien une petite keynote le 30-31 octobre avec à la clé, "leopard shipping TODAY"


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi je verrais bien une petite keynote le 30-31 octobre avec à la clé, "leopard shipping TODAY"



Grrrrr : moi je veux une période de réservation comme d'habitude pour obtenir un prix réduit et éventuellement pouvoir choisir l'option family pack éducation !

Vous savez : le produit qui n'existe qu'un jour et un seul. (j'avais payé moins de 100 pour une licence 5 postes !)


----------



## msinno (26 Septembre 2007)

non s&#233;rieusement il existe vraiment celui la?? Parce que je le veux absolument...

le family pack education...?


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

Bin, si tu le vois, tu nous fais signe, hein ? [j'avais pas vu &#231;a, &#224; l'&#233;poque].


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> non sérieusement il existe vraiment celui la?? Parce que je le veux absolument...
> 
> le family pack education...?





bompi a dit:


> Bin, si tu le vois, tu nous fais signe, hein ? [j'avais pas vu ça, à l'époque].



Si, si, il a existé une journée, ou à peine plus sur le store education.

Un family pack pour l'éducation, ça n'avait pas de sens en effet 


Je rêve de la même bourde pour la sortie de Leopard


----------



## msinno (26 Septembre 2007)

ba oui moins de 100 euros pour 5 licenses.. .Qui n'en voudrait pas...


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Ceci dit, le tarif standard du family pack n'est pas &#233;lev&#233; du tout.

Et m&#234;me si la bourde n'est pas renouvel&#233;e, je ferai le pas d'&#234;tre toujours en r&#234;gle m&#234;me si le nombre de machines chez moi &#224; supporter Leopard a &#233;t&#233; divis&#233; par 2 par rapport &#224; Tiger.


----------



## msinno (26 Septembre 2007)

bien sur... Mais une question qui n'en ai pas une.. Je ne peux pas,  par exemple achet&#233; le family pack avec des amis, et on installe les 5 licenses (pas plus hein), sur nos ordi en partageant le prix... Ceci me semble ill&#233;gal car je crois qu'il y a une restricition par l'adresse (les 5 licenses doivent &#234;tre &#224; la m&#234;me adresses... si je ne me trompe...)... 

Qu'en pensez vous???


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> bien sur... Mais une question qui n'en ai pas une.. Je ne peux pas,  par exemple acheté le family pack avec des amis, et on installe les 5 licenses (pas plus hein), sur nos ordi en partageant le prix... Ceci me semble illégal car je crois qu'il y a une restricition par l'adresse (les 5 licenses doivent être à la même adresses... si je ne me trompe...)...
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous???



Family Pack -> restriction à la famille et à un lieu.


Tu as déjà songé à pacser ?


----------



## msinno (26 Septembre 2007)

c'est une proposition??? 

Non s&#233;rieusement, c'est bien triste, je comptais faire des &#233;conomies pour mon futur (et incertain) iPhone... damn it.... ... 

Enfin bon, restons dans la "l&#233;galit&#233;"...


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> c'est une proposition???



Quoique dans les faits il est avéré que le contact de jeunes filles et jeunes gens n'est pas chose à me déplaire, je préfèrerais -si tu le permets- miser encore un temps sur des valeurs sures pour la partie familiale (ou plus si affinités), et n'avoir à rajeunir que mon parc de machines.

Démon de midi ou pas, Nabokov ne trône pas sur mon chevet


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

En-dehors de ces consid&#233;rations matrimoniales (y-inclus le PACS), l'annonce r&#233;cente d'Apple limitant l'installation de Leopard &#224; au moins un G4 867 MHz fait que je n'ai plus &#224; penser au pack familial ...


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

"N'ayez pas peur. Entrez dans l'espérance." 

_(Popaul II)_


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

Piti&#233; !!! Pas ici !!!


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En-dehors de ces considérations matrimoniales (y-inclus le PACS), l'annonce récente d'Apple limitant l'installation de Leopard à au moins un G4 867 MHz fait que je n'ai plus à penser au pack familial ...



J'ai encore deux machines concernées, juste assez pour que l'offre reste intéressante.


----------



## DrFatalis (26 Septembre 2007)

Leopard sortia la nuit d'Halloween....

La campagne pub-de-la-mort-qui-tue est déjà en place: lié avec l'ipod, elle déclame:

Leopard: say hello, wins ! :love: :love: 

Je dis des choses tellement intelligentes que moi, parfois, je ne comprend pas ce que je dis :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

En effet ...

Reste que je suis assez pessimiste, sur la qualit&#233; de la bestiole.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Septembre 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> Pour ne pas faire baisser ses ventes sur le court terme, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple à pris l'habiture d'annoncer les sorties que quelques jours avant celles-ci , et encore, de manière plus ou moin officieuse (imac, ipod, etc .....)



Non.
La date de sortie définitive de Tiger avait été annoncée environ 3 semaines avant sa mise en vente et le logiciel mis en précommande.
Idem pour les versions précédentes, il me semble.


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non.
> La date de sortie définitive de Tiger avait été annoncée environ 3 semaines avant sa mise en vente et le logiciel mis en précommande.
> Idem pour les versions précédentes, il me semble.



je crois qu'il parle de ces derniers mois/années
hors tiger commence un peu à dater, pas des masses mais quand même ...


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je crois qu'il parle de ces derniers mois/années
> hors tiger commence un peu à dater, pas des masses mais quand même ...



29 mois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2007)

De toutes façons, il ne sortira pas avant la mise à jour 10.4.11, qui n'est pas encore sortie.


----------



## Paradise (27 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je crois qu'il parle de ces derniers mois/années
> hors tiger commence *un peu à dater, pas des masses mais quand même ... *



oh oui mais non pas trop, enfin ouai!... tu me comprend !!   

il est temps c'est vrai, mais une derrnière 10.4.11, est en préparation même si je suis perplexe, _elle ne va pas servir à grand chose !_ (je dis ca car j'ai trop hâte) vivement 10.5


----------



## Rémi M (27 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> oh oui mais non pas trop, enfin ouai!... tu me comprend !!
> 
> il est temps c'est vrai, mais une derrnière 10.4.11, est en préparation même si je suis perplexe, _elle ne va pas servir à grand chose !_ (je dis ca car j'ai trop hâte) vivement 10.5



Oui moi ossi


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Septembre 2007)

A mais si, la 10.4.11 est indispansable: c'est la mise à jour qui va buguer le tiger, le rendre pâme et souffreteux, de façon à ce que tous se dirigent vers léopard le grand!

Plus haut, je voulais dire: une campagne liée avec le lancement de l'IPHONE: "say "ALLO", wins (with Apple....):rateau: :rateau: 

Ou alors, la 10.4.11, c'est leopard ?:love: 

compatible tous G4 possédant 8 Go de RAM, G5 à 4Go de RAM et bien sur mactel... 

Non, mais sérieusement.... à propos de Léopard: qui peut encore faire confiance au marketing d'Apple ?


----------



## super_bretzel (27 Septembre 2007)

si vous avez vu le podcast de svm mac , le pdg d'Apple France nous dit que leopard sortira entre le 15 octore et le 15 decembre....


Je pense pas qu'il va falloir esperer avoir leopard pour octobre .... malheuresement.


----------



## lanss07 (27 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de regarder. Déjà, il a dit entre le 1er octobre et le 15 décembre, ensuite je pense qu'il a parlé de décembre pour noyer le poisson...


----------



## divoli (27 Septembre 2007)

Ben il me semble que SJ avait dit "&#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e", non ?

Dans ce cas je ne vois pas un simple PDG "local", au pays des fromage qui puent, annoncer la sortie pour le 29 octobre &#224; 13 h 45...


----------



## xao85 (27 Septembre 2007)

Non il a dit quil ne sortira pas le 15 décembre! Enfin si j'ai bien entendu, parceque vu la qualité sonore...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Non, mais s&#233;rieusement.... &#224; propos de L&#233;opard: qui peut encore faire confiance au marketing d'Apple ?


Pas grand monde malgr&#233; ce que tu essaies de faire passer&#8230; tu lis manifestement pas les posts qui te nourrissent pas&#8230; 

Non mais s&#233;rieusement, tu crois encore que tu es critique ?

Quand je vois tes &#226;neries sur la 10.4.11 (ah m&#233;moire courte sur la 10.4.10 ou autre et encore plus sur le fait que l'on peut retourner en arri&#232;re&#8230. Il faut vraiment que le suivant tourne sur un G4 800Mhz ? c'est pas un peu la compatibilit&#233; qui &#233;tait refoul&#233; sur windows ? 

Mais tu as raison, que &#231;a tourne aussi vite sur une machine de 10 ans d'&#226;ge (comme &#231;a n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; le cas et) sinon c'est de la merde.

Je vois surtout les gens qui ne peuvent plus _que_ parler marketing&#8230; pour le reste&#8230; largu&#233;s&#8230;


----------



## divoli (27 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Non il a dit quil ne sortira pas le 15 décembre! Enfin si j'ai bien entendu, parceque vu la qualité sonore...



En clair il n'en sait rien ou ne peut pas (n'a pas le droit de) le dire, c'est tout.


----------



## Rémi M (28 Septembre 2007)

Excuser moi mais vous parlez de quoi exactement?


----------



## steiner (28 Septembre 2007)

De la date de sortie du Big Cat (leopard, le nouvel OS des macs : mac os 10.5)


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Septembre 2007)

"Non mais sérieusement, tu crois encore que tu es critique ?"

Ben, vu ta réaction, oui  

"Quand je vois tes âneries sur la 10.4.11" 
Parce que tu as pris tout cela au sérieux ?

" c'est pas un peu la compatibilité qui était refoulé sur windows ? "
Windows ? C'était le truc donc les mac users disaient pis que pendre, ainsi que d'intel d'ailleurs, avant de se retrouver avec du intel et que mac G ouvre un forum bien fréquenté "windos sur mac", avant que la disponibilité de windos ne permettent à apple de vendre du mac comme jamais...

Mais c'est vrai, c'est moi qui ai construit bootcamp! :rateau: 
C'est même moi qui ai chanté les louanges du 64 bits avant de repasser sous 32, puis 64 ensuite... :love: 

" c'est de la merde.". Tiens, je ne croyais pas être critique ? Je dis simplement que Leopard est décevant par rapport au buzz encore une fois généré par apple. Je dis qu'il est en retard, que ses fonctions mirifiques sont inexistantes et qu'ils constitue une bonne mise à jour de tiger, sans plus. Et accessoirement un bon moyen de pousser les motorola, G4 & G5, à la benne.

On ne peut plus faire confiance à Apple depuis que le computer a disparu de leur nom.

"Je vois surtout les gens qui ne peuvent plus que parler marketing" Parce qu'Apple ne fait plus que cela: du marketing. OU sont les innovations POUR LES MACS ? (et pas les iphones, ipods, icar, ibidule...) 

 "pour le reste largués" C'est quoi le reste ? Se pignoler sur les tables d'adressage des processeurs, s'échanger des blagues en hexadecimal, vider sa corbeille avec le terminal, jouer à celui qui a la plus grosse (carte graphique), se pâmer devant les améliorations des couches basses du systéme, s'esbaubir devant la possibilité d'utiliser conjointement plusieurs OS sur la même machine, se moquer copieusement de "cancel or allow" sur windos pour voir OSX afficher "le fichier glouglou.dmg est une application. Voulez vous vraiment l'ouvrir ?" ou se retrouver avec une safari 3 même pas capable de reconnaitre les certificats de securité de l'apple store ?

Ces querelles picrocholines dignes des homériques batailles entre Blefuscu et Liliput n'agitent qu'un microcosme à la démographie cancellante.
D'apple, on attendait du génie, pas des PCwintel OSX capables!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> D'apple, on attendait du g&#233;nie, pas des PCwintel OSX capables!


On refait l'histoire depuis 6.06 ? tu en es capable ? moi j'en ai la patience vu que &#231;a applati tous tes arguments d'innovation. 

Ou ce buzz (reconnu comme tel m&#234;me si tu n'aimes pas) n'est en fait que ton seul argument ?





DrFatalis a dit:


> Parce qu'Apple ne fait plus que cela: du marketing. OU sont les innovations POUR LES MACS ?


--> explique moi les innovations depuis 6.06 ? bien en d&#233;tail stp. Que je vois ce que tu appelles innovation&#8230;


Parce que &#231;a :



DrFatalis a dit:


> On ne peut plus faire confiance &#224; Apple depuis que le computer a disparu de leur nom.





DrFatalis a dit:


> Ces querelles picrocholines dignes des hom&#233;riques batailles entre Blefuscu et Liliput n'agitent qu'un microcosme &#224; la d&#233;mographie cancellante.



C'est du marketing (bon march&#233.

Je ne parle pas du 64 bits qui n'a jamais quitt&#233; les tours (les seules affich&#233;es 64 ? non ? encore une fausse info de ta part ?ah ben si mais tu vas encore que je te prend au s&#233;rieux)&#8230; alors&#8230; blague de geek m&#234;me quand c'est la tienne?

Mais c'est vrai que 3 mois de retard pour l&#233;opard justifient toutes ces choses , tu as s&#251;rement raison.



DrFatalis a dit:


> "pour le reste&#8230; largu&#233;s&#8230;" C'est quoi le reste ? Se pignoler sur les tables d'adressage des processeurs, s'&#233;changer des blagues en hexadecimal, vider sa corbeille avec le terminal, jouer &#224; celui qui a la plus grosse (carte graphique), se p&#226;mer devant les am&#233;liorations des couches basses du syst&#233;me, s'esbaubir devant la possibilit&#233; d'utiliser conjointement plusieurs OS sur la m&#234;me machine, se moquer copieusement de "cancel or allow" sur windos pour voir OSX afficher "le fichier glouglou.dmg est une application. Voulez vous vraiment l'ouvrir ?" ou se retrouver avec une safari 3 m&#234;me pas capable de reconnaitre les certificats de securit&#233; de l'apple store ?


et tu trouves &#231;a ou ? ah ouais tu m&#233;langes tout (tellement pratique, mais les am&#233;liorations, elles y sont et pas mal r&#233;pondent aux dol&#233;ances des forums techniques des gens qui ne veulent pas avoir un ordi compliqu&#233;, un mac quoi, mais tu ne dois pas fr&#233;quenter ces endroits)&#8230;

Mais expose seulement ta vision r&#233;volutionnaire. Si tu es encore sur mac depuis 6.06, je risque de beaucoup rire. Parce que ton discours r&#233;p&#233;titif, c'est celui d'un r&#233;visionniste de 1984 qui fait comme si rien n'&#233;tait avant le buzz l&#233;opard, en niant toute l'histoire apple depuis, qui ne fait qu'une chose : montrer la m&#234;me continuit&#233; (qu'on appr&#233;cie ou pas), certe pas r&#233;volutionnaire, mais certainement pas diff&#233;rente. Tu brasses du vent. Car ta r&#233;volution n'as jamais exist&#233;.

Ce que tu as depuis 10.4 et encore plus avec 10.5 c'est un truc parfait pour la maison et parfait pour une bote, &#231;a y avait pas avant&#8230;


----------



## El_Bobo (28 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On refait l'histoire depuis 6.06 ? tu en es capable ? moi j'en ai la patience vu que ça applati tous tes arguments d'innovation.
> 
> Ou ce buzz (reconnu comme tel même si tu n'aimes pas) n'est en fait que ton seul argument ?--> explique moi les innovations depuis 6.06 ? bien en détail stp. Que je vois ce que tu appelles innovation
> 
> ...


Ca, c'est fait...


----------



## divoli (28 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On refait l'histoire depuis 6.06 ? tu en es capable ? moi j'en ai la patience vu que ça applati tous tes arguments d'innovation.
> 
> Ou ce buzz (reconnu comme tel même si tu n'aimes pas) n'est en fait que ton seul argument ?--> explique moi les innovations depuis 6.06 ? bien en détail stp. Que je vois ce que tu appelles innovation
> 
> ...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Septembre 2007)

Ces jours ci ca se lache decidemment...

On devrais cr&#233;er un sous forum coup de geule


----------



## divoli (28 Septembre 2007)

Ou un sous-forum "_j'en ai marre de lire des âneries_", aussi...


----------



## El_Bobo (28 Septembre 2007)

C'est une vraie coalition là...


----------



## divoli (28 Septembre 2007)

Disons que l'on a tous notre petite patience...


----------



## steiner (28 Septembre 2007)

En parlant de patience des nouvelles du big cat ? 

Bon je sors en courant l'émeute se prépare :d


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Septembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> ... Et accessoirement un bon moyen de pousser les motorola, G4 & G5, &#224; la benne. ...


                              

Heu... :mouais: On me souffle dans l'oreillette que ce propos ne se destinait pas &#224; &#234;tre une blague :afraid:


----------



## greggorynque (29 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi leopard tourne pas sur les G2 et 3 ??


----------



## noche84 (29 Septembre 2007)

> Pourquoi leopard tourne pas sur les G2 et 3 ??



Oui en gros c'est un peu ça... ( et j'ai vu des cris d'effroi quand on annonçait que 10.6 ne tournera pas sur processeurs PPC... Certes il ne faut pas qu'OSX devienne une usine à gaz à la windows mais il faut quand même évoluer aussi  )

Comme on l'a déjà dit, Leopard aura des innovations que MOI je n'utiliserai pas mais que d'autres utiliseront ( Tout comme je n'ai jamais utilisé automator et je suis sur que bcp s'en servent )...

Un OS a la carte, ça n'existe pas... Il faut accepter qu'il évolue, qu'il y ait des choses dont on aura pas l'utilité et qu'on délaisse des anciennes configurations... 

Pour ce qui est d'Apple et sa politique... Ils restent, selon moi, les meilleurs dans leur domaine de l'informatique accessibles aux utilisateurs lambda, ils gardent une ligne de conduite simple, efficace et joli...

Donc tout va bien


----------



## yret (29 Septembre 2007)

Et si on essayait de rester courtois et calme ?  

juste pour &#233;viter une mod&#233;ration plus pouss&#233;e par exemple...


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, je viens de ressentir comme une distorsion du champ de réalité...
 "je ne parle pas du 64 bits qui n'a jamais quitté les tours (les seules affichées 64 ? non ?"

Tiens donc. Un nommé Apple, qui bien sur ne connaît rien au mac, affirmait le contraire sur son propre site, sur la page consacré au G5, et ceci alors même que le passage à intel venait d'être effectué. Mais bien entendu, je ré-écrit l'histoire....

Certes, il n'existe pas de meilleur OS que Tiger, mais mais mais, il y a eu quand même quelques petites choses avant (panther? OS9? système 7.1 en allant plus loin ?).

Des innovations ? Avant Lisa et Mac, l'informatique c'était 4 lignes en vert fluo sur un écran noir. 
d'autres exemples ? les polices (hé oui, systéme 1.1, on en rajeunit pas...) Quicktime, hypercard, newton OS, quicktake, mac portable,ethernet, firewire...(et pour faire bonne mesure les tickets-coupons de matériel mystérieux, moof le chien-vache et les autocollants qui se décolorent au soleil....  )

Il semble qu'oser déclarer que Leopard ne sera qu'une amélioration de tiger déclenche une bordée de jurons et fasse monter la pression artérielle de SM à des hauteurs stratosphériques... Comment peut on se sentir agressé pour de telles broutilles ?  


Au fait, c'est vrai, mea maxima culpa, je me suis perdu dans le passé en osant qualifier les PPC IBM de Motorola... J'utiliserai windows 20 ns comme acte de contrition, mais je suggère au donneur de leçon de retourner voir son oreillette et de rechercher à quoi correspond l'acronyme AIM, il risque d'avoir des surprises...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Et bien explique-moi quelle gamme &#224; fait 64 -> 32 -> 64 bits comme tu le pr&#233;cisais dans le post cit&#233; ? 



> C'est m&#234;me moi qui ai chant&#233; les louanges du 64 bits avant de repasser sous 32, puis 64 ensuite...



Et ne confonds pas tout : j'attaque simplement (et plus que clairement) l'anti-buzz du "moi j'attend du r&#233;volutionnaire d'apple" ou autre "apple c'est plus apple" car alors &#231;a fait 23 ans que tu attends. Jouer sur la d&#233;fensive, &#231;a me fait marrer, du moment que j'ai &#233;t&#233; parmi les d&#233;&#231;us de la pr&#233;sentation de 10.5, la m&#233;thode passe pas, mais&#8230; C'est plut&#244;t le ras-le-bol des plaintifs sans plus d'arguments que &#231;a :



> Des innovations ? Avant Lisa et Mac, l'informatique c'&#233;tait 4 lignes en vert fluo sur un &#233;cran noir.
> d'autres exemples ? les polices (h&#233; oui, syst&#233;me 1.1, on en rajeunit pas...) Quicktime, hypercard, newton OS, quicktake, mac portable,ethernet, firewire...(et pour faire bonne mesure les tickets-coupons de mat&#233;riel myst&#233;rieux, moof le chien-vache et les autocollants qui se d&#233;colorent au soleil....  )


J'ai pas cit&#233; 84 pour rien, et depuis ? 
Ah oui apple a standardis&#233; des trucs (mais de loin pas forc&#233;ment invent&#233;, m&#234;me, parfois, pour l'usb 2, train&#233. Mais compar&#233; au monde pc de la m&#234;me &#233;poque c'est des r&#233;volutions ? houlalala.

Et de ce que tu cites, c'est aussi les avanc&#233;es par pas que le 10 nous apporte (et dans 10.5 aussi, et oui), mais jamais assez dans ce genre de r&#233;actions.  Mais c'est clair qu'il est moins facile d'en mettre plein la vue qu'au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 90&#8230; 

(Je parle pas de quicktake, hein, je suis poli.)


La convergence des interfaces vista/mac/kde 4 &#231;a ne t'&#233;voque rien ? c'est toujours plus int&#233;ressant que de se rendre compte qu'apple fait du marketing pour vendre.


----------



## ptistroumpf (29 Septembre 2007)

Est-il nécessaire de laisser son G4 800 pour le nouvel iMac (encadré noir et vitre protectrice) puisqu'il serait trop lent avec léopard ?? Je suis satisfait avec Tiger et je n'ai pas eu de vrais problèmes avec.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Tiger va pas s'arr&#234;ter en octobre !


----------



## divoli (29 Septembre 2007)

ptistroumpf a dit:


> Est-il nécessaire de laisser son G4 800 pour le nouvel iMac (encadré noir et vitre protectrice) puisqu'il serait trop lent avec léopard ?? Je suis satisfait avec Tiger et je n'ai pas eu de vrais problèmes avec.



Tiger est une excellente version de MacOS X. Et de plus elle bénéficiera encore du support d'Apple certainement encore durant quelques années (ou tout du moins au niveau des màj de sécurité).

Tiger bénéficie d'une large logithèque, et de nombreux logiciels à venir demanderont au moins la dernière version de Tiger.

Donc si ton Mac et Tiger te satisfont, il n'y a à mon sens aucune raison de changer...


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Septembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> mais je sugg&#232;re au donneur de le&#231;on de retourner voir son oreillette et de rechercher &#224; quoi correspond l'acronyme AIM, il risque d'avoir des surprises...


Ouais, ben le donneur de le&#231;on aimerai bien que le grand th&#233;oricien lui explique ce que vient faire dans la "d&#233;monstration" (si on peut nommer &#231;a ainsi) le trio AIM. Qu'il m'explique en quoi cela justifierait le propos suivant : " Et accessoirement un bon moyen de pousser les motorola, G4 & G5, &#224; la benne."

Nous sommes l&#224; dans une pure th&#233;orie du complot, Leopard n'apporte rien (une mise &#224; jour mineure &#224; te lire, ben oui, il n'y a plus de r&#233;volution), il ne serait qu'un moyen d'&#233;carter les processeurs G4 et G5. Seulement la "d&#233;monstration" de ce complot achoppe sur un d&#233;tail qui n'est pas minime, Leopard supporte les G4 et G5 (except&#233; les G4 inf&#233;rieur &#224; 867Mhz). Si &#231;a c'est une mise &#224; la benne, wahou ! D'autant plus que les propos qui laisseraient entendre que l'OS suivant ne supporterait pas les PPC est bas&#233; sur des rumeurs lanc&#233;es par ceux-l&#224; m&#234;mes qui d&#233;veloppent cette th&#233;orie de la mort imm&#233;diate des Mac &#224; puces PPC, c'est dire le s&#233;rieux de l'analyse.

Oui, un jour les G4, puis un autre jour les G5 ne seront plus support&#233;s et alors ? Ce n'est pas encore le cas avec Leopard et ce n'est pas la peine d'en faire de la parano. L'&#233;volution de l'informatique veut cela (et je me fous que ce soit sur des puces Intel (et que le trio AIM ait foir&#233; son ambition) que se fasse l'avenir si l'OS qui tournera avec est excellent et les machines aussi).


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Faut m&#234;me pas argumenter trop s&#251;r ce point, y a courte m&#233;moire* (encore*) sur les transitions de cpu chez le A, et encore plus sur les difficult&#233;s (le M, puis quasi s&#251;rement le I) .

Oui oui, les gens connaissent, tu n'es pas le seul, mais faut montrer mieux.

C'est fou ce que le pass&#233; semble si merveilleux* quand on r&#233;-&#233;crit tout (ou alors qu'on ne peut que s'appuyer dessus). Et encore un truc qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec l&#233;opard&#8230;


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et bien explique-moi quelle gamme &#224; fait 64 -> 32 -> 64 bits comme tu le pr&#233;cisais dans le post cit&#233; ?


L'iMac  :rose:


----------



## noche84 (30 Septembre 2007)

De fait l'imac est passé de G5 à core duo puis core 2 duo...

Celà étant dit : 32 bits ou 64 bits... C'est pas bien dramatique vu que la rapidité des machines a toujours progressé...

Au sinon... Ce qui est un peu contradictoire, c'est de vouloir des innovations qui en mettent plein la vue... Et de hurler à la mort lorsqu'on annonce que des machines de + de 4 ans ne seront pas supportée... On ne peut pas tout avoir ;-)

Et euuuh... Ca ne nous en dis pas plus sur la sortie de Leopard tout ça


----------



## lubisk (30 Septembre 2007)

Pas de nouvelles sur la date de sortie de Leopard, mais j'ai entendu un vendeur apple shop hier indiquer à un client qu'il y aurait bien des fonctions "nouvelles" et non encore annoncées dans cette version...


----------



## xao85 (30 Septembre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Pas de nouvelles sur la date de sortie de Leopard, mais j'ai entendu un vendeur apple shop hier indiquer à un client qu'il y aurait bien des fonctions "nouvelles" et non encore annoncées dans cette version...



Ca c'est un argument de vendeur qui est utopique!


----------



## ptistroumpf (30 Septembre 2007)

Merci.


----------



## ptistroumpf (30 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tiger est une excellente version de MacOS X. Et de plus elle bénéficiera encore du support d'Apple certainement encore durant quelques années (ou tout du moins au niveau des màj de sécurité).
> 
> Tiger bénéficie d'une large logithèque, et de nombreux logiciels à venir demanderont au moins la dernière version de Tiger.
> 
> Donc si ton Mac et Tiger te satisfont, il n'y a à mon sens aucune raison de changer...



Je précise.  * *


----------



## lubisk (30 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca c'est un argument de vendeur qui est utopique!




Pourquoi ? Je fais parti de ceux qui pensent qu'il serait possible qu'Apple sorte quelques bonnes features au dernier moment. Mais bon, réponse à partir de demain (et oui il parait qu'octobre commence demain, enfin sûrement une rumeur encore ! )


----------



## Joffrey (30 Septembre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Je fais parti de ceux qui pensent qu'il serait possible qu'Apple sorte quelques bonnes features au dernier moment. Mais bon, r&#233;ponse &#224; partir de demain (et oui il parait qu'octobre commence demain, enfin s&#251;rement une rumeur encore ! )


 
Ne perdons pas espoir!!! Vu que je suis un futur switcheur, moi L&#233;opard passe pour une grande r&#233;volution, et non une simple mise &#224; jour lol... Donc je dis vivement la sortie de l'OS. En plus je viens de visionner le reportage d'un gars par SVM mac qui dit entre le 1 ocotbre et le 15 d&#233;cembre... Argh


----------



## noche84 (30 Septembre 2007)

Lol il ne se mouille pas trop le gars pour sa fourchette de dates... ( Comme le dit Gad Elmaleh dans son spectacle, ça n'est plus une fourchette, c'est un rateau  )

Et pour ce qui est des nouvelles features, si jamais il devait y en avoir, elles ne seraient que minimes, des détails... Le système a été testé par les développeurs affiliés à l'ADC depuis plus d'un an, les bogues ont été corrigées, donc il serait ridicule de remettre de nouvelles choses non testées et probablement source de nouvelles bogues... DONC si surprises il y a, ça sera peut-être de petits détails graphiques, mais rien de bien transcandant à mon avis


----------



## So6 (30 Septembre 2007)

Nouvelles "features" ou pas, je commence &#224; &#234;tre sacr&#233;ment press&#233;. Dire qu'il devait sortir il y a six mois d&#233;j&#224;...

Je dois d'ailleurs &#234;tre le seul de la plan&#232;te &#224; l'attendre essentiellement pour le nouveau contr&#244;le parental ;-)


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2007)

3 mois, presque 4; n'exag&#233;rons pas... 

Edit: Oups, 6 mois effectivement, si l'on consid&#232;re qu'il pouvait sortir au d&#233;but du printemps...


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2007)

La vrai feature c'est la reacivit&#233; accrue de 30&#37; (vu qu'ils annoncent 40) sous les macintel et rien que pour ca leopard vaut le coup...

 Tout ceux qui sont pass&#233; du G5 a l'intel doivent m'approuver, si les applis n'ont pas trop perdu, le finder lui est super lent, sur un G5, la roue de la mort n'existais meme pas...

Je dis pas que 10.4 est lent, mais sous intel je le trouve peu r&#233;cif C 'est tout...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Rien remarqu&#233; sur le finder perso


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2007)

Moi non plus.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2007)

Broaf je suis ptet le seul (je parle serieusement) en tout cas un gain de reactivit&#233; suppl&#233;mentaire ne sera de toute facon pas malvenu


----------



## So6 (30 Septembre 2007)

ouais mais la seule vraie nouveaut&#233; r&#233;volutionnaire de Leopard c'est le contr&#244;le parental ;-)

- Spaces c'est les multi bureaux de Linux que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; y a dix ans quand j'installais ma premi&#232;re Debian en mode console
- Time Machine c'est un truc qui fait les sauvegardes &#224; ta place
- Le nouveau Dock on a rarement fait plus inutile
- QuickLook je comprends toujours pas &#224; quoi &#231;a sert : chez moi toutes les applis restent ouvertes en permanence, un double clic et le document est ouvert. L&#224; il suffira d'un simple clic et de la barre espace, super g&#233;nial
- Mail et ses jolis wallpapers alors que je hais les mails un temps soit peu formatt&#233;s, on a jamais fait aussi bien que le plain text pur et simple
- J'ose &#224; peine parler de CoverFlow, qui sert d&#233;j&#224; &#224; rien sur iTunes. Pas besoin d'une image pour savoir que "CV_2007-2008.doc" c'est mon CV hein...

Bref, vive le contr&#244;le parental, &#231;a &#233;vite d'acheter le soft-qui-marche-pas-pour-60euros pour faire l'&#233;quivalent ;-)

Only in Leopard.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Et bien quicklook, tu pourras plus t'en passer, c'est juste dix fois plus rapide que d'ouvrir un doc m&#234;me si ton appli est ouverte&#8230;

Space est certe pas une invention mais tr&#232;s bien int&#233;gr&#233;&#8230;

Et pour le backup difficile de faire plus soft pour les gens qui n'en n'ont rien a foutre sauf d'acheter un disque externe.

Des petits trucs mais &#224; l'usage quotidien, chez toi ou dans une boite, &#231;a sert pas mal&#8230;


----------



## So6 (30 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et bien quicklook, tu pourras plus t'en passer, c'est juste dix fois plus rapide que d'ouvrir un doc même si ton appli est ouverte
> 
> Space est certe pas une invention mais très bien intégré
> 
> ...



Sincèrement, j'ai du mal à y croire, mais j'espère que tu as raison. Après tout, quand Exposé a été inventé, si j'avais eu un mac à l'époque, j'aurais trouvé ça inutile alors que c'est devenu indispensable pour moi.

Donc mon message était provocateur mais pas non plus dénué de sens dans la mesure où je crois bien qu'il y avait plus de nouveauté de Panther à Tiger que de Tiger à Leopard, non? (je n'en sais rien, c'est juste une impression)

++


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Ben c'est la m&#234;me impression que j'ai avec tous leurs updates, mais d&#232;s que je dois repasser en-dessous, plein de trucs m'&#233;nervent


----------



## cedcrow (30 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et bien quicklook, tu pourras plus t'en passer, c'est juste dix fois plus rapide que d'ouvrir un doc même si ton appli est ouverte
> 
> Space est certe pas une invention mais très bien intégré
> 
> ...





Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 
La force de ce nouveau félin me semble être sa faculté à rendre invisible (car très bien intégrées) des fonctions aussi puissantes.
De quoi alimenter la "machine à switch"...


----------



## noche84 (30 Septembre 2007)

Je me rappelle à quel point les widgets me semblaient inutiles... Et pourtant pour regarder l'état de mes actions, jouer une part vite fait de sudoku, avoir mes logins et pass peu utilisés en un simple click du milieu... Ca n'est pas révolutionnaire mais c'est vraiment très très bien intégré et du coup indispensable...

Pour ce qui est du finder lent, en effet il bute de temps en temps mais, comme je l'ai déjà dit il y a quelques mois, malgré la double vie de MacOS X, il n'était quand même pas OPTIMISE Intel... Leopard devrait déjà être mieux ( et ce que je vais dire va en faire crier plus d'un mais : ) plus vite on se dégagera des architectures Motorola - IMB et plus vite l'OS sera optimisé Intel.

Ca n'est pas parce que toutes les machines sont Intel que la transition est complète, il faut encore optimiser le logiciel


----------



## Aenelia (1 Octobre 2007)

Hahahaha, je suis le premier à poster dans le mois placé sous le signe du Léopard 
Non mais rhaaa *bave* j'ai sauvgardé toutes les vidéos de présentation que je re-re-re-re-regarde depuis des mois en boucle maintenant, je n'en peux plus d'attendre...

Quel supplice infâme....

Tiens plus sérieusement, les Premium Reseller vendront Leopard à 90 euros (remise éducation) comme sur l'Apple Store ?
Et si je commande Leopard, juste après la ré-ouverture de l'Apple Store est-ce que ce je l'aurai avant que la Fnac ou autre Premium Reseller ne recoivent ses boites de Leopard ?


----------



## So6 (1 Octobre 2007)

Aenelia a dit:


> Hahahaha, je suis le premier à poster dans le mois placé sous le signe du Léopard
> Non mais rhaaa *bave* j'ai sauvgardé toutes les vidéos de présentation que je re-re-re-re-regarde depuis des mois en boucle maintenant, je n'en peux plus d'attendre...
> 
> Quel supplice infâme....



Je sais pas à quoi tu tournes, mais c'est de la bonne. Il y a des médecins pour en parler. Il faut en parler. N'hésite pas à nous raconter tout. Ca te soulagera


----------



## ni pour ni contre (1 Octobre 2007)

Bon alors apr&#232;s quelques instants pass&#233;s sous Leotard (grace &#224; un ami qui me veut du bien), il y a des joies :
- c'est pas forc&#233;ment plus rapide-fluide (sur PPC en tout cas), mais c'est plus rapide-parall&#232;le. Tout ce qui est multitache est plus rapide
- les petites nouveaut&#233;s sympas sont vraiment sympas (mail, tr&#232;s bien, quoique plante beaucoup, nouvelles prefs syst&#232;mes, d&#233;tails d'interface, nouvelle aide, nouveau preview.app, spaces)
- finder : plus rapide, c'est sur, un peu plus beau

mais il y a des peines, aussi, car tout est dichotomie :
- spotlight, &#233;norme peine. Plus de fen&#234;tre de r&#233;sultats
- localisation et finition : &#224; 3 semaines de la sortie, catastrophique. Il doit rester une build publique avant la sortie, j'ai jamais vu une telle nullit&#233; &#224; ce stade du dev. Curieux de voir ce qui va se passer
- les champs de frappe sous safari sont toujours aussi lents (voire plus)
- plus de sms en bluetooth
- time machine : incroyablement lent, quasi inutilisable
- spotlight : vraiment vraiment vraiment la grosse d&#233;ception, toujours pas d'op&#233;rateurs (c'&#233;tait annonc&#233; et c'est pas si compliqu&#233;, quand m&#234;me!), une ergonomie pourrie sous finder
- finder : aucune logique d'ensemble. QuickLook est sympa mais pas si rapide, coverflow est lourd &#224; utiliser et ne fonctionne qu'avec un mode colonnes, alors que &#231;'aurait du &#234;tre dispo en compl&#233;ment de icone & colonnes, aussi. Tr&#232;s peu innovant au total, surtout de plus en plus confus (menus contextuels pas tr&#232;s pr&#233;visibles)
- en parlant de menus, ils sont partout de plus en plus charg&#233;s, et &#231;a c'est dommage
- aucun switch &#224; attendre dans la vie de leopard vers la "resolution independence", compl&#232;tement inachev&#233;e

Au final? Des petits progr&#232;s. Des petits pas en avant. Rythme maison de retraite pour OS X. J'attendais une petite refonte d'ensemble allant vers beaucoup plus d'harmonisation, de coh&#233;rence; et puis on se retrouve avec des petits bouts d'innovation &#233;gar&#233;s ici et l&#224; comme des productions de lapin. Pas mal de fonctionnalit&#233;s absentes au bout de 4 ans de d&#233;veloppement, surprenant, quand m&#234;me.
Et c&#244;t&#233; planning, &#224; 3 semaines de la sortie, 9a559 parait tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s inachev&#233;. Soit la finale sera &#224; &#233;viter soigneusement dans un premier temps, soit supercodeur va voler en californie et sauver la plan&#232;te.


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Bon alors après quelques instants passés sous *Leotard* (grace à un ami qui me veut du bien) ...


François ou Philippe ?

À part ça, il serait pas mal de nous donner la configuration sur laquelle tu as utilisé la bête : si c'est un G4 800 MHz, c'est normal que ce soit décevant 

Mais, plus sérieusement, une question me taraude l'esprit : pourquoi le développement de Leopard est-il si long ? Sont-ce les nouvelles fonctionnalités ? Elles n'ont pourtant pas l'air si exceptionnelles (intéressantes peut-être, exceptionnelles, bof bof). L'argument iPhone tient-il _vraiment_ la route ?
Je continue d'avoir l'impression que quelque chose semble ne pas tourner tout à fait rond : entre les premières annonces mirifiques de Jobs et ce qui devrait aboutir, on dirait qu'un gros _hic_ s'est pointé, que _quelque chose_ qui aurait dû permettre d'aller plus vite a été raté.

C'est quand même très différent de Tiger, pour lequel Apple ne s'était pas autant mis la pression.


----------



## So6 (1 Octobre 2007)

Mon message initial de provocation sur la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente a eu du bon au moins ;-) J'aimerais bien savoir si tous les testeurs sont de l'avis de "ni pour ni contre" (deux messages au dessus).

Comme bompi, j'aimerais conna&#238;tre la config de test, personnellement j'ai un iMac 20" intel core 2 duo (donc celui juste avant la nouvelle gamme) et j'esp&#232;re que L&#233;opard tournera dessus impeccablement...

Et comme bompi, je ne comprends pas tous ces reports successifs compar&#233; au peu de nouveaut&#233;s profondes (pas de r&#233;&#233;criture, pas de nouveaut&#233;s fondamentales etc.) qu'apporte Leopard _a priori_...


----------



## ni pour ni contre (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est &#231;a, c'est un peu mon impression apr&#232;s un peu d'usage.
O&#249; sont pass&#233;s les 4 ans dans le d&#233;veloppement de 10.5?

M&#234;me en regardant sous le lit, en tapant les murs et tout, on peut pas dire qu'il y ait vraiment du secret.

En profondeur, il y a quand m&#234;me du changement. La couche graphique a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s retravaill&#233;e, et &#231;a prend du temps &#224; mettre, une couche graphique.

En surface, pourtant, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s d&#233;sordonn&#233;, tr&#232;s en de&#231;a de ce que laissait esp&#233;rer iphone - ne serait-ce que dans l'apparence. Esth&#233;tiquement, leopard est tr&#232;s bigarr&#233;, touffu, l'introduction partout des barres lat&#233;rales n'est pas forc&#233;ment synonyme de clart&#233;. Le gris souris partout dans l'interface lasse, vite.

Bref, je serais pas &#233;tonn&#233; que leopard ne d&#233;&#231;oive personne en particulier - il n'y a pas vraiment raison de se plaindre, 10.5 est une progression aimable, suffisamment de nouveaut&#233;s pour oublier le prix apr&#232;s quelques semaines.
Mais que globalement il y ait une petite frustration g&#233;n&#233;rale... Pourquoi spotlight est rest&#233; coll&#233; &#224; terre? Pourquoi de moins en moins d'attention &#224; l'ergonomie au moment o&#249; iphone et itouch en profitent autant? Pourquoi le finder &#233;volue t'il de fa&#231;on si peu imaginative et coh&#233;rente? En particulier, la transition entre spotlight et finder est extremement p&#233;nible. M&#234;me apparence, m&#234;me fen&#234;tre, mais 2 modes de fonctionnement compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rents. Pour le plus &#233;nervant : impossible de changer la taille du texte dans les r&#233;sultats spotlights, alors que les icones sont serr&#233;es et n'affiche &#224; 90&#37; que la premi&#232;re et derni&#232;re lettre du nom?

On verra comment est la finale, mais c'est l'affaire de mini-d&#233;tails en 1 semaine.
D&#233;finitivement, o&#249; sont pass&#233;s les 4 ans de d&#233;veloppement. Si tout le monde bossait sur l'iphone - les boules.


PS : config PB 12" 1,5Ghz, 1,5 Go RAM.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Bon alors apr&#232;s quelques instants pass&#233;s sous Leotard (grace &#224; un ami qui me veut du bien), il y a des joies :
> - c'est pas forc&#233;ment plus rapide-fluide (sur PPC en tout cas), mais c'est plus rapide-parall&#232;le. Tout ce qui est multitache est plus rapide
> - les petites nouveaut&#233;s sympas sont vraiment sympas (mail, tr&#232;s bien, quoique plante beaucoup, nouvelles prefs syst&#232;mes, d&#233;tails d'interface, nouvelle aide, nouveau preview.app, spaces)
> - finder : plus rapide, c'est sur, un peu plus beau
> ...





bompi a dit:


> &#192; part &#231;a, il serait pas mal de nous donner la configuration sur laquelle tu as utilis&#233; la b&#234;te : si c'est un G4 800 MHz, c'est normal que ce soit d&#233;cevant





			
				 le profil de ni pour ni contre a dit:
			
		

> Configuration:
> Chair d'aluminium, coeur de silicium, 15 pouces et 1,33 Ghz de plaisir


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


>



un joli petit powerbook je suppose


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

Un petit message pour les gros malins qui feraient mieux de r&#233;fl&#233;chir, pour changer : les profils, c'est bien gentil mais &#231;a ne donne aucune indication pour les contributions. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on poss&#232;de une machine A que l'on n'a pas effectu&#233; des tests sur une machine B [genre A=perso, B=boulot] ; un test, il faut _toujours_ dire sur quel appareil il a &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233;. Idem pour les probl&#232;mes que l'on rencontre.


----------



## So6 (1 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> PS : config PB 12" 1,5Ghz, 1,5 Go RAM.



PS : j'ai tendance à faire extrêmement confiance aux avis nuancés et bien rédigés, ce qui est le cas de l'avis de "ni pour ni contre". J'ai donc très peur, car il ne fait que dire ce que je pressens depuis la keynote.

Steve Jobs tout content de présenter Spaces comme une invention révolutionnaire... connue de Linux depuis dix ans. Tout content de montrer des wallpapers sous Mail que personne ou presque n'utilisera, et surtout de faire passer ça pour une révolution. Tout content de nous présenter Time Machine alors que le copier-coller sur disque externe existe depuis des lustres.

Bref, je sens que d'ici deux mois tout le monde commence à se pencher sévèrement sur la 10.6 tellement la 10.5 n'aura pas été à la hauteur des espérances.


----------



## alexandra23 (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour toutes les personnes qui se demandent où sont passés les 4 ans de développements pour Léopard, je tiens juste à leur expliquer que même si au niveau de l'interface graphique peu de choses ont évolué, cela ne veut pas dire qu'un gros travail n'a pas été effectué sur le fond. 

Etant moi même developeuse de mon état, ce la serait tellement facile de sortir une nouvelle version en ne retravaillant que l'aspect exterieur de l'application, mais cela ne se passe pas comme ça.

Pour ma part je pense que le gros du travail et les 4 ans de dev ont été utilisés pour réécrire une grosse partie du moteur de mac os, pour augmenter la réactivité du systéme sur les processeurs intel tout en gardant une compatibilité accru avec les G4 et G5. 

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille critiquer apple sur le temps passé à peaufiner leur nouvel os car vous ne remarquez rien de transcendant à l'oeil nu !!


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Octobre 2007)

Tu copies-colles sur disque dur toutes les modifications que tu apportes &#224; un document, chaque fois avant d'effacer quelques choses?! 

Spaces se combine avec Expos&#233; et propose une ergonomie diff&#233;rente des bureaux virtuels de Linux, la nouveaut&#233; est l&#224;, dans l'ergonomie pas le concept.

Le support de template dans Mail me laisse plus circonspect mais fera surement plaisir &#224; un certain nombre d'utilisateur.

Leopard c'est aussi pas mal d'innovation technique que l'on ne voit pas: Core Animation, OpenGL 2.1, meilleur gestion des multi-proc/multi-coeur, support int&#233;gral du 64 bits, QT8 avec la gestion de frame vid&#233;o, une compatibilit&#233; totale avec le monde UNIX, Objectice-C 2.0, PDFKit, r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante, Open Directory 4, CalDAV server, int&#233;gration Ruby on Rail


----------



## alexandra23 (1 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Leopard c'est aussi pas mal d'innovation technique que l'on ne voit pas: Core Animation, OpenGL 2.1, meilleur gestion des multi-proc/multi-coeur, support intégral du 64 bits, QT8 avec la gestion de frame vidéo, une compatibilité totale avec le monde UNIX, Objectice-C 2.0, PDFKit, résolution indépendante, Open Directory 4, CalDAV server, intégration Ruby on Rail



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, et ca colle avec mon commentaire juste au dessus ! Ce n'est pas parcequ'il n'y a rien de transcendant à l'oeil nu qu'il n'y a pas d'innovations majeures !!! 

Je trouve dommage que certaines personnes laissent des commentaires critiquant 10.5 sans l'avoir essayer mais uniquement basés sur des screenshots qui ne s'interresent uniquement à l'aspect graphique de la chose. Alors je comprends qu'ils puissent y avoir des gens déçus mais on peut difficilement faire mieux en terme d'interface que ce qu'on a déjà.


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Steve Jobs tout content de pr&#233;senter Spaces comme une invention r&#233;volutionnaire... connue de Linux depuis dix ans.



&#231;a existait d&#233;j&#224; sous os 9 (avec un petit utilitaire) bien avant linux   



So6 a dit:


> Bref, je sens que d'ici deux mois tout le monde commence &#224; se pencher s&#233;v&#232;rement sur la 10.6 tellement la 10.5 n'aura pas &#233;t&#233; &#224; la hauteur des esp&#233;rances.



remarque inutile  ...

-----------------------------

qui ici de tous ces pessimistes &#224; la mord-moi-le-noeud a d&#233;j&#224; pu jouer avec une beta de leopard pour avancer que leopard sera un petard mouill&#233; ?!  ...

c'est le genre de remarque qui n'a aucune raison d'&#234;tre; et &#231;a, &#231;a me fatigue :sleep: 

vous vous plainderez quand vous aurez une vraie raison de vous plaindre, c'est-&#224;-dire quand il sera sorti et que vous saurez de quoi vous parlez ; si biensur vous penserai toujours la m&#234;me chose de leopard

edit : 



alexandra23 a dit:


> e trouve dommage que certaines personnes laissent des commentaires critiquant 10.5 sans l'avoir essayer mais uniquement bas&#233;s sur des screenshots qui ne s'interresent uniquement &#224; l'aspect graphique de la chose. Alors je comprends qu'ils puissent y avoir des gens d&#233;&#231;us mais on peut difficilement faire mieux en terme d'interface que ce qu'on a d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## lifenight (1 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Bon alors apr&#232;s quelques instants pass&#233;s sous Leotard (grace &#224; un ami qui me veut du bien), il y a des joies :
> - c'est pas forc&#233;ment plus rapide-fluide (sur PPC en tout cas), mais c'est plus rapide-parall&#232;le. Tout ce qui est multitache est plus rapide
> .



Sur un mac intel tout est beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup plus rapide 

C'est le premier osx &#224; &#234;tre optimis&#233; pour les intel, donc : indispensable :love:

Ps : macbook pro core duo 2ghz


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour l'instant, je suis dans l'expectative : on verra bien si le "moteur" tourne mieux (il tournait d&#233;j&#224; pas mal) etc. Au moins j'aurais Space (ouf !) et un Terminal avec onglets (iTerm a quelques bugs f&#226;cheux).

Un point sur la question de la communication d'Apple, qui, rappelons-le, s'est mis la pression toute seule (c'est bel et bien Jobs qui a insist&#233; sur les merveilles &#224; venir) :

a) partie imaginaire [marketing] : on ne peut quand m&#234;me pas en vouloir &#224; l'utilisateur lambda de se demander ce qu'il va gagner &#224; Leopard, en se basant sur la communication d'Apple. Pendant 6 mois, c'&#233;tait : "on vous a pas tout dit, mais &#231;a va d&#233;chirer" pour aboutir &#224; ... rien de plus, vraiment que la fois d'avant
b) partie r&#233;elle [d&#233;veloppements] : peut-&#234;tre aurait-il fallu communiquer davantage sur cette partie-l&#224;. Or qu'a-t-il &#233;t&#233; dit : on a pris les d&#233;veloppeurs pour faire l'iPhone (pourquoi pas). L&#224; encore on est dans l'expectative quant au r&#233;sultat final.

On peut gu&#232;re douter de mon affection pour UN*X et son zouli terminal et je serai ravi d'avoir des outils encore mieux int&#233;gr&#233;s, une version de Ruby enfin d&#233;bugg&#233;e avec RoR etc. Mais on m'a suffisamment dit dans ces forums que j'em*ais le monde avec le Terminal, que OS X c'&#233;tait autre chose, mon brave monsieur, c'&#233;tait simple, que maintenant, quand on m'explique que les bienfaits de Leopard sont invisibles &#224; l'oeil nu, &#231;a me ferait plut&#244;t rigoler, quoi ...


----------



## Liz (1 Octobre 2007)

ma foi, ceux qui ralent n'ont qu'à switcher sur Vista. Faut aider tonton Bill le pauv'


----------



## greggorynque (1 Octobre 2007)

Rigolez mais le noyeau de vista a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;&#233;crit lui aussi 

sans dec aretez de taper sur vista, il est sorti lui... et il est sincerement bien mieux que XP contrairement a ce que disent ce qui font genre s'y connaitre (je connais de gens qui ont achet&#233; des ordis plus nuls parce qu'il y avais XP.....


----------



## Liz (1 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Rigolez mais le noyeau de vista a été réécrit lui aussi
> 
> sans dec aretez de taper sur vista, il est sorti lui... et il est sincerement bien mieux que XP contrairement a ce que disent ce qui font genre s'y connaitre (je connais de gens qui ont acheté des ordis plus nuls parce qu'il y avais XP.....



Mille excuse, je n'ai rien contre vista, que je ne connais pas d'ailleurs. Je m'abstiendrai donc de critiquer. Je disais simplement : si certains sont déçus ou craignent d'être décus, ils peuvent aller chez la concurrence. Certes, j'aurai pu dire aussi "vas-y voir chez linux" !
Je bats ma coulpe !

Mais le sujet, c'est bien "la sortie de léopard" et non "la supposée performance de léopard qu'on en sait rien mais comme on a rien d'autre à dire et ben on en profite" ?

Ok je sors


----------



## So6 (1 Octobre 2007)

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; de r&#233;p&#233;ter malgr&#233; les commentaires parfois acides que quand on se contente de la keynote (d&#233;sol&#233; je n'ai pas le temps ni les comp&#233;tences pour &#234;tre un "dev", ni un Dave d'ailleurs), les nouveaut&#233;s paraissent quelque peu tristounettes.

Quant &#224; Spaces, celui qui disait que le nouveau n'&#233;tait pas le concept mais l'ergonomie m'a fait sourire : dix ou douze ans pour adapter les bureaux multiples &#224; Os X, tu m'&#233;tonnes que l'ergonomie elle peut avoir des jantes alu et l'int&#233;rieur cuir...


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

Liz a dit:


> Mais le sujet, c'est bien "la sortie de l&#233;opard" et non "la suppos&#233;e performance de l&#233;opard qu'on en sait rien mais comme on a rien d'autre &#224; dire et ben on en profite" ?
> 
> Ok je sors



non ! reste, tu as parfaitement raison 



So6 a dit:


> Quant &#224; Spaces, celui qui disait que le nouveau n'&#233;tait pas le concept mais l'ergonomie m'a fait sourire : dix ou douze ans pour adapter les bureaux multiples &#224; Os X, tu m'&#233;tonnes que l'ergonomie elle peut avoir des jantes alu et l'int&#233;rieur cuir...



quand on est de mauvaise foi, on le reste


----------



## Liz (1 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non ! reste, tu as parfaitement raison



Si tu insistes :love: 
Mais en fait j'ai rien a rajouté...enfin si : la perfection n'est pas de ce monde et Leopard en décevra surement certains. 
Pour ma part, je suis impatiente de savoir ce que ce gros matou aura dans le ventre sachant que je ne ferais véritablement rien de plus avec que ce que je fais avec Tiger, sinon que je le ferais surement mieux et plus vite. Que du bonheur quoi


----------



## Rémi M (1 Octobre 2007)

Liz a dit:


> ma foi, ceux qui ralent n'ont qu'à switcher sur Vista. Faut aider tonton Bill le pauv'



MDR!!


----------



## So6 (1 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> quand on est de mauvaise foi, on le reste



Je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi, je n'ai pas test&#233; L&#233;opard! Je souhaite de tout coeur que tout ce que vous dites soit vrai. Mais j'ai juste du mal &#224; y croire et je dis que vu de la Keynote et de la pr&#233;sentation sur le site officiel, L&#233;opard n'a rien de transcendantal.

Apr&#232;s je suis pas hostile aux arguments du genre "l'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux" (copyright Saint-Exup&#233;ry au passage), tout est dans le coeur du syst&#232;me, etc. Ou "&#231;a a beau &#234;ter des petits riens, ils vont devenir indispensables". J'attends juste de voir.

Si je me m&#233;fie, c'est surtout qu'Apple a l'habitude et le talent de te faire passer un truc sympa pour un truc g&#233;nial. Or l&#224; les nouveaut&#233;s me paraissent juste sympas, j'ai donc peur qu'elles soient encore en dessous de cette image.

Apr&#232;s si on ne peut &#233;crire sur le forum des &#233;pitres au Saint Steve, ok, pas de probl&#232;me, je le saurai pour la prochaine fois et j'oublierai pas d'applaudir Dieu tout seul devant mon &#233;cran quand je visionnerai la porchaine Keynote...


----------



## steiner (1 Octobre 2007)

Moi je fais partie des optimistes que il y aura quand même peut-être une surprise finale 
Apple a souvent su surprendre non ?
Enfin de toute façon : qui vivra verra


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Apr&#232;s si on ne peut &#233;crire sur le forum des &#233;pitres au Saint Steve, ok, pas de probl&#232;me, je le saurai pour la prochaine fois et j'oublierai pas d'applaudir Dieu tout seul devant mon &#233;cran quand je visionnerai la porchaine Keynote...



on a rien contre les gens qui donnent leur avis, on respecte et lit ce qu'ils ont &#224; dire avec plaisir  

la seule chose qui m'&#233;nerve, c'est que vous vous plaigniez d&#233;j&#224; sur des choses qui ne sont pas encore sorties et donc, dont vous ne savez finalement pas grand chose 

et pour le reste, biensur qu'on esp&#232;re tous que leopard va cartonner
de toute fa&#231;on on sera tous bient&#244;t fix&#233;s


----------



## Liz (1 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi, je n'ai pas testé Léopard! Je souhaite de tout coeur que tout ce que vous dites soit vrai. Mais j'ai juste du mal à y croire et je dis que vu de la Keynote et de la présentation sur le site officiel, Léopard n'a rien de transcendantal.
> 
> Après je suis pas hostile aux arguments du genre "l'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux" (copyright Saint-Exupéry au passage), tout est dans le coeur du système, etc. Ou "ça a beau êter des petits riens, ils vont devenir indispensables". J'attends juste de voir.
> 
> ...



Sans oublier le "je vous salut Mac OS, vous êtes béni entre tout les OS". 
Allez, on attend avec impatience tes premières impressions sur la bête quand tu auras pu la tester. 
Amen


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2007)

Liz a dit:


> Si tu insistes :love:
> Mais en fait j'ai rien a rajouté...enfin si : la perfection n'est pas de ce monde et Leopard en décevra surement certains.



Mais bien sûr. Déjà parce qu'après chaque sortie d'un nouveau logiciel ou d'un nouveau modèle, il y en a toujours qui ont quelque chose à chialer. C'est systématique.

Ensuite parce qu'il y a beaucoup de fantasmes chez certains autour de cette nouvelle version de l'OS. Le marketing d'Apple y est pour quelque chose, et l'attente qui perdure ne fait qu'amplifier les choses.

Leopard ne sera qu'une simple évolution de MacOS X, il ne faut pas voir les choses autrement...

L'essentiel, vous l'avez déjà avec Tiger.


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Leopard ne sera qu'une simple évolution de MacOS X, il ne faut pas voir les choses autrement...
> 
> L'essentiel, vous l'avez déjà avec Tiger.



tout à fait d'accord  

et comme l'a aussi dit SM, le passage de tiger à leopard ne sera pas plus (ou moins) surprenant que le passage de panther à tiger, qu'apparemment beaucoup de gens ont déjà oubliés


----------



## ni pour ni contre (1 Octobre 2007)

alexandra23 a dit:


> Pour toutes les personnes qui se demandent o&#249; sont pass&#233;s les 4 ans de d&#233;veloppements pour L&#233;opard, je tiens juste &#224; leur expliquer que m&#234;me si au niveau de l'interface graphique peu de choses ont &#233;volu&#233;, cela ne veut pas dire qu'un gros travail n'a pas &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233; sur le fond.
> 
> Etant moi m&#234;me developeuse de mon &#233;tat, ce la serait tellement facile de sortir une nouvelle version en ne retravaillant que l'aspect exterieur de l'application, mais cela ne se passe pas comme &#231;a.
> 
> ...




Certes certes certes, mais je crois pas que beaucoup de monde ait dit que leopard allait &#234;tre un flop ou un p&#233;tard mouill&#233; ou que rien n'avait chang&#233; etc.

Les geeks du monde seront tr&#232;s heureux avec core anim, les nouveaux modes de gestion disque, le 64 bits, etc. De bons investissements en profondeur faits par apple, mais invisibles pour probablement 3/4 des utilisateurs.

Qu'est-ce qu'un bon OS? C'est un cadre de travail, un assistant, un chef d'orchestre, une petite amie, un peu, aussi, bref, plein de t&#226;ches qui demandent caract&#232;re, simplicit&#233;, bonne humeur, fermet&#233; (parfois) et transparence.

Pour ce que j'en dis (appr&#233;ciation tr&#232;s perso), leopard est une petite d&#233;ception parce qu'on a pas le sentiment d'y gagner en transparence, en simplicit&#233;, en l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;. Alors que je m'attendais que 10.5 fasse, symboliquement, une sorte de digestion de tous les ajouts et de toutes les &#233;normes innovations depuis 10.1 (spotlight! interface...).

Le codage de l'OS est scind&#233; en plusieurs &#233;quipes &#224; apple. Les couches basses, sp&#233;cialis&#233;es par secteur, les services communs, les applis et une &#233;quipe interface/ergonomie. De ce c&#244;t&#233;-l&#224;, il y a quand m&#234;me du avoir un s&#233;rieux probl&#232;me pour qu'au bout de 4 ans, tout soit si... bord&#233;lique. Les autres ont clairement bien boss&#233;.
D'o&#249; =
- Spaces et Coverflow, time machine rejoignent Spotlight et dashboard dans la grande ferme des fonctionnalit&#233;s g&#233;niales et mal impl&#233;ment&#233;es par apple, probablement pour rester un bout de temps au placard
- impression, r&#233;seau, acc&#232;s disques : excellents
- spotlight : un g&#226;chis sans nom, presque inutilisable, c'est vraiment extr&#234;mement dommage

Bottom line : le mieux plac&#233; pour juger, c'est l'utilisateur qui 1. ach&#232;te / 2. utilise. Rendez-vous dans quelques semaines, donc, mais je serais pas &#233;tonn&#233; que, sortie de geekland, les gens soient pas extraordinairement bluff&#233;s par leopard au quotidien.


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Rendez-vous dans quelques semaines, donc, mais je serais pas étonné que, sortie de geekland, les gens soient pas extraordinairement bluffés par leopard au quotidien.



Mais qui a dit qu'ils le seraient ? A part le marketing qui le sous-entend (ce qui semble normal de la part d'un service marketing).

C'est vraiment se tirer sur l'élastique, ça. De la masturbation intellectuelle à la sauce Mac...


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Certes certes certes, mais je crois pas que beaucoup de monde ait dit que leopard allait être un flop ou un pétard mouillé ou que rien n'avait changé etc.



c'est plus ou moins de quoi vous vous plaignez depuis maintenant pas mal de posts  



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Les geeks du monde seront très heureux avec core anim, les nouveaux modes de gestion disque, le 64 bits, etc. De bons investissements en profondeur faits par apple, mais invisibles pour probablement 3/4 des utilisateurs.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'un bon OS? C'est un cadre de travail, un assistant, un chef d'orchestre, une petite amie, un peu, aussi, bref, plein de tâches qui demandent caractère, simplicité, bonne humeur, fermeté (parfois) et transparence.



invisibles ... tu verras que quand tu utiliseras leopard au quotidien, ces fonctions/améliorations/reconstructions ne sont pas si inutiles que ça et tu auras vite du mal à retourner sous tiger  (je dis ça en connaissance de cause)



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Pour ce que j'en dis (appréciation très perso), leopard est une petite déception parce qu'on a pas le sentiment d'y gagner en transparence, en simplicité, en légèreté. Alors que je m'attendais que 10.5 fasse, symboliquement, une sorte de digestion de tous les ajouts et de toutes les énormes innovations depuis 10.1 (spotlight! interface...).



même réponse qu'au dessus, et encore une fois, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> - Spaces et Coverflow, time machine rejoignent Spotlight et dashboard dans la grande ferme des fonctionnalités géniales et mal implémentées par apple, probablement pour rester un bout de temps au placard
> - impression, réseau, accès disques : excellents
> - spotlight : un gâchis sans nom, presque inutilisable, c'est vraiment extrêmement dommage



pas du tout d'accord, à premières vues ça pourrait paraître inutile, mais tu verras qu'on y prend vite goût et qu'il est difficile de ne pas les utiliser



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Bottom line : le mieux placé pour juger, c'est l'utilisateur qui 1. achète / 2. utilise. Rendez-vous dans quelques semaines, donc, mais je serais pas étonné que, sortie de geekland, les gens soient pas extraordinairement bluffés par leopard au quotidien.



on attend tes impressions avec impatience


----------



## lanss07 (1 Octobre 2007)

n'ayant pas test&#233; leopard, ce que je vais dire n'est pas un jugement mais une impression. 
Je pense au contraire que la partie ergonomie me semble bien plus pouss&#233;e, logique (et g&#233;niale?) sous 10.5. 
Beaucoup de testeurs disent avoir des difficult&#233;s &#224; revenir &#224; Tiger pour ces raisons... 
Je pense qu'au contraire de Vista (o&#249; toute les nouveaut&#233;s sont tr&#232;s visible mais pas vraiment ergonomiques), les nouveaut&#233;s sont nombreuses pas forcement tape &#224; l'oeil mais tellement bien int&#233;gr&#233;s, logiques et ergonomique.
Quiklook, le finder, les piles, space, time machine... pour ne parler que de la partie visible

On en reparlera (avec les d&#233;tracteurs et ralleurs) dans quelques semaines... Si ils font la mise &#224; jour (vu qu'elle ne leur semble pas si terrible que &#231;a)

En th&#233;&#226;tre, un d&#233;cors r&#233;ussi est un d&#233;cors qui ne se remarque pas. L'intuition que j'ai par rapport &#224; L&#233;opard est similaire &#224; &#231;a. Je pense que c'est un syst&#232;me qui semble vraiment r&#233;ussi car les nouveaut&#233;s se fondent dans l'interface utilisateur.


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et comme l'a aussi dit SM, le passage de tiger à leopard ne sera pas plus (ou moins) surprenant que le passage de panther à tiger, qu'apparemment beaucoup de gens ont déjà oubliés



Ceux qui ont connu l'évolution de MacOS X savent que Leopard ne sera qu'une simple évolution de OS X, avec des fonctions supplémentaires plus ou moins intéressantes.

Ce qui me dérange, ce que tout ce tapage fait croire aux nouveaux utilisateurs (les "switchers") ou ceux qui sont sur Mac depuis peu, que Leopard est LE système révolutionnaire qui va tout péter, et qui va laisser Tiger au rang d'OS préhistorique.

C'est faux.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2007)

Ou l'inverse


----------



## eex (1 Octobre 2007)

Perso je trouve Leopard sympa, mais effectivement, pas de r&#233;volution &#224; proprement parler quand on conna&#238;t les versions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes : Apple a d&#233;j&#224; fait du tr&#232;s bon boulot avec Panther puis Tiger.

Leo ne me para&#238;t qu'une simple &#233;volution (au point de vue utilisation quotidienne), avec des goodies (Stacks, Quicklook), ui modernis&#233;e... Mais rien au point de r&#233;volutionner le truc quoi...

Ce qui ne remet pas en cause le travail de fond qu'Apple a effectu&#233; sur Leopard, mais qui ne se voit pas n&#233;cessairement par l'utilisateur lambda !


----------



## lifenight (1 Octobre 2007)

Que veulent ceux qui critiquent l&#233;opard sans l'avoir essay&#233; ?

Vous voulez une refonte totale de l'os alors que tiger est d&#233;j&#224; assez m&#251;r ? Windows a eu droit &#224; une refonte du noyau tout comme mac os est pass&#233; &#224; x, heureusement pour les pcistes d'ailleurs ! Mais il va falloir des ann&#233;es pour qu'il arrive &#224; maturit&#233;.

Tiger est &#224; son apog&#233;e, l&#233;opard ne fait que peaufiner encore davantage son ergonomie et son moteur pour notre plus grand plaisir quotidien et sans vouloir me r&#233;p&#233;ter, l&#233;opard c'est le saint graal sur intel, puis au niveau cosm&#233;tique on a quand m&#234;me un joli dock, des piles, un finder bien plus rapide, un contr&#244;le parental, spotlight bord&#233;lique mais instantan&#233; et pas bugg&#233;, enfin un moyen de sauvegarde efficace, un nouveau moteur graphique, les parcours r&#233;seaux g&#233;niaux, un ichat super sympa, prise de contr&#244;le &#224; distance et ils ont pens&#233; &#224; g&#226;ter les d&#233;veloppeurs (bon &#231;a c'est ce que j'ai entendu, dans ce domaine je n'y connais rien) et j'en passe des tonnes  

Je pense que &#231;a vaut largement le prix d&#233;risoire pour un tel os


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Perso je trouve Leopard sympa, mais effectivement, pas de r&#233;volution &#224; proprement parler quand on conna&#238;t les versions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes : Apple a d&#233;j&#224; fait du tr&#232;s bon boulot avec Panther puis Tiger.



ah bon! parce que tu trouve que tiger est une r&#233;volution par rapport &#224; panther  

je suis d'accord quand on parle de puma > jaguar > panther
car l&#224; os x &#233;tait vraiment tout jeune
mais il a vraiment ((tr&#232;s) bien) &#233;volu&#233;/muri, avec panther et puis tiger, je vois pas pourquoi on changerait un concept/une &#233;quipe qui gagne ?! pourquoi chang&#233; ce qui fait le succ&#232;s, la force de mac os x ?! apple l'a bien compris et ce qu'ils font est juste de rendre mac os x plus fort/puissant/complet et incontournable &#224; chaque &#233;volution, sans pour autant que celles-ci soient des r&#233;volutions

edit : un peu grill&#233; par lifenight, en apportant d'autres &#233;l&#233;ments)


----------



## alexandra23 (1 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire c'est que tous ceux qui ont beau critiqués et dire qu'il n'y a rien de nouveaux seront les premiers à se jeter dessus pour l'avoir et aprés on ne les entendra plus se plaindre tellement ils seront bluffés par l'ergonomie de la bête. 

Je n'aime pas les gens qui se permettent de critiquer des personnes qui ont passés leur journée et parfois week end dessus pour arriver à sortir en temps et en heure en se basant sur des commentaires lu par ci par la et des screenshots. 

Et pour sur que tout n'a peut etre pas encore été devoilé par apple sur Léopard, car je tiens à preciser que les testeurs sont tenus au secret sous peine de poursuite donc je pense que ce qui a filtré sur les fonctionnalités et l'interface est ce qu'à bien voulu nous dévoiler apple. 

Wait and see


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

alexandra23 a dit:


> Et pour sur que tout n'a peut etre pas encore été devoilé par apple sur Léopard, car je tiens à preciser que les testeurs sont tenus au secret sous peine de poursuite donc je pense que ce qui a filtré sur les fonctionnalités et l'interface est ce qu'à bien voulu nous dévoiler apple.
> 
> Wait and see



d'accord avec toi, mais sur ce dernier point, tu te trompes
à moins qu'apple garde certaines fonctionnalités en interne, on sait plus ou moins tout des fonctionnalités de leopard
et je peux te l'affirmer disposant d'une des dernière betas


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2007)

Absolument. Et Apple doit aussi prendre en compte les possibilit&#233;s du parc existant. D&#233;j&#224; que la limitation &#224; un G4 &#224; 867 Mhz pour Leopard en fait brailler plus d'un, je n'ose pas imaginer ce que cela aurait donn&#233; avec un OS "r&#233;volutionnaire" (du style minimum C2D &#224; 2 Ghz) ...


----------



## noche84 (1 Octobre 2007)

Tout a fait hé hé ;-)

Au sinon, ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport direct mais j'avais l'impression qu'Apple avait dit que le successeur de Tiger sortirait en 2008-2009 ( noooon, ne criez pas à l'avance lol ) mais manifestement, ça n'a pas été le cas ! Il me semblait qu'ils avaient dit que pour l'évolution suivante, ils feraient une bonne refonte... Mais ça n'est pas pour Leopard ( entre temps, il y a eu le switch Intel... )

Serait-on arrivé ici à l'apogée de l'OS sous la forme que nous lui connaissons et seraient-ils déjà en train de penser au suivant...

J'avais bien dit que ça n'avait pas de rapport direct hé hé mais je voulais juste rappeller que si on considère ces informations, Leopard est peut-être le système "d'attente" avant le grand coup dans qqs années comme promis... Or pour un système d'attente, je le trouve très bien ficelé


----------



## eex (1 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ah bon! parce que tu trouve que tiger est une r&#233;volution par rapport &#224; panther
> 
> je suis d'accord quand on parle de puma > jaguar > panther
> car l&#224; os x &#233;tait vraiment tout jeune
> ...



Pour Tiger vs Panther, je n'ai jamais dit que c'&#233;tait une r&#233;volution (m&#234;me si, &#224; mon sens, Spotlight &#233;tait une &#233;volution plus que notable par rapport &#224; Panther car n&#233;cessitant des modifications &#224; l'int&#233;rieur - metadata - et visibles directement par l'utilisateur - recherches).
Mais rien de r&#233;volutionnaire, non.
Et donc, encore une fois, vu le niveau atteint par Panther puis Tiger (c'est de mieux en mieux &#224; chaque fois), on peut difficilement sortir quelque chose de r&#233;volutionnaire : &#231;a devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver "LE" truc.

On est du m&#234;me avis, donc.



Heu et sinon, vu le blabla lisible sur quelques r&#233;cents posts, pour info, j'utilise Leopard quotidiennement hein... Je n'oserai pas en parler si je ne l'utilisais pas vraiment 

Et autre chose pour continuer l&#224; dessus, ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'on ne trouve pas un OS r&#233;volutionnaire qu'on signifie qu'on ne va pas l'acheter &#224; sa sortie, hein.


----------



## eex (1 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Tout a fait hé hé ;-)
> 
> J'avais bien dit que ça n'avait pas de rapport direct hé hé mais je voulais juste rappeller que si on considère ces informations, Leopard est peut-être le système "d'attente" avant le grand coup dans qqs années comme promis...



Ca ce n'est pas impossible du tout !
Maintenant, avec ses Core*, Apple a les bases pour faire un OS radicalement différent (enfin je pense surtout à Core Animation)


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

amha, le truc existe, il est presque invisible.
il est dans la rapidit&#233; &#224; laquelle utilitaire de disque r&#233;pare/v&#233;rifie les autorisations, &#224; laquelle le syst&#232;me d&#233;marre apr&#232;s un plantage, dans le fait que le syst&#232;me est un peu plus s&#233;curis&#233; grace &#224; la journalisation, la vitesse &#224; laquelle le syst&#232;me est optimis&#233; apr&#232;s une mise &#224; jour.

ah, &#231;a, on ne le voit pas, il n'y a pas de coverflow dans utilitaires de disques mais ces &#233;volutions sont vraiment appr&#233;ciables, vraiment.


----------



## eex (1 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> amha, le truc existe, il est presque invisible.
> il est dans la rapidité à laquelle utilitaire de disque répare/vérifie les autorisations, à laquelle le système démarre après un plantage, dans le fait que le système est un peu plus sécurisé grace à la journalisation, la vitesse à laquelle le système est optimisé après une mise à jour.
> 
> ah, ça, on ne le voit pas, il n'y a pas de coverflow dans utilitaires de disques mais ces évolutions sont vraiment appréciables, vraiment.



Je suis d'accord, le coeur du système a l'air vraiment très bon, et globalement, mis à part quelques bugs par ci par là, le confort d'utilisation est remarquable. 

Mais je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse "DU" truc : c'est beaucoup trop caché.
En tous cas, par révolutionnaire, perso j'entends quelque chose qui se voit, parce qu'il change les habitudes de travail


----------



## ni pour ni contre (1 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est plus ou moins de quoi vous vous plaignez depuis maintenant pas mal de posts


? Une ligne qui va dans ce sens?
J'ai &#233;crit 3 posts dans ce fil, au fait.


> invisibles ... tu verras que quand tu utiliseras leopard au quotidien, ces fonctions/am&#233;liorations/reconstructions ne sont pas si inutiles que &#231;a et tu auras vite du mal &#224; retourner sous tiger  (je dis &#231;a en connaissance de cause)


J'ai fait pareil... Et je suis retourn&#233; sous tiger sans *aucun* probl&#232;me. Mais j'imagine que je sais pas de quoi je parle.



> m&#234;me r&#233;ponse qu'au dessus, et encore une fois, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles


?
Le persiflage, c'est pas vraiment un argument.


Enfin, peu importe, certains trouveront leopard plus logique que tigre. D'autres pas.
&#192; ce stade, je serais quand m&#234;me curieux de savoir ce qui est plus logique.

De mettre les applis dans le dock &#224; gauche mais les piles &#224; gauche uniquement? Et donc de se retrouver avec des applications dans la partie droite... De plus pouvoir du tout mettre des dossiers &#224; icone fixe dans le dock, avec donc des icones qui arretent pas de changer d&#232;s qu'on ajoute un &#233;l&#233;ment? D'avoir aucun moyen de classer les fen&#234;tres en colonne par date d'ajout (j'attends &#231;a depuis longtemps) alors que c'est le classement des piles? Et donc qu'il est impossible de faire ressembler l'ordre d'une pile et d'un dossier?
De pas pouvoir redimensionner la fen&#234;tre de spotlight par d&#233;faut?
De pas pouvoir acc&#233;der aux dossiers sup&#233;rieurs dans la barre de navigation du finder?
De pouvoir se retrouver avec des fen&#234;tres dispers&#233;es sur 3 ou 4 "espaces" sans aucune indication de l&#224; o&#249; elles sont?
Ca c'est juste pour les petites choses qui sont tr&#232;s &#233;nervantes au quotidien.
Je dis pas que c'est &#233;norme, je dis pas que c'est grave. C'est juste irritant, et le genre de d&#233;tails qui sont vraiment pas laiss&#233;s de c&#244;t&#233; sur iphone.

Pour spotlight et time machine, c'est plus grave. Structurellement, on est parti dans une direction o&#249; il n'y a rien &#224; voir, pas grand chose &#224; esp&#233;rer. Je reviens pas sur spotlight, qui m'&#233;nerve d'autant plus que je travaille avec tous les jours. Mais time machine... pour une interface de sauvegarde cens&#233;e faire confiance... c'est tout sauf l&#233;ger &#224; utiliser.

Donc on respire un coup, on enl&#232;ve son gilet de fanboy, et on admet l'id&#233;e prophane que sur 10.5, la version la plus longue &#224; d&#233;velopper depuis 10.0, on manque s&#233;rieusement d'un coup de polish.

Et pourtant, c'est bien mieux, un OS qui brille.


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ceux qui ont connu l'évolution de MacOS X savent que Leopard ne sera qu'une simple évolution de OS X, avec des fonctions supplémentaires plus ou moins intéressantes.
> 
> Ce qui me dérange, ce que tout ce tapage fait croire aux nouveaux utilisateurs (les "switchers") ou ceux qui sont sur Mac depuis peu, que Leopard est LE système révolutionnaire qui va tout péter, et qui va laisser Tiger au rang d'OS préhistorique.
> 
> C'est faux.


Médoukivien le tapage ?
En clair, je suis d'accord avec toi.

Bon, je vous propose de laisser tomber ce (long) hors-sujet et de ne le reprendre que dans Réagissez, dans un mois (ou deux ?  ).


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, je vous propose de laisser tomber ce (long) hors-sujet et de ne le reprendre que dans Réagissez, dans un mois (ou deux ?  ).



en voilà une idée qu'elle est bien  

ce petit débat n'a pas fait avancer d'un poil le shmilblik, ... et encore moins le développement de leopard ...


----------



## lanss07 (1 Octobre 2007)

"ni pour ni contre" tu as testé quelle version beta ?


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

On a dit qu'on changeait de (hors-)sujet ...


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> M&#233;doukivien le tapage ?
> En clair, je suis d'accord avec toi.



Initi&#233; par le service marketing d'Apple. Et surtout amplifi&#233; par certains utilisateurs sur les forums. Il ne faudra pas s'&#233;tonner si apr&#232;s il y a des d&#233;ceptions, bon nombre d'utilisateurs ayant trop fantasm&#233; sur Leopard...

Bon, je m'arr&#234;te l&#224; puisque c'est hors-sujet. 


La sortie de Leopard n'est plus qu'une affaire de semaines, je pense...


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> On a dit qu'on changeait de (hors-)sujet ...


Les modos disent tant de choses, et les nioubes en &#233;coutent si peu.   :bebe:


----------



## lanss07 (1 Octobre 2007)

une nouvelle version vient d'être envoyée aux développer (même numéro apparemment)
http://www.macrumors.com/2007/10/01/apple-releases-leopard-9a557-9a599-seed-update/


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> une nouvelle version vient d'être envoyée aux développer (même numéro apparemment)
> http://www.macrumors.com/2007/10/01/apple-releases-leopard-9a557-9a599-seed-update/



une mise à jour plutôt, vu qu'elle se télécharge via le menu mise à jour logiciels

en tous cas, merci pour l'info


----------



## Bones (2 Octobre 2007)

J'espère ne pas faire de HS mais je trouve curieux que iLife08 soit sortie *avant *Léopard 

Vu les nouveautés apportés à la suite qui sont de taille, selon moi, je ne comprends pas...
L'effet de cumul aurait été plus important, ait aurait eu un impact plus important encore...
Alors que là, on n'aura aucune surprise, depuis le temps que les "nouveautés" de Léo sont connues...
A moins qu'il n'y ait un autre évènement encore plus monstrueux qui accompagne la sortie de "la bête"...
Une bête qui en cache une autre encore plus monstrueuse... Genre un MBP quadricore ou un Mac Pro Octocore à 3,16Ghz  ?
Ou alors ce sera un nouvel iPod microscopique capable de projeter des Vidéos sur grand écran ?


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Si Apple sortait une version d'iLife ne tournant que sur Leopard &#224; la sortie de celui-ci, le parc install&#233; de Leopard serait assez faible (les early-adopters), du coup &#231;a pourrait limiter les ventes d'iLife.

Un iLife optimis&#233; pour Leopard sortira surement lorsque le parc de machines Leopardis&#233; se sera &#233;largi: iLife '09?


----------



## alexandra23 (2 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Enfin, peu importe, certains trouveront leopard plus logique que tigre. D'autres pas.
> À ce stade, je serais quand même curieux de savoir ce qui est plus logique.
> 
> De mettre les applis dans le dock à gauche mais les piles à gauche uniquement? Et donc de se retrouver avec des applications dans la partie droite... De plus pouvoir du tout mettre des dossiers à icone fixe dans le dock, avec donc des icones qui arretent pas de changer dès qu'on ajoute un élément? D'avoir aucun moyen de classer les fenêtres en colonne par date d'ajout (j'attends ça depuis longtemps) alors que c'est le classement des piles? Et donc qu'il est impossible de faire ressembler l'ordre d'une pile et d'un dossier?
> ...



J'ai l'impression que certaines personnes s'attendent à ce que l'os fasse tout pour leur faciliter la vie et je tiens à signaler que si apple devait penser comme pense chaque utilisateur  et comment faciliter la vie des quelques millions de personne qui sont sur mac, c'est pas 4 ans qu'il leur aurait fallut mais 10 ans. Chaque personne est differente et pense different, ce qui ne te semble pas logique à toi va parraitre trés logique à d'autre et vice versa.  

Apple n'est pas la pour vous faciliter la vie au quotidien, il est la pour fournir un os stable et securisé, qui conviendra au plus grand nombre de personne. J'aime mac os x pour sa facilité d'adaptation et l'ergnomie bien pensé. Je bosse sous vista tous les jours, et je peux dire que vista n'arrive meme pas à la cheville de Tiger, alors de Léopard je n'ose imaginer. 

Au risque de me repeter, les plus grande évolution ne se voit pas à l'exterieur mais à l'interieur du systeme.


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre une &#233;volution vers un meilleur correcteur orthographique serait souhaitable.

Je croyais que l'on avait arr&#234;t&#233; le d&#233;bat, d'un commun accord avec moi-m&#234;me ?


----------



## ni pour ni contre (2 Octobre 2007)

alexandra23 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que certaines personnes s'attendent à ce que l'os fasse tout pour leur faciliter la vie et je tiens à signaler que si apple devait penser comme pense chaque utilisateur  et comment faciliter la vie des quelques millions de personne qui sont sur mac, c'est pas 4 ans qu'il leur aurait fallut mais 10 ans. Chaque personne est differente et pense different, ce qui ne te semble pas logique à toi va parraitre trés logique à d'autre et vice versa.
> 
> Apple n'est pas la pour vous faciliter la vie au quotidien, il est la pour fournir un os stable et securisé, qui conviendra au plus grand nombre de personne. J'aime mac os x pour sa facilité d'adaptation et l'ergnomie bien pensé. Je bosse sous vista tous les jours, et je peux dire que vista n'arrive meme pas à la cheville de Tiger, alors de Léopard je n'ose imaginer.
> 
> Au risque de me repeter, les plus grande évolution ne se voit pas à l'exterieur mais à l'interieur du systeme.



C'est TROP demander que de vouloir faire des recherches avec des opérateurs????!!! Mais dans quel monde vivent certains ici?
C'est pas pachamama ou saint françois xavier, OS X. C'est pas un sanctuaire.

Il y a *clairement* eu des petits soucis de développement au cours de 10.5, dont certains pourraient avoir des conséquences gênantes. Que la resolution independence ait disparu, par exemple, après avoir été annoncé pendant 1 an et demi, et que le système ne soit visiblement pas prêt de la gérer dans l'immédiat semble signifier qu'il n'y aura pas de machine à écran haute résolution (ou disons même juste supérieur à 130 dpi) avant 2010-2011 et 10.6. Et ça, c'est franchement dommage.

Pour le reste, *encore une fois*, les builds betas de 10.5 ne sont ni nulles, ni ratées, ni même décevantes ou pénibles. Comme déjà dit, plein de petits progrès, quelques regrets, et pas de drame.


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> C'est TROP demander que de vouloir faire des recherches avec des opérateurs????!!! Mais dans quel monde vivent certains ici?
> C'est pas pachamama ou saint françois xavier, OS X. C'est pas un sanctuaire.
> 
> Il y a *clairement* eu des petits soucis de développement au cours de 10.5, dont certains pourraient avoir des conséquences gênantes. Que la resolution independence ait disparu, par exemple, après avoir été annoncé pendant 1 an et demi, et que le système ne soit visiblement pas prêt de la gérer dans l'immédiat semble signifier qu'il n'y aura pas de machine à écran haute résolution (ou disons même juste supérieur à 130 dpi) avant 2010-2011 et 10.6. Et ça, c'est franchement dommage.
> ...



Arrête de répondre, dès que tu touches à 10.5 ici c'est un crime de lèse-majesté et tous les argumens de cour de récré sont bons : tu sais pas de quoi tu parles, c'est toi qui dit c'est toi qui-y-est, faut pas croire au père noël...

On trouve même normal qu'il faille attendre des plugins pour certaines applis pour leur faire réaliser des fonctions élémentaires déjà déployées sous d'autres applis depuis des lustres (je repense au fameux clic-molette pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet sous Safari 3...)

Quand tu trouves une critique à faire, on te répond "attends la sortie" ; par contre, si tu ne faisais que des éloges, personne ne te répondrait d'attendre. C'est curieux.


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je croyais que l'on avait arr&#234;t&#233; le d&#233;bat, d'un commun accord avec moi-m&#234;me ?



h&#233; les gars ! vous savez pas lire ?!


----------



## ni pour ni contre (2 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> hé les gars ! vous savez pas lire ?!



"macgeneration"
"forums d'expression"
"rumeurs"
discussion : "sortie de leopard"

Tu veux parler de l'extraction du beurre de cacao? De l'été difficile des abeilles?


Je vois pas où est le HS.


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> "macgeneration"
> "forums d'expression"
> "rumeurs"
> discussion : "*sortie de leopard*"
> ...



le HS est sous tes yeux : on parle de la sortie de leopard, pas de ce qu'on pense de leopard, pour &#231;a ya un autre sujet qui s'appelle Nouveaut&#233;s dans Mac OS X Leopard  et qui est dans le bon forum : r&#233;agissez, car ici tu ne fais rien &#224; part donner tes impressions, tu ne fais pas dans la rumeur ... qui est pourtant bien le but de cette discussion ... la rumeur

apr&#232;s tu en fais ce que tu veux mais si tu continues, tes posts risquent vite de dispara&#238;tre ...



bompi a dit:


> Je croyais que l'on avait arr&#234;t&#233; le d&#233;bat, d'un commun accord avec moi-m&#234;me ?


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

Ok alors parlons des rumeurs puisque tu veux jouer sur les mots : il para&#238;t que L&#233;opard ne serait pas g&#233;nial.

Comment veux-tu qu'on "r&#233;agisse" &#224; L&#233;opard dans le topic que tu indiques puisque tu ne cesses de nous dire qu'on ne peut pas r&#233;agir tant qu'on a pas test&#233; et tout et tout et tout?

Allez, un peu de logique.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2007)

:mouais:

Dites donc, vous n'êtes pas très éveillés ou vous le faites exprès ? 

Le but de ce topic, c'est d'essayer d'estimer la date de Leopard, en observant notamment les sorties des différentes builds.

Pas de juger les nouveautés de Leopard (il y a un autre topic pour ça)

Capito ?


----------



## Liz (2 Octobre 2007)

Store fermé ! Ca bouge ????


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Je croise les doigts.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Octobre 2007)

hoho pour nous annoncer la sortie de leopard en 2009 ??


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Pourquoi ils feraient &#231;a sur le store? 

C'est soit pour de la maintenance (et ils font plut&#244;t la nuit), soit pour annonc&#233; un nouveau produit (et ils font plut&#244;t &#231;a le mardi vers 14h). Ca ne peut pas &#234;tre pour l'iPhone en France puisque tous les stores du monde sont ferm&#233;s.


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pourquoi ils feraient ça sur le store?
> 
> C'est soit pour de la maintenance (et ils font plutôt la nuit), soit pour annoncé un nouveau produit (et ils font plutôt ça le mardi vers 14h). Ca ne peut pas être pour l'iPhone en France puisque tous les stores du monde sont fermés.



le store apple.com est ouvert chez moi


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2007)

Ce sont les stores européens qui sont fermés...


----------



## Liz (2 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> le store apple.com est ouvert chez moi


 
yes mais dans l'onglet "mac" puis "applications", mac os x a disparu contrairement au site français. Mystère.....


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver Tiger sur le store que par la recherche, il n'est plus index&#233; dans aucune cat&#233;gorie...


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je n'arrive à trouver Tiger sur le store que par la recherche, il n'est plus indexé dans aucune catégorie...



http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/tiger/

Lien fourni en bas au milieu de cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver Tiger *sur le store* que par la recherche, il n'est plus index&#233; dans aucune cat&#233;gorie...


 


So6 a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/tiger/
> 
> Lien fourni en bas au milieu de cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/


Tu n'aurais pas besoin de tourner tes doigts sept fois autours de ton clavier avant de poster?


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas besoin de tourner tes doigts sept fois autours de ton clavier avant de poster?



Pour le coup, si


----------



## Teufteufteuf (2 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui, ça sent ben ça, je vais enfin switcher ... euh au fait, "sortie en octobre" c'est quoi d'après vous?...


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

Teufteufteuf a dit:


> Ah oui, ça sent ben ça, je vais enfin switcher ... euh au fait, "sortie en octobre" c'est quoi d'après vous?...



Beh d'un côté j'ai envie de dire que c'est pas tout de suite parce que la dernière version ne semble pas achevée selon les testeurs ; d'un autre côté le fait que Tiger ait presque disaparu du Store annonce quand même que les choses bougent.

Dans ma tête, avant cette disparition, je me disais que le temps entre une version de test stable et la vente dans des jolies petites boites noires dans tous les stores prend un temps incompressible (le temps de graver les CD, d'expédier le tout etc) mais peut-être ont-ils déjà fait tout ça et on se tapera une mise à jour dès l'installation, je sais pas si c'est dans la tradition d'Apple, je suis arrivé directement sous Tiger 10.4.2...

++


----------



## Kukana (2 Octobre 2007)

ben sortie vers milieu ou fin octobre
mais ca devrait être annoncé prochainement (très)


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> je me disais que le temps entre une version de test stable et la vente dans des jolies petites boites noires dans tous les stores prend un temps incompressible (le temps de graver les CD, d'expédier le tout etc)



Environ 2 à 3 semaines, il me semble...


----------



## Teufteufteuf (2 Octobre 2007)

Y'aurait pas un retour d'experience sur le laps de temps entre les annonces sur le store et la date de sortie, avec Tiger ou autre précédente sortie?


----------



## So6 (2 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Environ 2 à 3 semaines, il me semble...



Donc si Leopard n'est pas annoncé lundi prochain il sortira en novembre . Mais la disparition de Tiger sur le store serait bizarre. Sinon, est-il possible que les CD soient déjà gravés et prêt à envoyer mais qu'Apple n'attende qu'une version stable pour la mettre en téléchargement directement après l'installation de l'Os? Ce qui permettrait de réduire le délai à quelques jours à peine (juste l'envoi, quoi, mais pas le "packaging"). Je sais pas du tout si c'est dans les habitudes de la maison ou pas.

Mais visiblement on s'oriente vers une annonce de Léopard dans la semaine ou au tout-début de semaine prochaine, pour une sortie dans les derniers jours du mois.

Autre chose, pourquoi ne peut-on pas pre-order sur Amazon France alors que c'est possible aux Us?


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Pas de Leopard en t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct (si ce n'est pour les Developpeurs), 
ils doivent attendre la GM pour lancer la duplication. C'est peut-&#234;tre la derni&#232;re build. 

On peut donc &#234;tre encore optimiste pour une sortie en octobre (fin octobre)


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2007)

Bon il sor ce félin!!! Je suis obligé de me défouler sur les covenants pour ne pas péter un câble!


----------



## benmoss (2 Octobre 2007)

ce serai préferable que léo sorte en octobre...sinon j'en connais plusieurs qui feront la gueule...
-les futurs switchers deja habitué a la saga vista changeront peut-etre d'avis et resteront sur mac OS turtle 
-les membres du CA auront peur pour leur portefeuille 
et last but not least
-steve jobs se taperai la honte (je vois deja les pontes de m$ mort de rire)


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2007)

Je dirais que si aucune annonce n'est faite d'ici la fin de la semaine prochaine, ça me semblera difficile de l'avoir concrètement entre les mains avant début novembre...


----------



## eex (2 Octobre 2007)

La derni&#232;re build ne me semble pas "GMisable" en l'&#233;tat.
Il faudrait que Leopard soit en finalisation cette semaine pour avoir une chance de livrer en fin du mois.
Ce qui est tout &#224; fait faisable ceci dit !


----------



## ni pour ni contre (2 Octobre 2007)

En imaginant que la derni&#232;re build publique (9a559) soit vieille de 7 jours &#224; sa sortie, il y a 10 jours.
Que 2 semaines soient n&#233;cessaires pour presser les CD et les glisser dans les toncars (d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;ts sans doute, ainsi que notice).
Qu'Apple vise le 30 octobre pour la sortie (classique).

Alors Apple aura dispos&#233; d'un peu plus de 3 semaines pour corriger tous les bugs "invendables" de 9a559 : localisation, glitchs graphiques, drivers et les &#233;l&#233;ments les plus deathproof qui jettent les applications &#224; terre (mail etc.). Et autant de d&#233;lai (un peu plus, m&#234;me) pour qu'adobe sorte une CS3 fonctionnelle.
Tout ceci suppose qu'on voit au moins 1 ou 2 GM avant le 10-12 octobre au plus tard....

Donc comme toujours : juste mais jouable.
Et encore une fois : &#233;tonnant rush pour un OS annonc&#233; &#224; l'origine pour d&#233;cembre 2006...


----------



## benmoss (2 Octobre 2007)

comme je disai il ont plutot interet a faire nuit blanches sur nuits blanches car beaucoup de monde les attend au tournant...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Tiens c'est marrant mais il &#233;tait &#224; l'origine annonc&#233; pour le premier semestre 2007. :modo: Aucune annonce pour fin 2006 n'a jamais eu lieu, des rumeurs issus de souces s&#251;res de marc de caf&#233; s&#251;rement, mais aucune annonce officielle.


----------



## eex (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant mais il &#233;tait &#224; l'origine annonc&#233; pour le premier semestre 2007. :modo: Aucune annonce pour fin 2006 n'a jamais eu lieu, des rumeurs issus de souces s&#251;res de marc de caf&#233; s&#251;rement, mais aucune annonce officielle.



Il me semble que dans une keynote, SJ parlait d'une sortie du successeur de Tiger ~ au moment de Vista, et que c'&#233;tait pr&#233;sent&#233; comme fin 2006.

C'&#233;tait dans une boutade "on a sorti x versions et on va en resortir une autre avant que MS livre vista"
Peut-&#234;tre lors de l'annonce du passage sur Intel


----------



## lamidenis (2 Octobre 2007)

Oh il pourra bien sortir le 31 octobre... le 30 l'offre étudiant se termine :hein: :rateau:


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> Oh il pourra bien sortir le 31 octobre... le 30 l'offre étudiant se termine :hein: :rateau:



sauf que si tu es malin, comme ils previendront de la sortie un peu avant, tu en profiteras pour l'acheter a ce moment, puis... le faire mettre a jour, non? :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (2 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Il me semble que dans une keynote, SJ parlait d'une sortie du successeur de Tiger ~ au moment de Vista, et que c'était présenté comme fin 2006.
> 
> C'était dans une boutade "on a sorti x versions et on va en resortir une autre avant que MS livre vista"
> Peut-être lors de l'annonce du passage sur Intel



Non non, je te confirme que la seule annonce de date officielle initiale lors de la Keynote d'août 2006 était "Spring 2007".

La date de fin 2006 n'était que pure spéculation de Mac Users impatients et optimistes (dont j'ai fait partie d'ailleurs :rose


----------



## eex (2 Octobre 2007)

Mais heuuuuuuu ! J'ai pourtant pas r&#234;v&#233; quand m&#234;me !


Heu bon en fait si c'est possible lol 
Pourtant me semblait bien &#231;a.
Je vais &#233;plucher les keynote si je le peux 
Et si j'ai le temps


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2007)

Pas la peine, je confirme ce que dit Fredintosh.


----------



## noche84 (2 Octobre 2007)

De fait, tout comme certains l'espéraient aussi pour la WWDC...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère 15 jours de retard et un OS fini... Certes c'est bien de l'avoir le plus vite... Mais il faut aussi qu'il n'y ait plus de bugs...


Et aussi, on parle de version gold ou version final candidate ou un truc du genre... Ca serait donc la dernière avant la sortie Release de l'OS ? Ca a l'air short quand même...


----------



## Merck (2 Octobre 2007)

Je seconde !

Mais c'est le genre d'Apple de tout sortir les fins des mois... L'iPhone le 29 juin chez AT&T en est un exemple... J'ai seulement hate qu'il sorte... Ensuite je commande un Mac !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2007)

Tu plussoies comme tout le monde oui.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (3 Octobre 2007)

hum hum
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_v10.5

"Mac OS X v10.5 has been the subject of multiple delays. When first discussed in June 2005, Apple CEO Steve Jobs had stated that Apple intended to release Leopard at the end of 2006".

C'&#233;tait &#224; la WWDC, avec des CD mis c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te. Le but &#233;tait de mettre la nique &#224; Vista, &#224; l'&#233;poque. Tiger venait de sortir. iPhone n'&#233;tait qu'un dessin dans un disque dur.


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

il arrive ?


----------



## xao85 (3 Octobre 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

du concret ?
la date vas bientôt être annoncée ?


----------



## dj-flyo (3 Octobre 2007)

j'ai commandé mon macbook dimanche et il ne m'on pas dit que j'aurais un délais suplémentaire ! je dois le reçevoir normallement vendredi !! peut-être qu'il y a léopard lol je peux rêver hihi​


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

le truc c'est qu'ils ont dit sa pour toute les machinnes


espoir ?


----------



## So6 (3 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> espoir ?



Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui meurent et qui ne connaîtront jamais Léopard! Quel dommage! Tu as raison de parler d'espoir, tout ça est si important!


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

Pensez &#224; garder les cartons de Leopard pour les sdf : l'hiver risque d'&#234;tre rude.


----------



## jefrey (3 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pensez à garder les cartons de Leopard pour les sdf : l'hiver risque d'être rude.


super :mouais:


----------



## liquid01 (3 Octobre 2007)

vous ne trouvez pas que cela fait un peu enorme de bloquer les expeditions de machine pendant plus d'un mois pour une expedition de l&#233;opard ? qui n'est semble t-il pas encore fini (grav&#233; ....) la news parle de"  &#233;chelonn&#233;es &#224; partir du 8 octobre."


----------



## noche84 (3 Octobre 2007)

Bah ni fini/gravé, ni fini/version finale... 

Habituellement ils ne bloquent pas les livraisons, ils laissent le tout tel quel et puis pouf : on annonce la disponibilité de Leopard AINSI QUE des bons de réduction pour les personnes ayant acheté très récemment un ordinateur afin de pouvoir passer au nouveau félin à moindres frais...


----------



## Rémi M (3 Octobre 2007)

J'espere qu'ils vont annoncer la date de sortie de LEOPARD


----------



## So6 (3 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi j'attends la date de LEOPARD. Qui d'autre attend la date de LEOPARD?


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

Tout Le Monde !!!!


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

moi j'attends l'&#233;t&#233;, no&#235;l, le retour du jedi.
j'attends beaucoup de choses mais Leopard...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (3 Octobre 2007)

Faudrait voir à ne pas trop vous excitez les aminches. 

N'oubliez pas que la Chine est actuellement en pleine fête nationale. Celle-ci débute le 1er octobre et dure une semaine.  Et tous les chinois sont en congés durant cette semaine. 
La production chez Apple a donc été stoppée pendant une semaine. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2007)

Je me demande si je ne pr&#233;f&#233;rais pas le hors-sujet pr&#233;c&#233;dent ...


----------



## So6 (3 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> moi j'attends le retour du jedi.



Ca tombe bien c'est demain.

Je sors.

Edit : Tiger n'est plus disponible chez Amazon et est bien cach&#233; chez Apple.


----------



## El_Bobo (3 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Ca tombe bien c'est demain.
> 
> Je sors.
> 
> Edit : Tiger n'est plus disponible chez Amazon et est bien caché chez Apple.


pas mal du tout...


----------



## Rémi M (3 Octobre 2007)

Oui du tout du tout


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

benmoss a dit:


> comme je disai il ont plutot interet a faire nuit blanches sur nuits blanches car beaucoup de monde les attend au tournant...





So6 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'attends la date de LEOPARD. Qui d'autre attend la date de LEOPARD?





Kukana a dit:


> Tout Le Monde !!!!



Ca me fait toujours rigoler, ce genre de remarques... 

L'&#233;crasante majorit&#233; des gens sont sur PC et se fichent compl&#232;tement de Leopard (beaucoup ne savent m&#234;me pas ce que c'est).

Seuls les 2 tondus 3 pel&#233;s qui sont sur Mac, ainsi que la poign&#233;e de gens qui veulent "switcher", s'y int&#233;ressent.

Leopard sortira dans l'indiff&#233;rence g&#233;n&#233;rale, &#224; contrario de ce qui s'est pass&#233; avec Vista.

Sauf sur les forums de sites Mac, bien s&#251;r...


----------



## El_Bobo (3 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca me fait toujours rigoler, ce genre de remarques...
> 
> L'écrasante majorité des gens sont sur PC et se fichent complètement de Leopard (beaucoup ne savent même pas ce que c'est).
> 
> ...


Pas faux, mais je préfère un os finiolé dont la sortie soit plutôt silencieuse qu'une merde sans nom qui fasse l'objet d'un enorme buzz médiatique...


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Pas faux, mais je préfère un os finiolé dont la sortie soit plutôt silencieuse qu'une merde sans nom qui fasse l'objet d'un enorme buzz médiatique...



Leopard n'a qu'a etre une merde sans nom pour qu'on en parle alors! qu'attend Apple pour le sortir maintenant!


----------



## El_Bobo (3 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Leopard n'a qu'a etre une merde sans nom pour qu'on en parle alors! qu'attend Apple pour le sortir maintenant!



Oui enfin là on retombe dans le sempiternel débat de "y sort vite" mais vite fait buggé ou "doucement mais surement".
Je vous laisse, je suis à la B.U et j'ai plus de batterie...


----------



## So6 (3 Octobre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> j'ai plus de batterie...



Ah t'as pas de Mac? ;-)


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Leopard n'a qu'a etre une merde sans nom pour qu'on en parle alors! qu'attend Apple pour le sortir maintenant!



M&#234;me pas, &#231;a ne changera rien. Ce seront toujours les m&#234;mes qui en parleront...


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Oui enfin là on retombe dans le sempiternel débat de "y sort vite" mais vite fait buggé ou "doucement mais surement".
> Je vous laisse, je suis à la B.U et j'ai plus de batterie...



B.U... Business Unit ?


----------



## wadju (3 Octobre 2007)

"PRESENTATION GENERALE de LEO le 24 OCTOBRE en FRANCE.

Donc vendredi, je ne sais ce qui va sortir comme info, mais le LEO, lui sera présenté le 24 oct. 

Voilà, je viens de l'apprendre y a pas 20 mn. par hasard."

de OKAVANGO

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=236660&st=90

quelqu'un aurait plus d'info?


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Octobre 2007)

wadju a dit:


> quelqu'un aurait plus d'info?


Non, mais ça parlait de la même date ici aussi :
Rennes : soirée Leopard


----------



## eex (3 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> hum hum
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_v10.5
> 
> "Mac OS X v10.5 has been the subject of multiple delays. When first discussed in June 2005, Apple CEO Steve Jobs had stated that Apple intended to release Leopard at the end of 2006".
> ...



Voilà, c'était exactement à ça que je pensais  

Bon, je ne suis pas si fou que ça :love:


----------



## lubisk (3 Octobre 2007)

A partir de quand exactement peut-on acheter un MBP et être sûr d'avoir Leopard à un bon prix ? J'ai la carte bleue qui chauffe....


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> A partir de quand exactement peut-on acheter un MBP et être sûr d'avoir Leopard à un bon prix ? J'ai la carte bleue qui chauffe....



Des qu'apple publie la date de sortie officielle.


----------



## dafon (3 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca me fait toujours rigoler, ce genre de remarques...
> 
> L'écrasante majorité des gens sont sur PC et se fichent complètement de Leopard (beaucoup ne savent même pas ce que c'est).
> 
> ...



moi c'est une remarque comme celle ci qui me fait bien rire ! 
vivement leopard et puis c'est tout !


----------



## dafon (3 Octobre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Pas faux, mais je préfère un os finiolé dont la sortie soit plutôt silencieuse qu'une merde sans nom qui fasse l'objet d'un enorme buzz médiatique...



tout a fait d'accord !


----------



## eyescarz (3 Octobre 2007)

wadju a dit:


> "PRESENTATION GENERALE de LEO le 24 OCTOBRE en FRANCE.
> 
> Donc vendredi, je ne sais ce qui va sortir comme info, mais le LEO, lui sera présenté le 24 oct.
> 
> ...



oui faudrait vérifier la source


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> A partir de quand exactement peut-on acheter un MBP et être sûr d'avoir Leopard à un bon prix ? J'ai la carte bleue qui chauffe....



Met-la au réfrigérateur...


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> hum hum
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_v10.5
> 
> "Mac OS X v10.5 has been the subject of multiple delays. When first discussed in June 2005, Apple CEO Steve Jobs had stated that Apple intended to release Leopard at the end of 2006".
> ...



Wikipédia n'a jamais été une source fiable.

Il suffit qu'un contributeur écrive une info, parfois basée sur une rumeur, et hop ça devient une vérité absolue...


----------



## lubisk (3 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Des qu'apple publie la date de sortie officielle.



Merci Tucpasquic !

Esperons que l'annonce officielle se fasse vendredi 10.5 (et non pas le 10.24, cela ne collerais pas du tout avec le numero de version, j'en veux pas de cette rumeur du 24 octobre :rateau. Comme ça j'aurais un beau MBP tout neuf avec Leopard dessus avant fin octobre...


----------



## lanss07 (3 Octobre 2007)

les deux ne sont pas contradictoires. Il y à l'annonce officielle et la sortie officielle.
- L'annonce (et ouverture des pré-commandes) entre le 5 et le 12 au plus tard apparemment. À partir de là, toutes les machines achetées auront une mise à jour à prix réduit (vu les délais de production c'est possible qu'ils en profitent pour mettre léopard avant de les expédier). Ceux qui ont acheté leur machine et qui pensent avoir des réduc. vont être déçus si on s'en réfère à la sortie de Tiger (je ne comprend pas d'ailleurs ceux qui ont fait le choix de commander ces derniers jours en sachant cela, enfin c'est leur affaire...).
- La sortie officielle en boite dans les magasins, ça sera entre le 19 et le 26.
En tout cas c'est ce qui me semble le plus logique.

Je pense qu'il est trop tard pour qu'ils le reportent. Ils ont des résultats financiers à tenir (surtout dans cette période) et l'attente freine les achats. S'ils avaient dans la tête de le reporter ils auraient eu tout intérêt à le dire, or sur le site d'Apple il y a toujours comme indication une sortie pour octobre.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> les deux ne sont pas contradictoires. Il y à l'annonce officielle et la sortie officielle.
> - L'annonce entre le 5 et le 12 au plus tard apparemment. À partir de là, toutes les machines achetées auront une mise à jour à prix réduit, ceux qui ont déjà achetés et qui pensent avoir des réduc. vont être déçus si on s'en réfère à la sortie de Tiger (vu les délais de production c'est possible qu'ils en profitent pour mettre léopard avant de les expédier).
> - La sortie officielle en boite dans les magasins, ça sera entre le 19 et le 26.
> En tout cas c'est ce qui me semble le plus logique.



c'est, je crois ce qu'il faut comprendre. En meme temps, aucun site de rumeur fiable (remarquer ce sens...) n'a evoqué la moindre date de sortie, ni meme d'annonce de Leopard.
Apres, y'a FBS et des personnes sur MacB (donc OV**** et Lionel) qui confirment a moitié. Je suis sur qu'Apple floute un max dessus, et en plus, ca doit pas etre la meme personne 
Lionel dit avoir des infos sur l'annonce, et OV****** et FBS sur la sortie, c'est pas un peu bizar?


----------



## lamidenis (3 Octobre 2007)

Salut,
Et le prix prévu, c'est comme Tiger ? 

129  une licence unique
199  une licence familiale (5 ordis maxi)

??


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> Salut,
> Et le prix prévu, c'est comme Tiger ?
> 
> 129  une licence unique
> ...



si on s'en tient au prix US, ca doit etre quelque chose comme ca (je sais pas si on a le prix $ du pack familial)


----------



## lanss07 (3 Octobre 2007)

étant donné le fait que ça commence un peu à s'ébruiter, organisation d'une journée spéciale.... je paris pour une annonce imminente le 5.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> étant donné le fait que ça commence un peu à s'ébruiter, organisation d'une journée spéciale.... je paris pour une annonce imminente le 5.



viiiiiiiite, les cartons d'invitations!


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

Le 5 ? :mouais:

Pour une annonce et une pr&#233;-commande, alors...

Ca nous ferait une disponibilit&#233; vers la fin du mois.


----------



## lanss07 (3 Octobre 2007)

oui (si t'avais pris le temps de me lire plus haut...)


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

OK, alors attendons le 5, c'est dans 2 jours...


----------



## eex (4 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Wikipédia n'a jamais été une source fiable.
> 
> Il suffit qu'un contributeur écrive une info, parfois basée sur une rumeur, et hop ça devient une vérité absolue...


Oui enfin voir retranscrit sur Wikipedia ce que je me souvenais avoir vu de mes propres yeux... Je me sens moins fou héhé   Du coup je reste clairement sur ma position, qui est la même que celle de Wikipedia, désolé 


Edit :

Voiaaaala
Cette insistance m'a incité à aller chercher héhé
Et du coup à trouver 
"I'm very pleased to announce that the next release of OS X is gonna be called "Leopard" [...] and we intend to release Leopard at the end of 2006 (or?) early 2007 ...".

Il parle bien de End '06 - Early '07, en le mettant en comparaison frontale avec ce qui était alors nommé Longhorn







http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/wwdc2005/m_wwdc_2005_all_ref.mov pour ceux qui ne l'avait pas vu... à partir de 18mn à peu près !


----------



## fredintosh (4 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Voiaaaala
> Cette insistance m'a incité à aller chercher héhé
> Et du coup à trouver
> "I'm very pleased to announce that the next release of OS X is gonna be called "Leopard" [...] and we intend to release Leopard at the end of 2006 (or?) early 2007 ...".
> ...



:rose: Bon, ben... respect. 

Je retire donc ce que j'ai dit. :rateau:


----------



## eex (4 Octobre 2007)

Bon, &#231;a n'a rien de tr&#232;s important au jour d'aujourd'hui 
Mais j'avais pas r&#234;v&#233; !! 

En fait, lors de la pr&#233;sentation de Leopard &#224; WWDC '06, l'annonce de Spring 2007 m'avait d&#233;j&#224; "choqu&#233;", vu que je m'attendais &#224; la fin 2006 (entre fin 2006 et d&#233;but 2007, inutile de dire que mon "coeur" avait choisi fin 2006  ).

Bon, alors, le 10.5 pour l'annonce de la sortie ?


----------



## divoli (4 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Edit :
> 
> Voiaaaala
> Cette insistance m'a incit&#233; &#224; aller chercher h&#233;h&#233;
> ...




Effectivement, tu as ind&#233;niablement raison, je m'incline. 

Il faut dire qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque, Tiger venait de sortir, et de nombreux utilisateurs &#233;taient sur 10.3 Panther, voire 10.2 Jaguar. Alors Leopard paraissait fort loin...


Pour ce qui est &#224; pr&#233;sent de Leopard, il devrait &#234;tre repouss&#233; "early 2008". 

Pas tap&#233;, je blague.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (4 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Oui enfin voir retranscrit sur Wikipedia ce que je me souvenais avoir vu de mes propres yeux... Je me sens moins fou héhé   Du coup je reste clairement sur ma position, qui est la même que celle de Wikipedia, désolé
> 
> 
> Edit :
> ...



Merci, merci, j'ai cherché sans trouver autre chose que wikipedia.
Comment t'as fait pour accéder aux anciens keynotes? On dirait qu'ils sont plus sur le site d'apple?


----------



## dj-flyo (4 Octobre 2007)

bon bah j'ai commandé mon mac book dimanche j'espére qu'il me feront une ptite réduc sinon bah tampis ! c'est pas grave si je reste sous tiger ! je vais pas mourir ​


----------



## So6 (4 Octobre 2007)

dj-flyo a dit:


> bon bah j'ai command&#233; mon mac book dimanche j'esp&#233;re qu'il me feront une ptite r&#233;duc sinon bah tampis ! c'est pas grave si je reste sous tiger ! je vais pas mourir ​



J'ai du mal &#224; comprendre, c'est si dur d'attendre quinze jours pour &#233;conomiser 130 euros? oO


----------



## Didjo (4 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> rle bien de End '06 - Early '07, en le mettant en comparaison frontale avec ce qui était alors nommé Longhorn
> http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/wwdc2005/m_wwdc_2005_all_ref.mov pour ceux qui ne l'avait pas vu... à partir de 18mn à peu près !



l'iPhone était pas prévu dans le shmilblick...


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

Disons qu'il &#233;tait pr&#233;vu mais que nous ne le savions pas ...


----------



## El_Bobo (4 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est si dur d'attendre quinze jours pour économiser 130 euros? oO


Certains ont besoin de leur ordi pour une date précise et ne peuvent donc pas attendre, après je ne sais pas si c'est dans cet exemple là c'est bien le cas...
Et puis bon à mon avi ce ne sera surment pas 130 euros pr dj-flyo, si l'on se place dans l'hypothèse d'un eventuel rabais pour cause d'achat précoce...


----------



## Bjeko (4 Octobre 2007)

ça se précise on dirait


----------



## So6 (4 Octobre 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> ça se précise on dirait





Reste à savoir demain à partir de quelle heure on peut considérer que l'annonce n'aura pas lieu ce jour là. Enfin je veux dire, si l'annonce doit avoir lieu le matin heure de San Francisco elle aura lieu dans l'après-midi chez nous...

Donc encore une longue journée d'attente, de suspense et de flood ;-)


----------



## eex (4 Octobre 2007)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Comment t'as fait pour accéder aux anciens keynotes? On dirait qu'ils sont plus sur le site d'apple?



J'ai un peu galèré... En cherchant wwdc 05 streaming, je suis tombé sur un thread sur un forum de macrumors.com, dans lequel un post mentionnait l'url du streaming.

C'est dommage qu'Apple ne propose pas (en tous cas, je n'ai pas trouvé...) d'archive des keynote (une simple page de liens quoi, vu qu'apparemment les fichiers existent toujours)


----------



## eex (4 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> l'iPhone était pas prévu dans le shmilblick...



Heu quel rapport en fait avec l'iPhone ?  :rose:


----------



## So6 (5 Octobre 2007)

Vendredi 10.5, toujours rien. &#192; moins qu'il faille attendre le matin californien...


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Vendredi 10.5, toujours rien. À moins qu'il faille attendre le matin californien...



c'est beau de rêver


----------



## So6 (5 Octobre 2007)

B&#233;h j'ai bien vu qu'on commen&#231;ait partout &#224; se fixer sur la date du 26 pour la sortie, mais estce que &#231;a emp&#234;che que des annonces et des pr&#233;-commandes aient lieu avant sur leur site?


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Béh j'ai bien vu qu'on commençait partout à se fixer sur la date du 26 pour la sortie, mais estce que ça empêche que des annonces et des pré-commandes aient lieu avant sur leur site?



ça n'empêche rien, mais ça ne ressemble pas à apple de lancer un produit de cette envergure sans une petite keynote


----------



## So6 (5 Octobre 2007)

Tain c'est vraiment une &#201;glise cette boite!


----------



## dj-flyo (5 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est si dur d'attendre quinze jours pour économiser 130 euros? oO


 
bah en faite ui parce que déja 15jrs sans ordi dans mon studio c'est très très chiant ( je me connecte a la bu là ) et puis je me dis que pour ce que ça va m'apporter tiger ou léopard c'est pareil ( je fais de la production musical )!! enfin si je me fais bien comprendre lol 
Et puis bah si j'ai une ristourne c'est encore mieu je verrais ça avec apple  
Normallement mon mac arrive chez moi aujourd'hui     mais je le verrais que demain ​


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Tain c'est vraiment une Église cette boite!



tu connais une société qui lance un produit de ce genre sans une sortie en grande pompe avec une petite présentation ?!


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Octobre 2007)

C'est ce qu'apple avait fait pour tiger


----------



## lanss07 (5 Octobre 2007)

Bon soyons clair.
Leopard sera dispo entre le 22 et le 26 &#231;a semble &#234;tre quasiment sur.
Les derni&#232;res sorties Majeures de MAC OSX ont &#233;t&#233; faites dans les m&#234;mes conditions SANS KEYNOTE!
ANNONCE et PRE-COMMANDE en d&#233;but de mois et SORTIE &#224; la fin du mois.

pour panther :
http://www.carpo.org/Panther-en-pre-commande.html
pour tiger :
http://www.clubic.com/forum/os-alternatifs/tiger-est-disponible-precommande-id184398-page1.html

L'annonce (celle qu'on est en droit d'attendre entre aujourd'hui et vendredi prochain) se fera (si Apple &#224; la m&#234;me logique avec Leopard) avec mise &#224; jour du site (fermeture du store europ&#233;en puis USA) vers 13H30 comme &#224; chaque sortie mat&#233;riel.
CF : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/115334/apple-store-ferme-pour-tiger
donc RDV &#224; 13H/14H tous les jours (sauf week end je pense) jusqu'&#224; vendredi.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Tain c'est vraiment une Église cette boite!


Oui mais avec un tronc méga-grand.


----------



## greggorynque (5 Octobre 2007)

pas faux


----------



## fredintosh (5 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui mais avec un tronc méga-grand.



Et où croquer la pomme n'est pas un péché...


----------



## Joffrey (5 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui mais avec un tronc méga-grand.


Délire


----------



## So6 (5 Octobre 2007)

Au risque de passer pour un attard&#233; mental, je n'ai pas compris la blague/allusion/private joke de supermoquette.

Voil&#224;, j'ai avou&#233;.


----------



## divoli (5 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Au risque de passer pour un attardé mental, je n'ai pas compris la blague/allusion/private joke de supermoquette.
> 
> Voilà, j'ai avoué.



En fait, quasiment personne ne comprend ses blagues (pour un peu que ce soit vraiment des blagues, des experts en SMologie se penchant actuellement sur la question). 
Mais on ne lui dit pas, pour ne pas le vexer...


----------



## So6 (5 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En fait, quasiment personne ne comprend ses blagues (pour un peu que ce soit vraiment des blagues, des experts en SMologie se penchant actuellement sur la question).
> Mais on ne lui dit pas, pour ne pas le vexer...



Jamais je ne pourrai vexer Supermoquette. Je ne le connais ni d'Ève ni d'Adam mais son avatar m'inspire la sympathie la plus absolue. Je m'y reconnais, en somme.


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En fait, quasiment personne ne comprend ses blagues (pour un peu que ce soit vraiment des blagues, des experts en SMologie se penchant actuellement sur la question).
> Mais on ne lui dit pas, pour ne pas le vexer...



que dire de plus  
si ce n'est que tu viens de dire tout haut, ce que tout le monde pense tout bas


----------



## fredintosh (5 Octobre 2007)

[_pour essayer de clore le H.S._]

C'est juste que vous ignorez ce que signifie "le tronc" dans une &#233;glise.


----------



## So6 (5 Octobre 2007)

Beh je croyais pourtant avoir une relative culture religieuse, mais l&#224; j'avoue que je s&#232;che, comme disait J&#233;sus sur la croix. Pardon.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Octobre 2007)

Google, c'est pas fait que pour les croyants... 

google.fr ------> tronc+&#233;glise :rateau:

Bon, si on reparlait de l'arriv&#233;e prochaine du Messie de L&#233;opard ?


----------



## liquid01 (5 Octobre 2007)

maitenant que tu le dis cela me reveil de lointaint souvenir sur ce qu'est un tronc 

pour le bébé léopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




une chose est sur ya rein eut comme annonce today 
enfin je m'en douté un peut....


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2007)

Content de voir que vous avez _enfin_ compris la blague de SM, ce qui vous permet effectivement d'arr&#234;ter de d&#233;river ...
Mignon, ce jeune l&#233;opard, mais ce serait bien d'en finir avec la m&#233;nagerie et de revenir &#224; nos moutons. Voil&#224;.


----------



## pbas400 (6 Octobre 2007)

sortie officielle en octobre 
*
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/*


----------



## Bjeko (6 Octobre 2007)

H&#232;h&#233;, c' est g&#233;nial le forum rumeurs, on blablate pendant 22 pages sur une date de sortie annonc&#233;e par Apple il y a 5 mois pour s' appercevoir au final que... c' est la bonne !!!

Incroyable, non ?


----------



## maverick1984 (6 Octobre 2007)

Je d&#233;barque   Mais ca veut dire quoi sortie en octobre? Ca signifie que si on commande un Mac ajh on aura L&#233;opard dessu ou qu'il faut attendre qu'il se d&#233;cident a faire l'annonce officielle pour esp&#233;r&#233; l'avoir?


----------



## misterj0099 (6 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Très bonne question Maverick


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Je débarque   Mais ca veut dire quoi sortie en octobre? Ca signifie que si on commande un Mac ajh on aura Léopard dessu ou qu'il faut attendre qu'il se décident a faire l'annonce officielle pour espéré l'avoir?



normalement, Leopard sera livré sur les machines apres qu'Apple l'ai annoncé officiellement


----------



## misterj0099 (6 Octobre 2007)

Pensez-vous qu'avec leopard les prix des macbook vont augmenter?

Et quand on commande un mac sur le site d'apple ils nous le livrent en combien de temps?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Octobre 2007)

Non les prix n'augmenteront pas,

pour ce qui est des d&#233;lais de livraison fais une recherche  (il y a un m&#234;me fil d&#233;di&#233; &#224; ce sujet  )


----------



## Toumak (7 Octobre 2007)

effectivement, c'est une très bonne nouvelle  
merci pour l'info


----------



## Rémi M (7 Octobre 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Hèhé, c' est génial le forum rumeurs, on blablate pendant 22 pages sur une date de sortie annoncée par Apple il y a 5 mois pour s' appercevoir au final que... c' est la bonne !!!
> 
> Incroyable, non ?


----------



## pi-xi (7 Octobre 2007)

ce post rien que pour que le sujet soit dans mon "Tableau de bord"

(que celui qui me jettera la première pierre en me disant que mon post ne sert à rien, relise toutes les pages d'avant   )


----------



## Joffrey (7 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> ce post rien que pour que le sujet soit dans mon "Tableau de bord"
> 
> (que celui qui me jettera la première pierre en me disant que mon post ne sert à rien, relise toutes les pages d'avant   )


lol elle est bonne celle la


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Je dirais m&#234;me plus, les posts pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s des mod&#233;rateurs ...


----------



## Toumak (7 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> ce post rien que pour que le sujet soit dans mon "Tableau de bord"
> 
> (que celui qui me jettera la premi&#232;re pierre en me disant que mon post ne sert &#224; rien, relise toutes les pages d'avant   )



tu sais que tu peux t'abonner &#224; une discussion sans pour autant y avoir particip&#233; 

via le menu outils de la discussion > s'abonner ...


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu sais que tu peux t'abonner à une discussion sans pour autant y avoir participé
> 
> via le menu outils de la discussion > s'abonner ...



Tellement plus marrant de se mettre 10 modos dodus a dos


----------



## noche84 (8 Octobre 2007)

Et moi qui venait, le coeur battant avec allégresse ( le pas ému et l'oeil humide), voir si la discussion avait avancée, si il y avait des dates, de nouvelles rumeurs intéressantes... Me voilà bien déçu... ô triste sort


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Octobre 2007)

Alors aucune nouvelle sur ce félin tant attendu?​


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Alors aucune nouvelle sur ce félin tant attendu?​


Si, si, &#231;a sort bient&#244;t.


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2007)

Voilà, parce que l'on est pas constipé non plus, hein !


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2007)

Si personne n'a post&#233; quoi que ce soit, on peut se douter que rien de nouveau n'est apparu ...


----------



## Rémi M (8 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Si, si, ça sort bientôt.


----------



## wadju (9 Octobre 2007)

Voilà on a notre date le 22 octobre à 23h l'annonce sera probablement faite.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127208/apple-resultats-le-22

après l'annonce annuel pour l'exercice 2007


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

wadju a dit:


> Voilà on a notre date le 22 octobre à 23h l'annonce sera probablement faite.
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127208/apple-resultats-le-22
> 
> après l'annonce annuel pour l'exercice 2007



pourquoi pas


----------



## Didjo (9 Octobre 2007)

Ah nan ! Pas d&#233;j&#224; !
Tiger c'&#233;tait a seule chose pas encore obsol&#232;te que j'avais d'Apple !



Ah non ! J'ai le c&#226;ble iPod, z'en on pas sortit de nouveau !


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

L'ensemble des sites Mac semble désormais indiquer le vendredi 26 octobre comme date très probable...


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> L'ensemble des sites Mac semble d&#233;sormais indiquer le vendredi 26 octobre comme date tr&#232;s probable...



&#231;a veut qu'ils sont tous abonn&#233; au topic "Sortie de Leopard ..." sur MacG&#233; alors :bebe:


----------



## lanss07 (9 Octobre 2007)

> Voil&#224; on a notre date le 22 octobre &#224; 23h l'annonce sera probablement faite.
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/vo...esultats-le-22
> 
> apr&#232;s l'annonce annuel pour l'exercice 2007



trop tard &#224; mon avis...
je continue &#224; penser que l'annonce va &#234;tre faite cette semaine.
RDV peut &#234;tre tout &#224; l'heure, vers 15H...

et puis il faut bien qu'ils vendent des machines pour que l'annonce des r&#233;sultats du 22 soit exceptionnel. Et pour &#231;a rien de tel que l'annonce de leopard (avec le lancement des tickets de reduc. pour celui-ci).


----------



## Didjo (9 Octobre 2007)

Jamais vu quelqu'un d'aussi optimiste...


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Jamais vu quelqu'un d'aussi optimiste...


C'est que tu n'as pas vu Flavie Flamant pr&#233;sentant Vista.


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> trop tard à mon avis...
> je continue à penser que l'annonce va être faite cette semaine.
> RDV peut être tout à l'heure, vers 15H...
> 
> et puis il faut bien qu'ils vendent des machines pour que l'annonce des résultats du 22 soit exceptionnel. Et pour ça rien de tel que l'annonce de leopard (avec le lancement des tickets de reduc. pour celui-ci).



Il est 15h!


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Octobre 2007)

On sevoit dans une heure ou deux?  :rateau:


----------



## lanss07 (9 Octobre 2007)

bah rendez vous demain alors...
je suis encore optimiste pour cette semaine.


----------



## lubisk (9 Octobre 2007)

Demain nous sommes le 10, rendez-vous à midi pour l'annonce officielle !
Nous serons bien le 10.5 octobre... :rateau:

Bon, je sais, je sors...


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

Bienvenus chez les fous ! :hosto:


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Encore une journée sans news de Léopard!


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Encore une journée sans news de Léopard!



tu as l'air blasé mon cher xao


----------



## pi-xi (9 Octobre 2007)

voyons les choses autrement

on n'a jamais été aussi proche de la sortie de Leopard (jamais !! et on peut même relire la phrase en regardant une pendule)


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu as l'air blasé mon cher wao



Hors sujet ON: C'est Xao!!! HS off 

J'aimerai bien enfin avoir ne serais ce qu'avoir une date!!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Hors sujet ON: C'est Xao!!! HS off
> 
> J'aimerai bien enfin avoir ne serais ce qu'avoir une date!!!!!!!!! :rateau:



Bon sang Lao, le 26, qu'on t'a dit !


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon sang Lao, le 26, qu'on t'a dit !



Oui mais ça ce n'est que suposition!  Espèce de Bivoli!


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais ça ce n'est qu'un suppositoire  Espèce de Bivoli!



Si tu le dis.


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> voyons les choses autrement
> 
> on n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; aussi proche de la sortie de Leopard (jamais !! et on peut m&#234;me relire la phrase en regardant une pendule)



c'est s&#251;r, qu'&#224; chaque instant, on est plus proche de leopard 



xao85 a dit:


> Hors sujet ON: C'est Xao!!! HS off
> 
> J'aimerai bien enfin avoir ne serais ce qu'avoir une date!!!!!!!!! :rateau:



ben quoi, j'ai bien mis Xao, non ?!  



divoli a dit:


> Bon sang Lao, le 26, qu'on t'a dit !





xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais &#231;a ce n'est que suposition!  Esp&#232;ce de Bivoli!



:mouais:


----------



## Rémi M (9 Octobre 2007)

Bon la date c'est le 15 ou le 26 parce que y a une grand &#233;cart??


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

Le 26.


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le 26.



ou pas


----------



## fabrice301 (9 Octobre 2007)

franchement les gars vous y croyez vous au 26. aujourd'hui nous sommes le 9. on a eu la release candidate il ya une semaine mais on attend avec impatience la final candidate. si elle ne vient pas avant la fin de cette semaine, je vois difficilement comment il pourrait fabriquer du léopard en 15 jours puis le distribuer à grande echelle.
au fur et à mesure que les jours passent je me dis que la promesse de steve jobs pour octobre parait compromise


----------



## Rémi M (9 Octobre 2007)

La vraie réponse on le saura quand il sortira quoi c'est sa??


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> La vraie réponse on le saura quand il sortira quoi c'est sa??



on le saura quand apple aura décidé qu'on devrait le savoir


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

La version RC est apparue le 25 septembre ou un peu avant, si je me souviens bien, puis elle a subit quelques modifications.

C'est clair que pour le 26, ça va être court, mais ça me parait plausible...


----------



## So6 (9 Octobre 2007)

Si je peux me permettre d'interf&#233;rer dans vos consid&#233;rations philosophiques, j'ai relev&#233; une phrase mague-nifique plus haut qui disait en substance "&#224; chaque seconde qui passe, &#224; chaque grain de sable qui s'&#233;coule dans le sablier de l'univers, nous sommes plus proches de la sortie de L&#233;opard".

Oui, &#224; chaque instant nous sommes plus proches aussi de notre propre mort et de celle de nos proches, de la III&#232;me Guerre mondiale et de l'apocalypse, du chaos et de l'explosion du soleil.

Le temps passe, inexorablement. Mais &#231;a, Steve, le sais-tu seulement?


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre d'interférer dans vos considérations philosophiques, j'ai relevé une phrase mague-nifique plus haut qui disait en substance "à chaque seconde qui passe, à chaque grain de sable qui s'écoule dans le sablier de l'univers, nous sommes plus proches de la sortie de Léopard".
> 
> Oui, à chaque instant nous sommes plus proches aussi de notre propre mort et de celle de nos proches, de la IIIème Guerre mondiale et de l'apocalypse, du chaos et de l'explosion du soleil.
> 
> Le temps passe, inexorablement. Mais ça, Steve, le sais-tu seulement?



et bien, quelles connotations tu arrives à trouver dans une si simple phrase


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre d'interférer dans vos considérations philosophiques, j'ai relevé une phrase mague-nifique plus haut qui disait en substance "à chaque seconde qui passe, à chaque grain de sable qui s'écoule dans le sablier de l'univers, nous sommes plus proches de la sortie de Léopard".
> 
> Oui, à chaque instant nous sommes plus proches aussi de notre propre mort et de celle de nos proches, de la IIIème Guerre mondiale et de l'apocalypse, du chaos et de l'explosion du soleil.
> 
> Le temps passe, inexorablement. Mais ça, Steve, le sais-tu seulement?



Chaque jour de plus est un jour de trop.


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Chaque jour de plus est un jour de trop.



Oui ça suffit de nous faire du mal!


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Octobre 2007)

&#192; chaque post qui passe, bompi esp&#232;re plus fort que Leopard sortira vite, tr&#232;s vite


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> À chaque post qui passe bompi espère plus fort que Leopard sortira vite, très vite



Moi je l'aime Bompi! :love:


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> À chaque post qui passe bompi espère plus fort que Leopard sortira vite, très vite



voilà une remarque pertinente


----------



## So6 (9 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> À chaque post qui passe, bompi espère plus fort que Leopard sortira vite, très vite



Alors il se trompe. Parce que quand Léopard sera sorti c'est pas un topic qui va y avoir, mais vingt-cinq sur Time Machine, 18 sur Spaces, 43 sur nos Deskotps sous Leopard, 37 sur les bugs de la lecture ZFS, 56 sur des problèmes de drivers HP et 65 pour dire que cet OS est génial.

Moi je dis, à la place des modérateurs, je serais pas pressé que Léopard arrive ;-)


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> À chaque post qui passe, bompi espère plus fort que Leopard sortira vite, très vite



Oui, vu que déjà il s'amuse avec son revolver, il me fait un peu peur, ces temps ci...


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Alors il se trompe. Parce que quand Léopard sera sorti c'est pas un topic qui va y avoir, mais vingt-cinq sur Time Machine, 18 sur Spaces, 43 sur nos Deskotps sous Leopard, 37 sur les bugs de la lecture ZFS, 56 sur des problèmes de drivers HP et 65 pour dire que cet OS est génial.
> 
> Moi je dis, à la place des modérateurs, je serais pas pressé que Léopard arrive ;-)



Mais Bompi n'est modérateur que des rumeurs! Donc dès que Léopard est sortie j'ouvre un topique " À quand 10.6?".


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mais Bompi n'est modérateur que des rumeurs! Donc dès que Léopard est sortie j'ouvre un topique " À quand 10.6?".



T'es vache ! Là, il en a pour au moins 2-3 ans...


----------



## fabrice301 (9 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mais Bompi n'est modérateur que des rumeurs! Donc dès que Léopard est sortie j'ouvre un topique " À quand 10.6?".



tu vas pas vivre vieux si t'attends a chaque fois la sortie de quelque chose


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

fabrice301 a dit:


> tu vas pas vivre vieux si t'attends a chaque fois la sortie de quelque chose



Déjà qu'il fait la sortie des écoles, le saligaud. 

OK, je sors ---->


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Déjà qu'il fait la sortie des écoles, le saligaud.
> 
> OK, je sors ---->



Heu!!!! :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Bompi est sur macG, ça va gueuler!  (qui lui dit qu'on a fait des bétises? )


----------



## greggorynque (9 Octobre 2007)

Le numero 25 sur le nombre de pages par exemple


----------



## eex (9 Octobre 2007)

Mouais, il y en a qui parlent de RC pour la 9A559, franchement, je ne la vois pas en candidate, il y a trop de petites choses qui ne font pas sérieux pour un OS commercialisé.

Je commence à douter pour le 26 :\


----------



## misterj0099 (9 Octobre 2007)

Bon &#231;a commence &#224; etre dur d'attendre ce l&#233;opard.... 

J'ai hate d'avoir mon premier mac 

juste comme &#231;a... sur le site d'apple on trouve une offre &#233;tudiant (qui me concerne )

"Achetez un Mac et un iPod &#233;ligibles avant le 30 octobre 2007 et recevez jusqu&#8217;&#224; &#8364;130 via un coupon de demande de remboursement. Offre r&#233;serv&#233;e aux clients finaux Apple Education &#233;ligibles"

Alors question pourquoi seulement jusqu'au 30 octobre.... qu'est-ce qui change dans la nuit du 30/10 au 01/11.... :mouais:

Si ils nous le pondent le 30/10 je p&#232;te un cable....


----------



## colbosc (9 Octobre 2007)

moi j'ai command&#233; ce WE avec ipodtouch sur le store education, le vendeur m'a signal&#233; de le rappeler &#224; la sortie de leo s'il n'est pas avec mon MB pour que je b&#233;n&#233;ficie de conditions particuli&#232;res


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2007)

colbosc a dit:


> moi j'ai commandé ce WE avec ipodtouch sur le store education, le vendeur m'a signalé de le rappeler à la sortie de leo s'il n'est pas avec mon MB pour que je bénéficie de conditions particulières



Interessant!


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Interessant!



effectivement, il est sympa ton vendeur  

_n'hésite pas à nous poster quelques photos de ton touch dès que tu l'as_


----------



## lanss07 (9 Octobre 2007)

donc leopard risque de se retrouver directement sur ton macbook. Quels sont les delais de livraison pr&#233;vue pour ta machine ?


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> donc leopard risque de se retrouver directement sur ton macbook. Quels sont les delais de livraison prévue pour ta machine ?



ou alors que leopard risque de sortir quelques jours après réception de sa machine
dans ce cas, ça paraît plausible que ton vendeur te donne (ou te fasse une réduc' sur) leopard


----------



## noche84 (9 Octobre 2007)

Au pire tu peux toujours acheter avec l'offre éducation, si Leo ne sort pas avant le 31, tu auras malgré tout un bon de réduction si il sort dans 15 jours après l'achat de ton ordi...

Au sinon ce qui change entre le 31/10 et le 1/11 c'est qu'on change de mois, que la rentrée est passée depuis un petit temps et qu'ils ne vont pas faire une offre durant toute l'année... Faut bien la terminer un jour ;-) Un peu comme chaque année en fait


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2007)

Je vois qu'on s'est un peu d&#233;foul&#233; ... L'attente est p&#233;nible, c'est s&#251;r, notamment pour mon co-modo et moi 
Maintenant que l'on semble revenu dans le droit chemin, essayez d'y rester, plizz.

PS : pour information : contrairement &#224; ce que croient certains, je m'occupe _aussi_ de Mac OS X donc, effectivement, je vais manger du Leopard pendant quelques temps encore !!


----------



## pi-xi (9 Octobre 2007)

bon si ça dérange personne on va demander à apple d'attendre avant de sortir Leopard : attendre que mon problème de mémoire se règle  (que ceux qui n'ont pas su pour mon malheur se reportent au forum mac de bureau)

donc encore une fois : attendez avant de sortir Léo (s'il a envie de pisser il se retiendra :rose: )


----------



## noche84 (10 Octobre 2007)

H&#233; h&#233; tout mon soutien l'ami... Parce que je crains qu'Apple ne retarde pas la sortie de Leopard pour toi... D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, toujours aucune nouvelle &#224; propos de la date de sortie donc tu auras peut-&#234;tre r&#233;gl&#233; ton probl&#232;me d'ici l&#224; ;-)


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

Le 26, qu'on vous dit !   

Certes, c'est une rumeur (et bien qu'il n'y ait pas encore eu de Gold Master, comme le signale l'article) . Mais quand elle se trouve sur de nombreux sites et d'une mani&#232;re insistante, on peut commencer par la prendre un peu plus au s&#233;rieux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2007)

Moi, j'aimerai bien une sortie le 31 octobre. Ce jour-l&#224;, c'est mon anniversaire et &#231;a ferait un super cadeau. :love: 
All&#244; Steve ?   

En tout cas, chez Epson, ils se pr&#233;parent pour octobre.


----------



## colbosc (10 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> donc leopard risque de se retrouver directement sur ton macbook. Quels sont les delais de livraison prévue pour ta machine ?



commandé vendredi 5, annoncé expédition le 16 (3 jours pour le MB configuré mais 7-10 jours pour le touch)


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le 26, qu'on vous dit !
> 
> Certes, c'est une rumeur (et bien qu'il n'y ait pas encore eu de Gold Master, comme le signale l'article) . Mais quand elle se trouve sur de nombreux sites et d'une manière insistante, on peut commencer par la prendre un peu plus au sérieux...


J'en ai marre de l'anglais!


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le 26, qu'on vous dit !



Go...

_16_​


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/32391/leopard_bientot_en_gold/  

Ca sent le fauve!!!! :rateau: :love:


----------



## pi-xi (10 Octobre 2007)

bon on y va les mecs : je suis tout nouveau donc je peux poser mes questions betes (pourtant desproges disait bien que vaut mieux se taire et risquer de passer pour un con plutôt que l'ouvrir et ne plus faire aucun doute à ce sujet)

donc voila : pourquoi continuer de développer le Tigre quand le Léopard va sortir :mouais: 


(et sinon  le truc  "Leopard : plus une évolution qu'une révolution", ils n'ont pas envie de le vendre leur OS ???)


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> donc voila : pourquoi continuer de développer le Tigre quand le Léopard va sortir :mouais:



Parce que Tiger est encore d'actualité et que Leopard n'est pas encore sorti... :sleep:


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Et puis Tiger a encore certains soucis dans la X.4.10!


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

1) Il arrenterons le d&#233;veloppement de Tiger d&#232;s que L&#233;opard sera vraiment sortit, et ils ont la gentillesse de corriger quelques bugs propres &#224; Tiger pour ceux qui y resterons, soit beaucoup beaucoup de gens pour l'instant. Mais il ne filerons plus de MAJ une fois 10.5 sortit, ne t'en fais pas, comme ils l'ont fait pour les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes versions, ou pour les Firmware d'iPod (et j'en souffre :rateau.

Sinon c'est pas Apple qui dit &#231;a, c'est les testeurs...

Edit
_Doublement grill&#233; _


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai marre de l'anglais!



Tiens, bouffe, mon petit !


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, bouffe, mon petit !



Note personelle : virer les packs de langue inutiles...


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> (et sinon  le truc  "Leopard : plus une &#233;volution qu'une r&#233;volution", ils n'ont pas envie de le vendre leur OS ???)



si tu avais bien lu l'article, tu aurais vu que ce sont les testeurs qui disent &#231;a pas apple  



Didjo a dit:


> Note personelle : virer les packs de langue inutiles...



oui, mais surtout pas l'anglais ...
surtout pas supprimer l'anglais d'osx, c'est un facteur qui va &#224; coup s&#251;r y foutre la merde


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

J'entendais juste les asiatiques 
Euh, d'ailleur...
[HS]Désolé, hein, mais j'en profite pour pas ouvrir un nouveau fil... C'est quoi le logiciel qui permet de faire ça ?[/HS]


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> J'entendais juste les asiatiques
> Euh, d'ailleur...
> [HS]Désolé, hein, mais j'en profite pour pas ouvrir un nouveau fil... C'est quoi le logiciel qui permet de faire ça ?[/HS]



Monolingual est le meilleur dans cette catégorie, et en plus il est gratuit


----------



## yret (10 Octobre 2007)

Merci de revenir au sujet "sortie de Léopard" ...


----------



## Chû_Totoro (10 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un signe mais je dois changer mon Mini (voir partie Mac de bureau  ) et il n'y a plus de Mini dans aucune Fnac. Ils en recoivent dans 2 à 5 jours donc c'est peut-être un signe ?
Mais là je viens juste pour donner espoir aux plus impatients en vrai ​


----------



## Rémi M (10 Octobre 2007)

Chû_Totoro a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est un signe mais je dois changer mon Mini (voir partie Mac de bureau  ) et il n'y a plus de Mini dans aucune Fnac. Ils en recoivent dans 2 à 5 jours donc c'est peut-être un signe ?
> Mais là je viens juste pour donner espoir aux plus impatients en vrai ​



Je te remercie parce que en sachant que sa arrive dans quelques jours c'est très dur de penser qu'on va avoir 1 MB dans pas longtemps


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> c'était du 28èm degré Toumak
> 
> 
> sinon pour que ce post ne soit pas un troll, j'apporte ma contribution au sujet pour dire qu'à 18:34 on ne sait toujours rien d'officiel et qu'on en saura + dans les jours à venir



Officiellement non, officieusement le 26.


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

Ben je suis mal barré, je n'ai pas prévu de n° complémentaire.

Mais bon, nous nous orientons vers une sortie probable de Leopard le 26...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2007)

Pas possible, le 27 c'est mon anni.


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

j'esp&#232;re que tu dis vrai ...

...

_en passant, tu nous expose une jolie collection de smileys ces jours-ci_  




supermoquette a dit:


> Pas possible, le 27 c'est mon anni.



ben justement : keynote le 26, tu l'ach&#232;tes le 27


----------



## fabrice301 (10 Octobre 2007)

allez, une journée qui passe sans annonce. franchement si ils n'annoncent pas la gm de léopard demain, il ne restera plus que deux semaines avant le 26 et là , j'y crois plus.
en fait en ce moment c'est le grand flou artistique: entre léopard qui se fait attendre (souvenez vous wwdc 2006, ca fait longtemps maintenant si on compare à tiger), et le jeu du chat et de la souris entre apple et didier lombard au sujet de l'iphone en france; ca fait beaucoup pour mes nerfs. 
bon dieu qu'est ce qu'ils foutent? Apple ne nous avait pas habitués à ça. en fait c'etait plutot la marque de fabrique de redmond pas de cupertino.


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

le flou artistique, marque de redmond et pas de cupertino ?!  
tu rigoles j'esp&#232;re  

redmond est le premier &#224; devoiler sans retenue ses projets, contrairement &#224; cupertino qui cultive l'art du secret et de l'illusion


----------



## fabrice301 (10 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> le flou artistique, marque de redmond et pas de cupertino ?!
> tu rigoles j'espère
> 
> redmond est le premier à devoiler sans retenues projets, contrairement à cupertino qui cultive l'art du secret et de l'illusion



l'art du secret c'est du pur marketing, vista repoussé 20 fois c'est de le pure réalité


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

Pas faux du tout


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

fabrice301 a dit:


> l'art du secret c'est du pur marketing, vista repoussé 20 fois c'est de le pure réalité



là-dessus on est parfaitement d'accord


----------



## fredintosh (10 Octobre 2007)

Et hop, je suis au premier rang.


----------



## arar92 (10 Octobre 2007)

Allez, moi je parie sur après-demain, vendredi 12 octobre ! :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

Allez, pour faire patienter les plus impatients, vous trouverez toutes les icônes 512x512 de leopard sur ce site


----------



## Joffrey (10 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Allez, pour faire patienter les plus impatients, vous trouverez toutes les icônes 512x512 de leopard sur ce site


 
Merci   en tout cas j'espère tout comme Divoli, que la date de sortie seral e 26 octobre. Je pense que les informations arrivent tout doucement et que ça nous laisse croire que 10.5 est de plus en plus proche. Courage pour pour tt ceux qui attendent (comme moi lol)


----------



## Joffrey (10 Octobre 2007)

Selon une information exclusive Mac4Ever en provenance d'outre-Manche, Leopard sera officiellement lancé le 26 octobre. L'annonce et les pré-commandes se feront dès le 15 octobre.






http://www.mac4ever.com/news/32407/leopard_le_26_octobre/


----------



## greggorynque (10 Octobre 2007)

Cool Enfin


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Merde &#231;a veut dire que c'est le 26!!!!  J'y crois pas! :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (10 Octobre 2007)

C'est marrant maintenant qu'on a la date tout le monde ferme sa geule


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Ben en faite... Moi je pense même pas le pré commander...  Vous comprenez si j'ai des soucis à cause de la jeunesse d'un félin. Le seul problème ça va être de ne pas aller sur les forums, peur que certains me fasse craquer!


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

moi je le commande dès que possible


----------



## pi-xi (10 Octobre 2007)

toujours mes questions de nouveau switcheur : ça sert à quoi de le commander ?

il ne sera pas dans les 2 célèbres magasins des champ's élaïzise à minuit le 25 ?


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2007)

y'a Apple sur les Champs?


----------



## Bones (10 Octobre 2007)

Honnêtement, je m'en fous un peu ( beaucoup ) de la date de sortie de Léopard...
Moi qui espérait iLife07, Léopard et des nouveaux mac pros pour Janvier 2007, j'ai été très déçu par la Pomme cette année .
Et ce n'est pas le nouveau look de l'iMac et d'iMovie qui vont arranger les choses .

Quand je pense qu'en début d'année, j'ironisai sur le forum en disant que Léopard avait été repoussé à cause de la suite iLife07, elle-même repoussée à cause d'iMovie...
Je ne pensais vraiment pas à ce moment qu'iMovie allait virer à 180° .
Il n'y a pas si longtemps j'ironisai en disant que Steve avait simplement ôter les effets spéciaux d'iMovie pour les réserver au successeur de Shake ( pompeusement appelé Phenomenon, alors qu'on sait rien de lui ) , j'espère me tromper ...

Bref, moi j'ai l'impression que Léopard est près depuis perpet ... Et qu'on fait poireauter les Applenautes pour faire du bruit, tout simplement...
Parce que les dernières nouveautés présentées par Steve n'ont rien de nouvelles : elles étaient connues depuis 1 an:rose: .


Ce message aurait plus sa place dans "réagissez" ...


----------



## lanss07 (10 Octobre 2007)

l'annonce sert surtout aux personnes qui comptent acheter une machine, pour être sur d'avoir léopard dessus ou une mise à jour quasi gratos...


----------



## culbuto (10 Octobre 2007)

bonsoir tout le  monde, en tous cas moi j'ai passe commande de mon mbpro 17" lundi, ils me l'avaient promis pour mardi ou mercredi et cet aprem ils me disent qu'il n'y en a plus nulle part et qu'on ne leur donne pas de date de livraison....ca sent la sortie de leopard en effet, mais combien de temps faudra t il attendre?????


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> toujours mes questions de nouveau switcheur : ça sert à quoi de le commander ?
> 
> il ne sera pas dans les 2 célèbres magasins des champ's élaïzise à minuit le 25 ?



on habite pas tous Paris  



Tucpasquic a dit:


> y'a Apple sur les Champs?



y'a un iclg je crois


----------



## maverick1984 (11 Octobre 2007)

J&#8217;ai une b&#234;te question mais si je commande mon mac le 15/10 avec la promo student mac +ipod (qui va du 12/09 au 15/10 en Belgique), est-ce que je b&#233;n&#233;ficierai toujours de la promo le 15/10 ou ce jour n&#8217;est pas compris. J&#8217;ai quelques doutes c&#8217;est pour cela que je me permets de vous d&#233;ranger pour si peu. Ca serai b&#234;te de rater l&#233;opard ou la promo pour quelques heures


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

si c'est "jusqu'au" je pense que ça l'inclut  
mais attendons toujours d'autres avis pour en être persuadé


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Merde ça veut dire que c'est le 26!!!!  J'y crois pas! :rateau:



Ce n'est pas faute de te l'avoir dit.


----------



## lanss07 (11 Octobre 2007)

> salut Ianss07 tu es peut etre plus habitue que moi `å ces periodes transitoires....peut on esperer etre livre le 16 si on a commandé lundi dernier?



je ne peux pas te répondre... c'est possible pas contre ce n'est pas sur que tu puisse avoir une offre sur leopard.
Si c'est un macbook pro, je pense qu'il faut attendre un peu plus, entre la dalle LED, le nouveu magsafe, ça risque de prendre au moins 2 semaines


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Octobre 2007)

Du coup le nouveau stock de mini l'auront d'intégré ou pas ?
Ils arrivent la semaine prochaine apparemment.​


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

Chû_Totoro a dit:


> Du coup le nouveau stock de mini l'auront d'intégré ou pas ?
> Ils arrivent la semaine prochaine apparemment.​



qu'est-ce qu'on en sait ?!  

pour le moment on ne sait rien du tout, et quoi qu'en dise les autres, aucune date officielle n'a été annoncée par apple


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Octobre 2007)

Crois ce que tu veux . Pourquoi Apple sortirai Leopard ce 12 octobre ?


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai, l'annonce de Mac4Ever relève de la rumeur, Apple n'ayant pour le moment rien annoncé (annonce officielle le 15 ?). Mais elle va dans le même sens que de nombreux sites, notamment anglo-saxons... 

Le 26, j'vous dit.


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

moi je croirai quand apple annoncera officiellement  
d'ici là, la 9a527 tourne assez bien, donc pas trop impatient ... quoique


----------



## lanss07 (11 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'est pas très clair encore, car apparemment la version gold n'est pas encore là.  Si c'est bien le cas, c'est difficile pour apple d'assurer à 100% que la sortie sera bien le 26. Il est bien possible que l'annonce officielle arrivera lorsque la version gold (ok pour duplication) sera déclarée.
Si mac4ever dit vrai, une annonce pour le 15 serait pas mal.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Octobre 2007)

arar92 a dit:


> Je crois toujours que c'est pour demain, vendredi 12 octobre...


Aller je vais ùe dire la même chose comme ça je peux me dire que le mini que j'ai commandé et qui est de plus en plus en retard arrivera avec Léopard ​


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2007)

A mon humble avis, il est probable que Apple ait d&#233;sormais d&#233;cid&#233; d'une date (le 26, je vais dire ). Et que Leopard soit suffisamment abouti pour qu'il passe tr&#232;s rapidement en Gold Master.
Quand bien m&#234;me il resterait quelques bugs, ils seraient mineurs et corrig&#233;s dans la premi&#232;re mise-&#224;-jour, en m&#234;me temps que ceux qui apparaitront in&#233;vitablement lors de la diffusion &#224; plus large &#233;chelle...


----------



## pek (11 Octobre 2007)

Il n'y a plus aucun mac disponible chez macway, tous demandent un delai.... Un fauve aurait-il attaqu&#233; les stocks?

Je crois qu'on touche au but


----------



## xao85 (11 Octobre 2007)

Il m'enerve avec son 26 ce Divoli!


----------



## Joffrey (11 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Jai une bête question mais si je commande mon mac le 15/10 avec la promo student mac +ipod (qui va du 12/09 au 15/10 en Belgique), est-ce que je bénéficierai toujours de la promo le 15/10 ou ce jour nest pas compris. Jai quelques doutes cest pour cela que je me permets de vous déranger pour si peu. Ca serai bête de rater léopard ou la promo pour quelques heures


 
Je me pose également la même question que toi...


----------



## super_bretzel (11 Octobre 2007)

quel est l'interet commercial pour Apple d'annoncer la sortie de Léopard officielement plus de 15 jours avant celle-ci , si ce n'est de freiner les ventes....
Leopard sortira en octobre , si Apple n'été pas sûr de ca , ils l'auraient enlever de la page web sur leopard. 
Une sortie dans la dernière semaine d'octobre semble être la plus probable (entre le 22 et le 26), si l'annonce à lieu une semaine avant , elle aura lieu la semaine prochaine. 

Donc .... soyons patient, tout felin vient à temps à qui sais t'attendre .....


----------



## pi-xi (11 Octobre 2007)

mouais...

et l'appétit vient en mangeant, tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse, bien mal acquis ne profite jamais :mouais:


----------



## fabrice301 (11 Octobre 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> quel est l'interet commercial pour Apple d'annoncer la sortie de Léopard officielement plus de 15 jours avant celle-ci , si ce n'est de freiner les ventes....
> Leopard sortira en octobre , si Apple n'été pas sûr de ca , ils l'auraient enlever de la page web sur leopard.
> Une sortie dans la dernière semaine d'octobre semble être la plus probable (entre le 22 et le 26), si l'annonce à lieu une semaine avant , elle aura lieu la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Donc .... soyons patient, tout felin vient à temps à qui sais t'attendre .....



c'est pas une histoire d'intéret...apple fait toujours comme ca mais il precise que tous les macs vendus dans le mois de sortie auront le nouveau systeme gratos


----------



## lubisk (11 Octobre 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> quel est l'interet commercial pour Apple d'annoncer la sortie de Léopard officielement plus de 15 jours avant celle-ci , si ce n'est de freiner les ventes....



A mon avis les ventes sont un peu ralenties en ce moment, pas mal de gens doivent attendre Leopard.
Donc l'annoncer un peu en avance permettrait de relancer les ventes et d'eviter que tout le monde ne commande en même temps... Et puis cela éviterait aux modérateurs de s'arracher les cheveux devant des posts de gens impatients :rateau:


----------



## Santiiii (11 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Jai une bête question mais si je commande mon mac le 15/10 avec la promo student mac +ipod (qui va du 12/09 au 15/10 en Belgique), est-ce que je bénéficierai toujours de la promo le 15/10 ou ce jour nest pas compris. Jai quelques doutes cest pour cela que je me permets de vous déranger pour si peu. Ca serai bête de rater léopard ou la promo pour quelques heures


 
J'ai passé commande ce matin de mon MB + iPod (Je suis en Belgique moi aussi) et j'ai téléphoné à Apple pour avoir quelques informations sur l'offre "étudiant" puisque je suis concerné et la dame m'a dit que mon MB serait bien envoyé 3 jours après réception de mon paiement. Je suppose donc que je vais le recevoir sous Tiger. Ca ne me pose pas de problème mais voilà si ça peut t'éclairer un peu moi je pense que les MB de la promo ne seront pas fournis avec Leopard (du moins en Belgique, la promo se termine trop tôt...)

En même temps, c'est vrai que si tu commandes le 15, le temps que tu paies, qu'ils préparent le colis et tout... Y a peut-être moyen...

Tu peux toujours leur sonner...

C'est chiant on peut rien prévoir 

J'suis allé au magasin Mac Line de Mons il y a 2 jours et il m'a promis que j'aurais un bon avec mon Mac Book si je l'achetais la semaine prochaine... Mais bon j'crois qu'il a dit ça pour me faire le plaisir d'entendre ce que je voulais entendre :mouais:


----------



## pi-xi (11 Octobre 2007)

sinon les filles j'ai reçu un bon d'achat dans ma bal au bureau de 37 euros (je crois même que c'est 37 euros et quelques :rateau: ) et quand je clique dessus j'arrive sur le apple store

ce sera valable pour l'animal tacheté vous pensez ?


----------



## Didjo (11 Octobre 2007)

Ouf, ouf, ouf... voila ! J'ai courus ! Faillis être en retard...
Mais paradoxalement, j'suis de moins en moins impatient...
Bon tampis :

_15
_Edit : Tiens ! Bienvenu Santiiii !​


----------



## fabrice301 (12 Octobre 2007)

Vous vous souvenez de ce film avec kevin bacon et jack bauer qui s'appelait en anglais "Flatliners" littérallement "tracé plat". c'est exactement ce que je ressens à prpos des annonces apple depuis quelques jours. On a rien à se mettre sous la dent; ca devient franchement chiant.
et chacun y va de sa rumeur: "moi j'ai entendu dire le 26" ou "moi le mec au telephone , il m'a dit que ce serait en Novembre" puis aprés t'as les carrément cons du genre" moi , on m'a dit que l'iphone sortirait le 26 avec une version allégé de léopard... si si c'est le fils de l'autre buse de didier Lombard qui me l'a dit"...lol; en entendant on en sait rien et on parle pour rien dire en attendant que ca passe, on se repasse en boucle la wwdc 2007 pour voir si on a pas vu au détour d'une image une fonction cahée qu'on aurait oublié.
Bref, un jour se passe et toujours rien.
bon steve, tu vas l'annoncer ton félin!


----------



## Santiiii (12 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Edit : Tiens ! Bienvenu Santiiii !


 
Merciiiii  Je ne suis pas un habitué des forums, et encore moins des Macs, alors j'ai hâte de pouvoir faire partie de la grande famille Mac et peut-être de mieux vous connaître avec toutes les questions que je vais poser pour m'aider à swicher :rateau: 

En tout cas l'ambiance qui règne sur ce forum: C'est top  

Enfin... J'suis déjà hors-sujet là mais j'ai rien dit de mal :rose: alors j'espère que je ne me ferai pas gronder pour ma première fois :afraid:


----------



## Joffrey (12 Octobre 2007)

Santiiii a dit:


> Merciiiii  Je ne suis pas un habitué des forums, et encore moins des Macs, alors j'ai hâte de pouvoir faire partie de la grande famille Mac et peut-être de mieux vous connaître avec toutes les questions que je vais poser pour m'aider à swicher :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas l'ambiance qui règne sur ce forum: C'est top
> 
> Enfin... J'suis déjà hors-sujet là mais j'ai rien dit de mal :rose: alors j'espère que je ne me ferai pas gronder pour ma première fois :afraid:


Bienvenue sur le forum de MacG...   on est voisin je viens de Braine-le-Comte lol...


----------



## msinno (12 Octobre 2007)

Moi je me demande si Apple pourrait communiquer sur les fonctions (qui sont a fortiori encore) cach&#233;es lorsqu'ils feront l'annonce. Ou si il n'y a pas d'annonce, qu'ils communiquent sur le site... 

Parce que bon mystere mystere pour le moment... Allez, un tout pti coup de pouce...


----------



## culbuto (12 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> je ne peux pas te répondre... c'est possible pas contre ce n'est pas sur que tu puisse avoir une offre sur leopard.
> Si c'est un macbook pro, je pense qu'il faut attendre un peu plus, entre la dalle LED, le nouveu magsafe, ça risque de prendre au moins 2 semaines


merci Ianss, en tous cas mon vendeur ne m'a meme pas rappelé pour me donner des nouvelles..heureusement  que vous etes là sur le forum  pour donner des news, on se sent moins seul  à attendre....meme si certaines  news sont contradictoires ou farfelues  ca donne quelque chose à se mettre sous la dent... deux semaines  tu dis..si tu as raison ca va etre un peu long..il vont changer la dalle LED et  magsafe sur les nouveaux??


----------



## Didjo (12 Octobre 2007)

Maiiis les vendeurs ne sont pas sensés savoir


----------



## lanss07 (12 Octobre 2007)

apparemment il y a eu des changements en ce qui concerne les disponibilit&#233;s. Les macbook pro sont pss&#233; &#224; 5 jours pour la version 2.2 (sans l'option dalle brillante)


----------



## pi-xi (12 Octobre 2007)

et, comme on est sur le forum rumeurs, à votre avis qui va sortir en premier : Leopard ou Cecilia ?


----------



## xao85 (12 Octobre 2007)

Je site Mac4ever: "Cependant, selon les informations de Mac4Ever, cette build présente encore des bugs. Les développeurs en signalent en ce moment même. Mais, là aussi, Apple a pris la fâcheuse habitude de sortir des versions non exemptes de bugs, ceux-ci sont corrigés rapidement après la sortie." 

Je sais que c'est dur, mais ne vous précipitez pas! :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (12 Octobre 2007)

Deux posts HS en flood, tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts... :rateau:

Allez, le p'tit nouveau du jour...
_14_​


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2007)

15 puisque c'est le 27&#8230;


----------



## Rémi M (12 Octobre 2007)

c koi la date de la rumeur 14,15,16,22,26??


----------



## Rémi M (12 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail de apple qui me confirme que le 15/10 est inclu donc lundi...



C'est vrai LEOPARD SORT LE LUNDI 15 OCTOBRE???


----------



## xao85 (12 Octobre 2007)

Ya de la news: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/32450/leopard_deja_a_la_fnac/ :rateau:


----------



## maverick1984 (12 Octobre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> C'est vrai LEOPARD SORT LE LUNDI 15 OCTOBRE???



non moi je parlais de la promotion student mac+ipod qui se finit lundi mais personnellement j'espere que Léopard sera annoncé lundi et pas mal de sites vont en ce sens!!! Donc prions...


----------



## Rémi M (12 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> non moi je parlais de la promotion student mac+ipod qui se finit lundi mais personnellement j'espere que Léopard sera annoncé lundi et pas mal de sites vont en ce sens!!! Donc prions...



A ok merci quand meme


----------



## yret (12 Octobre 2007)

Si vous pouviez apporter des rumeurs constructives au lieu de ces dizaines de messages donnant le check-up complet de chacun d'entre vous ...   

Que vous soyez impatients, je le comprends mais merci de limiter vos posts à des éléments convaincants...


----------



## pek (12 Octobre 2007)

Bon je pose une option pour le 26. Vu sur macrumors:

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...de=home/shop_mac/software/apple&nplm=MA453Z/A


Petite erreur ou petite blague sur l'apple store américain? Tiger est livré a partir du 26 Octobre..... Etrange etrange pour un OS deja la!


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

La je crois qu'on a un modo qui n'a pas lu les 4 deniers posts 

*Leopard d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la Fnac ?*

Par Grouik






Apple n'a toujours pas fait d'annonce quant &#224; la sortie de Leopard. Pourtant, il semblerait que certaines enseignes aient re&#231;u des directives d'Apple.

Pierre nous rapporte son t&#233;moignage : 

*&#171; *Je reviens de la Fnac Marseille Valentine o&#249; un iMac 24" pr&#233;sente officiellement L&#233;opard ! J'ai demand&#233; au vendeur si la version &#233;tait une b&#233;ta et il m'a r&#233;pondu qu'il venait juste de l'installer &#224; la demande d'Apple et en vue de sa commercialisation prochaine. Dans le menu pomme il y a juste marqu&#233; 10.5 (sans build). Apr&#232;s un essai en profondeur cette version semble plus aboutie que la derni&#232;re b&#233;ta.* &#187;*


----------



## lifenight (12 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> La je crois qu'on a un modo qui n'a pas lu les 4 deniers posts
> 
> *Leopard déjà à la Fnac ?*
> 
> ...



La news a été mise à jour, il s'avère que c'est une ancienne bêta


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

Dans ce cas, j'adore le commentaire du testeur disant qu'il la trouve plus aboutie que les derni&#232;res beta


----------



## Joffrey (13 Octobre 2007)

L'apple store est actuellement ferm&#233;... [Il est 5h31 du matin] peut &#234;tre que l&#233;opard se pr&#233;pare "qu'il est bon de r&#234;ver"


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2007)

Tiens, oui... 7h07 du matin, Store encore ferm&#233;...

Edit : ah ben non, le store US est ouvert. Donc, simple maintenance ? Ou bien nouveaut&#233; sp&#233;cifique &#224; la France... (iPhone, par exemple  )


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2007)

Vous ne dormez plus depuis combien de temps dans ce fil ?

Faut respirer, manger, vivre !


----------



## oohTONY (13 Octobre 2007)

*Bourde de l'Apple Store, Leopard le 26 Octobre*:rose:


----------



## Santiiii (13 Octobre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> *Bourde de l'Apple Store, Leopard le 26 Octobre*:rose:


 
Tu dis ça à cause du store américain ou bien t'as vu ça qque part sur notre store? Parce que depuis trèèèès tôt ce matin il est innaccessible :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> *Bourde de l'Apple Store, Leopard le 26 Octobre*:rose:




Merde Divoli avait raison! :rateau:


----------



## Santiiii (13 Octobre 2007)

Apple Store Belgique à nouveau fonctionnel...

Rien de nouveau dans les pages que je visite habituellement (celles du MacBook)... La disponibilité et les logiciels fournis sont toujours les mêmes...


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Merde Divoli avait raison! :rateau:



il va encore faire le malin :casse:


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon, la sortie est le 26, on aura surement une annonce lundi.
Faites chauffez vos protefeuilles.


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

plus que 2 petites semaines :love:


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Bon, la sortie est le 26, on aura surement une annonce lundi.
> Faites chauffez vos protefeuilles.



Encore! :rateau:


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

dès lors où l'on connaitra la date de sortie de Leo ce sera irrémédiablement la mort de ce topic

staffreux quand on y pense :hein:


----------



## greggorynque (13 Octobre 2007)

ahhhhh noooooooooonnnnnn   :modo:    :affraid: :sick: 


Sur quel topic est ce qu'on va bien pouvoir se defouler ???


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais après faut se concentrer sr le topic des nouveaux macbook ^^


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

bon sinon pour le nouveau (et ultra heureux) switcheur que je suis depuis début septembre, on  fera comment pour l'installer le Leopard ?

on met le DVD dans le lecteur et il se substitue proprement à l'ancien OS ?

sinon je pense que Tiger est installé en 453 langues sur mon mac et j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait faire un peu de place en enlevant les langues qui ne nous intéressent pas en faisant une petite manip (mais je sais plus laquelle  ). A votre avis le plus simple c'est d'attendre la sortie de Leopard et de lui dire lors de l'install' "eh coco tu ne me mets pas le mandarin cette fois" ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Octobre 2007)

Tu as tout compris


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Octobre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Donc la sortie de LEOPARD serait pour le 26??


Oui, théoriquement, la réponse est dites un peu plus haut.




			
				pi-xi a dit:
			
		

> sinon je pense que Tiger est installé en 453 langues sur mon mac et j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait faire un peu de place en enlevant les langues qui ne nous intéressent pas en faisant une petite manip (mais je sais plus laquelle  ). A votre avis le plus simple c'est d'attendre la sortie de Leopard et de lui dire lors de l'install' "eh coco tu ne me mets pas le mandarin cette fois" ?



Je crois qu'il t'installera tous, et ensuite tu aura qu'a supprimé ce qui te convient pas.
J'avais un logiciel super pratique qui supprimer toutes les langues dont tu n'avais pas besoin sur tous tes logiciels. malheureusement je n'ai plus le nom .


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

MONOLINGUAL !

_tiens, qu'il est original ce nom_


----------



## Didjo (13 Octobre 2007)

Wo, wo, wo ! On se calme ! Va prendre un bol d'air frais et reviens, 'faut sortir !
Lis les message d'avant tu as la r&#233;ponse !

Pour les langues, quand tu installe un OS, tu as le choix dans _Personnaliser_, il me semble que c'&#233;tait le cas pour Tiger.

Bon alors, pour le 26,
_13
_... Ouuuhhh !





_*Notez cette nouvelle image d'accueil sur le site d'Apple :
http://www.apple.com/
*_
Je traduis :
_&#171; L'IA a mis c&#339;ur et &#226;me, et beaucoup de sa vie pendant les plusieurs ann&#233;es pass&#233;es, &#224; nous alerter et nous instruire sur la crise du climat. Nous &#233;clatons avec fiert&#233; pour l'IA et cette identification historique de ses contributions globales. &#187;_​


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tous les logiciels que tu installe par drag&drop oui (qui est le cas g&#233;n&#233;ral des applis os x)
> tous les logiciels que tu installe avec un installeur (comme toshop par ex) non, car g&#233;n&#233;ralement, ils installent des fichiers un peu partout
> 
> mais dans tous les cas, il est g&#233;n&#233;ralement pr&#233;f&#233;rable de sauver les docs et applis qu'on veut garder, et repartir de z&#233;ro
> leopard &#233;tant tout jeune, pas s&#251;r que la r&#233;trocompatibilit&#233; avec tiger soit parfaite



Comment on fait pour implanter Ilife apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; l&#233;opard depuis les cd d'installation?


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

ahhh ça commence à devenir intéressant...  


donc le conseil c'est sauvegarder tout (backup disque dur externe ? va falloir que je trouve comment faire)

et installer le chaton du 26 en option "efface tout"

puis réinstaller le backup ?

fiouuuu


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour implanter Ilife apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; l&#233;opard depuis les cd d'installation?



une fois leopard install&#233;, tu mets  ton dvd d'install
et tu verras un fichier du type optional install
l&#224; tu pourras installer tout ce que tu peux installer lors de l'install
qui comprend donc ilife, demo office, drivers imprimantes, langues, .... 



pi-xi a dit:


> ahhh &#231;a commence &#224; devenir int&#233;ressant...
> 
> 
> donc le conseil c'est sauvegarder tout (backup disque dur externe ? va falloir que je trouve comment faire)
> ...



c'est juste un conseil, apr&#232;s tu en fais ce que tu veux 
tu peux tr&#232;s bien installer leopard en gardant tout tes fichiers, mais c'est pas tr&#232;s propre


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ilfe est DANS les dvd d'instalation



Lesquels ceux de Léopard ou ceux qu'on a avec l'ordi? Parceque je me demande comment on fait, vu que normalemnt quand on réinstalle à partir des cd d'installations on fait l'instalation du système et celle de Ilife!


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Lesquels ceux de L&#233;opard ou ceux qu'on a avec l'ordi? Parceque je me demande comment on fait, vu que normalemnt quand on r&#233;installe &#224; partir des cd d'installations on fait l'instalation du syst&#232;me et celle de Ilife!



Ceux fournis avec l'ordi, qui contiennent les applications  (en plus et s&#233;par&#233;ment de l'OS).

Pour &#233;viter tout malentendu fr&#233;quent sur les forums, iLife ne sera pas livr&#233; avec Leopard (en boite). Soit iLife est livr&#233; avec un Mac neuf et pr&#233;sent sur les DVD d'installation, soit il faut l'acheter...


----------



## pi-xi (13 Octobre 2007)

j'ai créé ça :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4436320#post4436320

peut-etre que ça servira


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est un incroyable loser le webmaster d'apple, non seulement il affiche la date par erreur et en plus il se trompe de date vu que c'est le 27.


----------



## Toumak (13 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est un incroyable loser le webmaster d'apple, non seulement il affiche la date par erreur et en plus il se trompe de date vu que c'est le 27.



comment qu'tu sais que c'est le 27 :hein:


----------



## Didjo (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon, pour l'install de Leopard, on verra ce que préconise Apple. Normalement, il est possible de l'installer sans tout reprendre et sans effacer le disque, ce qui créera un dossier _Previous System_, où sera Tiger. Mais de tout virer est effectivement plus propre, ormis que ça change pas grand chose (ou à la longue...).

Maintenant, on va pas ouvrir un topic pour expliquer l'install d'un truc qu'est pas encore sortit - juste pour calmer l'exaltation bouillonante qui se créée sur les forum  'Faut souffler on va plus s'en sortir sinon...

Maintenant pour cette date du 26 ou du 27, moi, chaque fois que je vois des dires, c'est pour le 26... Maintenant ceux qui veulent penser que c'est le 26 pensent pour le 26, ceux pour le 27, le 27 . Et voila  on verra...

Au fait, c'est marrant que cette page n'etonne personne !


----------



## Zyrol (13 Octobre 2007)

Pour les precedentes version, Apple permettait aux acheteurs recent de machine de passer sous le dernier OS pour 0 &#8364; ou bien un petit peu en fonction de la date d'achat.

C'etait quoi ces fameux d&#233;lais ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour les precedentes version, Apple permettait aux acheteurs recent de machine de passer sous le dernier OS pour 0  ou bien un petit peu en fonction de la date d'achat.
> 
> C'etait quoi ces fameux délais ?



Oui ça m'interesserait bien de savoir aussi!


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour les precedentes version, Apple permettait aux acheteurs recent de machine de passer sous le dernier OS pour 0  ou bien un petit peu en fonction de la date d'achat.
> 
> C'etait quoi ces fameux délais ?



Ce sont des délais très courts (de l'ordre d'une dizaine de jours, il me semble), donnés par Apple au moment de la commercialisation du nouvel OS. 

Donc cela reste très aléatoire d'acheter une machine en pensant bénéficier de cette réduction...


----------



## zepatente (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce sont des délais très courts (de l'ordre d'une dizaine de jours, il me semble), donnés par Apple au moment de la commercialisation du nouvel OS.
> 
> Donc cela reste très aléatoire d'acheter une machine en pensant bénéficier de cette réduction...



si je me rappelle c'est 14 jours exactement

si puis c'est pas un logiciel à 1000 dollard quand même


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2007)

Eu j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un MBP d'occaz, le type venait de recevoir le dernier modèle de MBP et il avait Léopard dans la boîte !


----------



## zepatente (13 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Eu j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un MBP d'occaz, le type venait de recevoir le dernier modèle de MBP et il avait Léopard dans la boîte !



Déja???????


----------



## blafoot (13 Octobre 2007)

:mouais: 
sceptique ...

Le type était pas plutot membre de l'ADC et c'etait pas simplement une build beta ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> :mouais:
> sceptique ...
> 
> Le type &#233;tait pas plutot membre de l'ADC et c'etait pas simplement une build beta ?



Bah non ! Un prof ! Bon c'est pas moi qui suis all&#233;, j'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233; de visu, et c'est un pote qui n'y conna&#238;t pas grand chose qui a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; le mac, mais d'apr&#232;s le vendeur qui venait de recevoir son MBP, il avait L&#233;opard et il n'avait pas pu l'installer (l&#233;gal ou pas c'est pas le sujet) sur le MBP coreduo qu'il vendait, le DVD ne fonctionnerait que sur la machine d'origine, apple aurait-elle renforc&#233;e cette protection ? En effet jusqu'&#224; maintenant un DVD fourni par exemple avec un emac G4 1,25 ghz fonctionnait &#233;galement sur un 700 mhz :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

Bah c'est juste que ton mbp est trop lent pour l&#233;opard


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Hum... L'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'ours le léopard ?...



Ouai pas trop quand même, c'est un ami quoi, je lui ai dégoté l'affaire, il est allé cherché le mbp tout à l'heure et le vendeur lui a dit ça, donc c'est pas non plus la soeur de la cousine d'une copine à ma mère :rateau:


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

Je sugg&#232;re que l'on ne profite pas l&#226;chement de mon absence pour &#233;crire n'importe quoi.


----------



## Zyrol (13 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce sont des délais très courts (de l'ordre d'une dizaine de jours, il me semble), donnés par Apple au moment de la commercialisation du nouvel OS.
> 
> Donc cela reste très aléatoire d'acheter une machine en pensant bénéficier de cette réduction...



En fait j'ai déjà la machine ! j'ai acheté un imac alu il y a pas longtemps (mon imac g4 a claqué), donc je me demandais au cas ou...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ilfe est DANS les dvd d'instalation


NON il est dans le CDs livrés avec les machines, mais pas dans les CDs de MacOS X livrés dans les boîtes.


----------



## yret (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je suggère que l'on ne profite pas lâchement de mon absence pour écrire n'importe quoi.



ni de la mienne d'ailleurs ! Nous sommes ici dans le forum "rumeurs" consacré à la sortie de léopard ... pas sur un tchat n'ayant ni queue ni tête ! Merci de bien vouloir se calmer un peu


----------



## Joffrey (13 Octobre 2007)

Pour la sortie de léopard, je pense maintenant que nous pouvons dire avec quasi certitude que la date de sortie seral e 26 octobre et qu'il pourrait y avoir une annonce le 15 ou le 16 octobre... donc c'est affaire à suivre !!! On va pouvoir créer bientot un nouveau topic sur nos réactions et découvertes du nouvel OS...


----------



## zepatente (14 Octobre 2007)

Moi je me suis fait à l'idée que c'est pour le 26 et je crois que c'est une date qu'on a entendu y a déja longtemps si je me rapelle bien

au fait étant novice sur mac , est ce que tiger & co était sans trop de bugs au lancement??


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

concernant la date 
je rappelle que Apple est très américain ( très californien aussi)
Alors quand on parle de 26 octobre c'est 26 octobre ...aux USA
ce qui en Europe sera le 27

( un truc curieux, il y a peu, Apple a encore laché une autre beta leopard ...à quelques jours du lancement de finalisée? hmmmm, curieuse facon de lancer une version finalisée )


----------



## Toumak (14 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( un truc curieux, il y a peu, Apple a encore laché une autre beta leopard ...à quelques jours du lancement de finalisée? hmmmm, curieuse facon de lancer une version finalisée )



serait-ce la beta dont tout le monde parle ces temps-ci et qui est vraissemblablement la GM ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

je ne sais plus , j'ai vu ca rapido via un flux rss il y a peu


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

*Bon je crois qu'on peut d&#233;sormais &#234;tre certains que la sortie se fera le 26 octobre au soir et que l'annonce aura lieu demain lundi, voire mardi.*

--
Explications :
- rumeurs plus qu'insistantes pour le 26
- erreur du store US indiquant "estimated shipping date" pour Tiger "October 26th"
- la "Une" du site Apple US est d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; Al Gore, j'ai du mal &#224; croire qu'Al Gore fasse la Une pendant une semaine, et je ne pense pas qu'ils pr&#233;voient de revenir &#224; la Une pr&#233;c&#233;dente (iPods), &#224; mon avis Al Gore offre une jolie transition entre les iPods et Leopard.
- la date de sortie sur le site reste indiqu&#233;e comme &#233;tant "in october", or si ce d&#233;lai ne pouvait pas &#234;tre tenu, on le saurait d&#233;j&#224;. Le 26 c'est d&#233;j&#224; la fin du mois (week end apr&#232;s), je ne pense pasqu'ils le vendraient en d&#233;but de semaine, la fin de semaine, c'est tr&#232;s am&#233;ricain.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> *Bon je crois qu'on peut désormais être certains que la sortie se fera le 26 octobre au soir et que l'annonce aura lieu demain lundi, voire mardi.*
> 
> --
> Explications :
> ...


Et pour la sortie de la première mise à jour 10.5.1, il y a des rumeurs aussi ?


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

Je suis tent&#233; de dire que je m'en fous, la seule nouveaut&#233; vraiment attendue pour moi c'est le contr&#244;le parental, et je pense qu'il fonctionnera d&#232;s la sortie de l'engin.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois qu'Apple rend hommage &#224; une personnalit&#233; en Une de son site.


----------



## eex (14 Octobre 2007)

D'ailleurs, quand j'ai vu le truc pour Al Gore, je me suis dit "heu mais heu, il a mouru ? " :rateau:


----------



## acidjack (14 Octobre 2007)

Pour Leopard, j'aimerai savoir si les pourcentages que l'on reçoit quand on est étudiants sont applicables pour Léopard?

Merci

Ju


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> Pour Leopard, j'aimerai savoir si les pourcentages que l'on reçoit quand on est étudiants sont applicables pour Léopard?
> 
> Merci
> 
> Ju



Oui en tant qu'étudiant on paye un peu plus de 80 euros Léopard! :love:


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> concernant la date
> je rappelle que Apple est tr&#232;s am&#233;ricain ( tr&#232;s californien aussi)
> Alors quand on parle de 26 octobre c'est 26 octobre ...aux USA
> ce qui en Europe sera le 27



:mouais:

Je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'Apple ait diff&#233;r&#233; la date de sortie d'une version de l'OS en fonction du continent. La date de sortie est unique et mondiale.

Maintenant, avec le d&#233;calage horaire, le 26 octobre ne commence pas tout &#224; fait "au m&#234;me moment" partout, si on veut chipoter. 

Mais cela ne change rien. Si c'est le 26 octobre, ce sera la date valable dans chaque pays.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'Apple ait différé la date de sortie d'une version de l'OS en fonction du continent. La date de sortie est unique et mondiale.
> 
> ...


Mais je n'ai jamais dit le contraire

Les "rumeurs " tablent sur 26 Octobre 18h00 heure californienne
soit pour la France  le 27 à 3 heures du mat


----------



## chupastar (14 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que ce sera le 26 octobre pour la France aussi, et pour tous les autres pays quelque soit le d&#233;calage horaire, il y en aura effectivement qui seront servi avant les autres.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2007)

Mais je me tue &#224; vous dire que c'est le 27 !!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

c'est hyper grave comme doute
A se ronger les ongles jusqu'au sang  

Et de toute facon comme il y a gros &#224; parier que dans les jours qui suivent sorteront d&#233;j&#224; des mises &#224; jours
L'atente de 10.5.2 ou plus n'est pas forc&#233;ment une mauvaise strat&#233;gie non plus


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2007)

Pour perdre la chance d'ouvrir LE thread "pb avec la mise &#224; jour 10.5.1" ??? plut&#244;t crever !


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Les "rumeurs " tablent sur 26 Octobre 18h00 heure californienne



:mouais:

Je n'ai vu cela nulle part. 

Apple fixe une date de sortie, mais pas une heure aussi pr&#233;cise (et encore moins &#224; 18h00). Sinon ce serait une vraie pagaille impossible &#224; respecter (et surtout &#224; faire respecter) &#224; l'&#233;chelle mondiale.

D&#233;j&#224; qu'&#224; chaque fois, certains revendeurs se trompent et se mettent &#224; le vendre 1 ou 2 jours avant. Alors quant &#224; imposer une heure pr&#233;cise...

Si c'est le 26 octobre, ce sera le 26 octobre date locale de chaque pays. Pas besoin de se prendre le chou...


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un probl&#232;me avec la MAJ 10.5.2, &#231;a efface toutes mes donn&#233;es, c'est plus compatible avec les logiciels Adobe, l'&#233;cran se fige toutes les heures obligeant le red&#233;marrage et le mot de passe de mon compte administrateur m'est d&#233;sormais inconnu, c'est normal?


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec la MAJ 10.5.2, ça efface toutes mes données, c'est plus compatible avec les logiciels Adobe, l'écran se fige toutes les heures obligeant le redémarrage et le mot de passe de mon compte administrateur m'est désormais inconnu, c'est normal?


Et bien, tu télécharges la version combo de la 10.5.2 (en version PPC ou Intel selon ton Mac) et tu la réappliques. N'oublie pas de réparer les autorisations avant et après  

Et puis vire la plist, bordel !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je n'ai vu cela nulle part.
> .


et hop
par exemple là
http://gwhiz.wordpress.com/2007/10/04/leopards-launching-october-23/


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et hop
> par exemple l&#224;
> http://gwhiz.wordpress.com/2007/10/04/leopards-launching-october-23/



:mouais:

 Au d&#233;part ils avaient pr&#233;vu le 23, puis le 26 &#224; 18h00, et ils s'amusent &#224; modifier sans arr&#234;t leur rumeur. On dirait un brouillon, presque est tout barr&#233;...


Bref:


----------



## chupastar (14 Octobre 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on il n'y a rien d'officiel pour le moment, on parle un peu dans le vent concernant une heure de sortie ou pas... On en saura plus dans les prochains jours!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> On en saura plus dans les prochains jours!


exactement
Mais tu sais bien le web adore blablatter sans fin
Les gens ne se parlent plus trop dans les bistros mais alors sur le web , ca papote ca colporte et ca  cause , cause , cause


----------



## chupastar (14 Octobre 2007)

Je sais je sais...  :rateau:


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Et bien, tu télécharges la version combo de la 10.5.2 (en version PPC ou Intel selon ton Mac) et tu la réappliques. N'oublie pas de réparer les autorisations avant et après
> 
> Et puis vire la plist, bordel !




Ca marche pas, tant pis je repasse en 10.5.1 même si elle était incompatible avec internet, il paraît que le traitement de texte fonctionnait dessus. Pour internet j'attendrai la 10.5.3...


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> ....pour moi c'est le contrôle parental, et je pense qu'il fonctionnera dès la sortie de l'engin.



C'est clair, il vaut mieux.


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est clair, il vaut mieux.



Tu vas rire mais... c'est pour me l'appliquer &#224; moi. Hop, je file le mot de passe &#224; ma copine et je file r&#233;viser mon concours au lieu de trainer avec des... avec des gens comme vous.

Edit : hey je t'ai mis un point disco positif et il me dit "votre coup de boule a &#233;t&#233; enregistr". Skoisbordel?


----------



## zepatente (14 Octobre 2007)

JE le sait mais chui en amérique du nord  




pascalformac a dit:


> concernant la date
> je rappelle que Apple est très américain ( très californien aussi)
> Alors quand on parle de 26 octobre c'est 26 octobre ...aux USA
> ce qui en Europe sera le 27
> ...


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

Je penche plus aussi pour une sortie mondiale, bref partout partout, à l'ouverture de notre magasin favoris apple le 26 octo, nous aurons nos ptits léoooo

Tient avons nous une idée pour une date d'annonce officiele ?


----------



## greggorynque (14 Octobre 2007)

26 octobre certes, mais de quelle ann&#233;e ???


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2007)

Toutes mes confuses concernant mon post précédent, mon pote m'a raconté n'importe quoi, vu que c'est un newbie du mac, il a tout simplement rien compris à ce que lui a dit le vendeur, donc pas de Leopard livré avec la machine, ça semblait énorme mais bon :rateau:


----------



## manustyle (14 Octobre 2007)

En admettant qu'il sorte le 26, combien de jours avant je peux commander un MBP, voulant le recevoir équipé Leopard   ?


----------



## Didjo (14 Octobre 2007)

_12
_On s'approche des 10 !​


----------



## greggorynque (14 Octobre 2007)

didjo tu craques attention


----------



## maverick1984 (14 Octobre 2007)

Les ventes de L&#233;opard ont commenc&#233;!!!! 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=235473&st=330

Alors l'annonce officielle ne peut pas tarder!! demain matin au r&#233;veil je commande mon mac :bebe:


----------



## maverick1984 (14 Octobre 2007)

Les ventes de Léopard ont commencé!!!! 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=235473&st=330

Alors l'annonce officielle ne peut pas tarder!! demain matin je commande mon mac :bebe:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Octobre 2007)

Lancement annonc&#233; pour le 20/10 en Australie:
http://frequency.com.au/sales/apple_products/leopard/party.php


----------



## chupastar (14 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Les ventes de Léopard ont commencé!!!!
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=235473&st=330
> 
> Alors l'annonce officielle ne peut pas tarder!! demain matin je commande mon mac :bebe:



Ça sent bon tout ça!


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

Youpidouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pi-xi (14 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Les ventes de Léopard ont commencé!!!!
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=235473&st=330
> 
> Alors l'annonce officielle ne peut pas tarder!! demain matin je commande mon mac :bebe:



rôôôô pinaise !!!

:love: 

c'est quoi ce truc de Marseille ? c'est valable dans toutes les Rnac ?

(j'ai bien envie d'aller faire un tour à la Rnac des champs qui est ouverte tous les dimanches :rateau: )


----------



## pi-xi (14 Octobre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Ça sent bon tout ça!



le mec qui attend qu'une chose : que maverick1984 commande son mac


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Les ventes de L&#233;opard ont commenc&#233;!!!!
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=235473&st=330
> 
> Alors l'annonce officielle ne peut pas tarder!! demain matin je commande mon mac :bebe:



Ca frise le n'importe quoi. Que Leopard (build non finalis&#233;e) soit en d&#233;mo dans certaines Fnac, ce n'est pas un scoop.

Si Leopard est en vente dans certaines Fnac, que l'on me montre les boites disponibles en rayon.  Puisqu'il y a des excit&#233;s de la video...

Ou alors il ne s'agit que de pr&#233;-commande...


----------



## noche84 (14 Octobre 2007)

Boh... Acheter un produit 50 plus cher que son prix ( c'est très Fnac comme principe d'un autre côté), sans être sur qu'il s'agit du produit fini et supporté par la firme ( dont peut-être pas de mise à jour possible à l'avenir )... Et j'oubliais : moins de 15 jours avant la sortie de l'officiel... Faut être hardi...

Au sinon, pour définitivement expliquer le sujet Al Gore parce que manifestement la dernière news de vendredi n'a pas été comprises par tout le monde : Il a gagné le prix Nobel... ET il fait partie ( depuis un certain temps ) du conseil d'administration d'Apple... Voici donc la/les raisons de sa présence sur la première page du site Apple... Rien à voir avec notre sujet Leopard donc


----------



## Didjo (14 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> ET il fait partie ( depuis un certain temps ) du conseil d'administration d'Apple... Voici donc la/les raisons de sa pr&#233;sence sur la premi&#232;re page du site Apple...


 
Mais en attente d'une nouvelle page d'accueil, se serai bidon de repasser aux iPods...




On dirai les minutes qui pr&#233;c&#233;daient l'annonce de l'iPhone par Jobs... Poum poum... Poum poum... Poum poum...


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Au sinon, pour définitivement expliquer le sujet Al Gore parce que manifestement la dernière news de vendredi n'a pas été comprises par tout le monde : Il a gagné le prix Nobel... ET il fait partie ( depuis un certain temps ) du conseil d'administration d'Apple... Voici donc la/les raisons de sa présence sur la première page du site Apple... Rien à voir avec notre sujet Leopard donc



Sans blagues? Je pense que tout le monde avait compris, si je disais que Al Gore était un argument pour que l'annonce officielle de Leopard soit proche, c'est parce que je ne pense pas qu'un prix Nobel reste une semaine entière à l'affiche du site d'Apple, et je ne pense pas non plus qu'Apple remette son ancienne "Une" (iPods), donc Al Gore, tout prix Nobel qu'il est, n'est à mon avis qu'une transition de 3-4 jours entre la page "iPods" et la page "Leopard".

Voilà c'était tout.


----------



## ben13012 (14 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous.

Une question mais je ne suis pas sur que la réponse soit connue.

La mise à jour de Tiger vers Leopard (avec donc conservation des données) permettra-t-elle aussi la conservation de la partition Windows fonctionnant avec bootcamp ou l'install de Leo va vider le disque dur ???

Merci.


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

ben13012 a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Une question mais je ne suis pas sur que la réponse soit connue.
> 
> ...



A priori non, une telle mise à jour ne devrait pas remettre en cause la partition Windows.

Apple a par ailleurs annoncé une fonction plus pratique de bootcamp pour accéder à la partition Windows...


----------



## bobnix (14 Octobre 2007)

Moi je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser de tout ce bazar autour de Leopard... j'ai command&#233; un iMac le 10/10 et Apple me dit qu'il le livreront entre le 2 et le 8 novembre (avec l'iPod touch)...sur un autre forum, ils me disent que je disposerai sans doute de Leopard directement (ce qui serait une sacr&#233;e surprise) masi moi, je suis d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; de devoir attendre si longtemps et si en plus, il n'y a pas Leopard, je vois pas pourquoi Apple ne respecte pas ses d&#233;lais de livraison....je flippe l&#224;....parce qu' un mois c'est vachement long...


----------



## Toumak (14 Octobre 2007)

ben13012 a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Une question mais je ne suis pas sur que la réponse soit connue.
> 
> ...



no soucis


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Octobre 2007)

Je ne me souviens pas combien de temps Jimmy Carter est rest&#233; en Une d'apple pour son prix nobel, mais il me semble ben que Rosa Parks est rest&#233;e une bonne semaine, et m&#234;me plus que &#231;a pour le tsunami.


----------



## Toumak (14 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je ne me souviens pas combien de temps Jimmy Carter est rest&#233; en Une d'apple pour son prix nobel, mais il me semble ben que Rosa Parks est rest&#233;e une bonne semaine, et m&#234;me plus que &#231;a pour le tsunami.



&#233;videmment, il dit n'importe quoi notre ami So6  quoique ...


----------



## noche84 (14 Octobre 2007)

lol... Je voulais donc mettre en évidence le fait que l'attente vous rend... Je ne vais pas dire parano mais bon... Le moindre détail fait directement penser à Leopard...

Si Al Gore doit rester 2 semaines peu importe, où est le problème de remettre des iPod, ou même un résumé de la gamme... Comme d'hab en fait...

( Au sinon mon message de tout à l'heure faisait aussi référence à celui qui traduisait Al ( d'Al Gore ) par Intelligence Artificielle  )


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

Il y a certainement aussi une arrière pensée politique dans les relations entre Apple et cet homme (au delà du fait qu'il soit membre du C.A.).

Mais de toute façon, tout cela n'a rien à voir avec la sortie de Léopard...


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a certainement aussi une arrière pensée politique dans les relations entre Apple et cet homme (au delà du fait qu'il soit membre du C.A.).
> 
> Mais de toute façon, tout cela n'a rien à voir avec la sortie de Léopard...


Je le pense aussi, le coté sombre de la politique lol


----------



## greggorynque (14 Octobre 2007)

De toute facon, vu la petite c&#244;te de Bush aux etats unis, mieux vaux estre CONTRE lui qu'avec lui


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

Il faut voir qu'aux Etats-Unis, les milieux &#233;conomiques en g&#233;n&#233;ral et les grandes entreprises en particulier sont fortement li&#233;s aux 2 partis politiques.

Autant MS a soutenu Bush, autant Apple a soutenu Al Gore. Je ne crois pas dire de b&#234;tises.



Bon, on est totalement hors-sujet, l&#224;...


----------



## greggorynque (14 Octobre 2007)

voui car&#233;ment


----------



## So6 (15 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> lol... Je voulais donc mettre en évidence le fait que l'attente vous rend... Je ne vais pas dire parano mais bon... Le moindre détail fait directement penser à Leopard...
> 
> Si Al Gore doit rester 2 semaines peu importe, où est le problème de remettre des iPod, ou même un résumé de la gamme... Comme d'hab en fait...
> 
> ( Au sinon mon message de tout à l'heure faisait aussi référence à celui qui traduisait Al ( d'Al Gore ) par Intelligence Artificielle  )



En effet, mea culpa : http://www.apple.com/ les iPods sont revenus.


----------



## Didjo (15 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> ( Au sinon mon message de tout à l'heure faisait aussi référence à celui qui traduisait Al ( d'Al Gore ) par Intelligence Artificielle  )



Didjo, il s'appelle, et c'est pas fait exprès, la faute au Widget Traduction et à mon OCR foireux... :mouais:

Bon ils me font mentir ces petits iPods, là... Un coup à plus les aimer !


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Octobre 2007)

Ben c'est pas pour aujourd'hui l'annonce de léopard ...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ben c'est pas pour aujourd'hui l'annonce de léopard ...



on s'en fout, on sait qu'il sort le 26  
le reste ...


----------



## pi-xi (15 Octobre 2007)

rannn l'autre ! on sait très bien où tu seras à 19h


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on s'en fout, on sait qu'il sort le 26
> le reste ...



Ouaip, le 26. :style:

Et mon petit doigt me dit que le pressage a déjà commencé, même si la Gold Master n'a pas été annoncée.

Ce sont des petits cachotiers, chez Apple...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce sont des petits cachotiers, chez Apple...



ce sont des taupes .... je suis sûr qu'ils ont des usines sous-terraines ou dans les océans


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2007)

pfff ... Vous êtes incorrigibles ...
On pourrait aussi parler de la Birmanie ou de l'Ouzbékistan, non ?
NON !
On parle de Leopard et si on n'a rien à dire :
*ON NE POSTE PAS !!!*


----------



## manustyle (15 Octobre 2007)

Celui-ci on a le droit ?


----------



## LiesWest (15 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> pfff ... Vous êtes incorrigibles ...
> On pourrait aussi parler de la Birmanie ou de l'Ouzbékistan, non ?
> NON !
> On parle de Leopard et si on n'a rien à dire :
> *ON NE POSTE PAS !!!*


ne pète pas ton cable toi, tranquille. tu instaures un régime de dictature dans ce forum ou quoi ??


----------



## Staby (15 Octobre 2007)

LiesWest a dit:


> ne pète pas ton cable toi, tranquille. tu instaures un régime de dictature dans ce forum ou quoi ??



Sympa comme premier message... Pas tes gentil de parler comme ca... au moderateur...  (je donne 1 heure max a ce post )

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, Les anonces Panther et Tiger ont toujours été faites environ 2 semaines plus tot et les Apple Center prevenus un mois en avance... 
A soit disant 10 jours de la sortie, les revendeurs ne sont pas prevenus, (je me suis renseigné) et toujours pas d'annonce... Il sont bien obligés d'en faire une quand meme hein...:mouais:


----------



## chounim (15 Octobre 2007)

D'apres Mac4Ever:

C'est demain, vers 14h30, heure de Paris, qu'Apple devrait annoncer le lancement de Mac OS 10.5 Leopard. Le syst&#232;me sera effectivement disponible d&#232;s le 26 octobre. 

Point de d&#233;tail, le packaging de la boite : elle sera noire et pr&#233;sentera une galaxie verte ou violette selon qu'il s'agira d'une version client ou serveur. Leopard sera disponible, comme &#224; l'accoutum&#233;e, en version normale, familiale (5 licences) ainsi que serveur (10 utilisateurs), serveur illimit&#233; et serveur upgrade.


----------



## Alfoo (15 Octobre 2007)

Mac4ever nous informe que l'annonce officielle sera demain &#224; 14h30, heure de Paris. 
 Info sans source confirm&#233;e...


----------



## blafoot (15 Octobre 2007)

elle se confirmera ou s'infirmera toute seule comme une grande demain a 14h30


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

A voir encore s'il y aura des pré-commandes possibles...


----------



## Rémi M (15 Octobre 2007)

chounim a dit:


> D'apres Mac4Ever:
> 
> C'est demain, vers 14h30, heure de Paris, qu'Apple devrait annoncer le lancement de Mac OS 10.5 Leopard. Le système sera effectivement disponible dès le 26 octobre.
> 
> Point de détail, le packaging de la boite : elle sera noire et présentera une galaxie verte ou violette selon qu'il s'agira d'une version client ou serveur. Leopard sera disponible, comme à l'accoutumée, en version normale, familiale (5 licences) ainsi que serveur (10 utilisateurs), serveur illimité et serveur upgrade.



SUPER!!! DANS QUELQUE JOUR MON MACBOOK VA ETRE DANS MA CHAMBRE ET JE VAIS ALLE LE CHERCHER ET IL SERA ECLAIRER ET LES AUTRES MAC NON!!!!

Je sais je suis un peu fou mais avoir 1 MB a 14 ans c'est fou et c'est mon rêve


----------



## blafoot (15 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas saisi la subtilité du " ET IL SERA ECLAIR*E* ET LES AUTRES MAC NON " 

Enfin bon ...

De toute facon 26 ou pas du moment que je le recois dans ma boite aux lettres avec le courrier mensuel de l'ADC moi ca m'ira très bien ^^


----------



## Staby (15 Octobre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> JE VAIS ALLE LE CHERCHER ET IL SERA ECLAIRER ET LES AUTRES MAC NON!!!!



Ah bah si en plus il est éclair*é*...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas très beau de se moquer :mouais: 
Et me dites pas que vous n'avez jamais fait de fautes ...

Sinon, mon cher bompi, je comprends ta "mauvaise humeur" à l'idée de devoir lire encore et toujours nos imbécilités dans ce topic sans fin  
Mais je crois que cette fois-ci, on tient le bon bout  
Il ne fait plus de doute que leopard sortira bel et bien le 26, donc plus que quelques jours (interminables...) de patience !  

En plus, je pense à un truc : il sort au début des vacances de Toussaint, ce qui nous prévoit quelques beaux topic à venir dès la sortie du félin


----------



## Joffrey (15 Octobre 2007)

Cette annonce est motivante!!! Bientôt mon pitit iMac 20"  Et à moi le plaisir d'utiliser léopard, de faire mes leçons dessus


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2007)

LiesWest a dit:


> ne pète pas ton cable toi, tranquille. tu instaures un régime de dictature dans ce forum ou quoi ??


Hé bien ! Quel post constructif ! Merveilleux. La prochaine fois, abstiens-toi, hein ? Merci d'avance.

Ah la la, cette jeunesse, respecte plus rien.


----------



## Staby (15 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Hé bien ! Quel post constructif ! Merveilleux. La prochaine fois, abstiens-toi, hein ? Merci d'avance.
> 
> Ah la la, cette jeunesse, respecte plus rien.



J'avais parié sur une heure et reaction au bout de... 1h04! Tu aurais pu faire un effort  

Si si je parle de leopard... 

Courage, le 26, On s'en va!


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Ouep, le 26. Ca fait des jours que je vous le dit. :style:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

LiesWest a dit:
			
		

> ne p&#232;te pas ton cable toi, tranquille. tu instaures un r&#233;gime de dictature dans ce forum ou quoi ??


Un concours de bannissement expresse ?


----------



## Santiiii (15 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Cette annonce est motivante!!! Bient&#244;t mon pitit iMac 20"  Et &#224; moi le plaisir d'utiliser l&#233;opard, de faire mes le&#231;ons dessus


 
Nos le&#231;ons elles vont &#234;tre meilleures que les autres!!!  

Moi j'attends toujours la confirmation d'Apple pour l'envoi de mon MB  Viiiiiiiteeeeee !!!

En tout cas aujourd'hui apr&#232;s-midi le vendeur de Macline pr&#232;s de chez moi il savait toujours rien me dire sur la sortie de Leo :mouais: (Mais j'vais continuer &#224; le harceler pcq j'adore &#231;a mouahaha)


----------



## LiesWest (15 Octobre 2007)

Staby a dit:


> J'avais parié sur une heure et reaction au bout de... 1h04! Tu aurais pu faire un effort
> 
> Si si je parle de leopard...
> 
> Courage, le 26, On s'en va!



Tu avais parié sur une heure, le temps que le modo efface le post, ce qu'il n'a pas fait... 
dommage
et le modérateur, désolé de m'exprimer comme ça, mais on est sur un forum libre, les gens dévient gentiment du sujet, et tu les agresses comme ça. après tout vous faites comme vous voulez... je m'en fous  bonne soirée


----------



## xao85 (15 Octobre 2007)

"C'est demain, vers 14h30, heure de Paris, qu'Apple devrait annoncer le lancement de Mac OS 10.5 Leopard. Le système sera effectivement disponible dès le 26 octobre. 

Point de détail, le packaging de la boite : elle sera noire et présentera une galaxie verte ou violette selon qu'il s'agira d'une version client ou serveur. Leopard sera disponible, comme à l'accoutumée, en version normale, familiale (5 licences) ainsi que serveur (10 utilisateurs), serveur illimité et serveur upgrade." Cf Mac4ever


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> "C'est demain, vers 14h30, heure de Paris, qu'Apple devrait annoncer le lancement de Mac OS 10.5 Leopard. Le système sera effectivement disponible dès le 26 octobre.
> 
> Point de détail, le packaging de la boite : elle sera noire et présentera une galaxie verte ou violette selon qu'il s'agira d'une version client ou serveur. Leopard sera disponible, comme à l'accoutumée, en version normale, familiale (5 licences) ainsi que serveur (10 utilisateurs), serveur illimité et serveur upgrade." Cf Mac4ever



ouais, ca fait deux pages que le lien a ete posté 

moi, j'prefere le violet, j'fais comment


----------



## xao85 (15 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ouais, ca fait deux pages que le lien a ete posté
> 
> moi, j'prefere le violet, j'fais comment



Jsuis tjs à la ramasse! :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> moi, j'prefere le violet, j'fais comment



tu pries St Steve  

@LiesXest : y'a pas de lois sur un forum, &#224; part celles impos&#233;es par les admins/modos
donc si un modo dit un truc, m&#234;me si on est pas d'accord avec, vaut mieux l'&#233;couter 
...
et sp&#233;cialement dans ce topic ! on voit bien que tu l'as pas lu depuis le d&#233;but, la petite pique de bompi se comprend alors que la moiti&#233; des posts n'ont rien &#224; voir avec le sujet


----------



## lubisk (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ...y'a pas de lois sur un forum...



Tu veux dire que c'est la jungle, faut faire gaffe ça doit être plein de félins là dedans.... :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Tu veux dire que c'est la jungle, faut faire gaffe ça doit être plein de félins là dedans.... :rateau:



tu serais étonné


----------



## noche84 (16 Octobre 2007)

Pour ce qui est de la réaction de bompi... Sur le moment même des fois c'est vrai que ça n'est pas toujours diplomate mais bon, le gars il gère les forums rumeurs et il fait bien ça avec la bande de zoulous que nous sommes... Nous on suit le fil mais il faut penser à un gars qui arrive en cours et qui doit rattraper 30 pages de blablatage ( comme ce que je fais maintenant  )

Je suis d'habitude anarchiste mais je trouve que tout en étant dur des fois, il laisse passer pas mal... Un bon modo donc 

Au sinon, pour ce qui est des revendeurs, j'ai remarqué que Cami Liège se fiait beaucoup aux rumeurs et lorsqu'on discute on a plus ou moins les même références... Un jour il me sitera un post de Noche84 lorsque nous parlerons j'en suis sûr :-D
Donc les revendeurs n'ont pas forcément la science infuse par rapport à un truc qu'Apple garde jalousement ( et même, je suppose qu'ils sont sous contrat de confidentialité donc à la limite, il aurait même un mail disant que Leo sera dispo le 26, il ne dira rien ou sera évasif... Enfin je pense en tout cas )

Et pour Didjo, désolé d'avoir oublié ton pseudo, en Liégeois, j'aurais du le retenir pourtant


----------



## manustyle (16 Octobre 2007)

J'aimerais commander un Macbook Pro et le recevoir &#233;quip&#233; Leopad. Puisque il sort le 26, vous conseillez de commander l'ordi quand ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> J'aimerais commander un Macbook Pro et le recevoir équipé Leopart. Puisque il sort le 26, vous conseillez de commander l'ordi quand ?



étant donné qu'il sort dans 10 jours, si tu le commande aujourd'hui, soit tu le reçois avec leopard dans environ 10 jours, soit tu le reçois avec tiger dans les jours qui viennent et tu auras sûrement leopard gratuitement


----------



## Bjeko (16 Octobre 2007)

manustyle : si l' annonce pressentie pour aujourd' hui a bien lieu (cf news macg&#233 je pense qu' il devrait y avoir des pr&#233;cisions sur la situation des machines achet&#233;es d' ici la sortie : upgrade gratuit par exemple...

Pour ma part j' ai une autre question : je compte acheter un MBP sur le refurb d&#233;but Novembre : est-ce que L&#233;o sera automatiquement fourni avec ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Pour ma part j' ai une autre question : je compte acheter un MBP sur le refurb début Novembre : est-ce que Léo sera automatiquement fourni avec ?



je pense bien, étant donné que les machines du refurb sont totalement inspectées et réinstallées


----------



## Bjeko (16 Octobre 2007)

thx Toumak


----------



## Ratatouille (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je pense bien, étant donné que les machines du refurb sont totalement inspectées et réinstallées



j'suis pas convaincue étant donnée que les ordi vendus actuellement sur le refurb sont encore avec ilife'06 et iwork'06, alors que les versions 08 sont sorties il y a qqs temps déjà


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> j'suis pas convaincue étant donnée que les ordi vendus actuellement sur le refurb sont encore avec ilife'06 et iwork'06, alors que les versions 08 sont sorties il y a qqs temps déjà



c'est vrai qu'ils sont peut-être réinstallés avec leurs dvd d'origine
dans ce cas, tout dépendra de quand le MBP a été acheté et rapporté


----------



## pek (16 Octobre 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> manustyle : si l' annonce pressentie pour aujourd' hui a bien lieu (cf news macgé) je pense qu' il devrait y avoir des précisions sur la situation des machines achetées d' ici la sortie : upgrade gratuit par exemple...
> 
> Pour ma part j' ai une autre question : je compte acheter un MBP sur le refurb début Novembre : est-ce que Léo sera automatiquement fourni avec ?




Je ne pense pas, sur la page du refurb, ils disent que l'ordinateur est vendu avec les logiciels originaux qui étaient dans la boite... Donc de fortes chances pour qu'il soit livré avec Tiger.


----------



## Bjeko (16 Octobre 2007)

effectivement, et vu que les machines actuellement sur le refurb sont encore fournies avec IWork06, il faudra sans doute attendre plusieurs mois avant d' y trouver Léopard... tant pis.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

plus que 3h15...


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> j'suis pas convaincue étant donnée que les ordi vendus actuellement sur le refurb sont encore avec ilife'06 et iwork'06, alors que les versions 08 sont sorties il y a qqs temps déjà



:mouais:

Il me semblait pourtant avoir lu que les Mac vendus sur le refurb étaient désormais automatiquement fournis avec iLife 08 (pour iWork, je ne sais pas). Faudrait savoir...


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

A propos de la livraison de Leopard avec une machine neuve comme &#233;voqu&#233; plus haut. C'est valable pour un achat fait sur le Apple Store mais que se passe-t-il si j'ach&#232;te &#224; la FNAC une machine disons aujourd'hui ?
Aurai-je droit &#224; ma copie de Leopard gratuitement ou est ce que je suis oblig&#233; de passer par l'Apple Store (Ce qui m'arrange pas vu que j'en ai besoin pour le 22)


----------



## LiesWest (16 Octobre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> A propos de la livraison de Leopard avec une machine neuve comme évoqué plus haut. C'est valable pour un achat fait sur le Apple Store mais que se passe-t-il si j'achète à la FNAC une machine disons aujourd'hui ?
> Aurai-je droit à ma copie de Leopard gratuitement ou est ce que je suis obligé de passer par l'Apple Store (Ce qui m'arrange pas vu que j'en ai besoin pour le 22)




Perso, moi j'en ai besoin jeudi, donc je suis passé à la fnac pour un éventuel achat mercredi, c'est avec eux que tu verras ça, je pense qu'Apple et les revendeurs ont déjà tout prévu, c a d fixé une date à partir de laquelle les heureux acheteurs se verront offrir leopard le 26 si c'est bien cette date, les conditions..etc. Donc va à la Fnac, qui pour moi représente la grande surface "spécialisée" la plus compétente parmi elle ses concurrents directs (darty, surcouf...). Bref, ils te diront ça eux-mêmes..
bonne journée


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce que dit LiesWest. 

Ceci dit, reste à savoir s'il s'agit d'une gratuité ou d'une réduction..


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci pour ta réponse, je pose la question à la FNAC à ce moment là


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

et pourquoi pas un magasin spécialisé apple comme camy, macline, clg ... ?


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec ce que dit LiesWest.
> 
> Ceci dit, reste &#224; savoir s'il s'agit d'une gratuit&#233; ou d'une r&#233;duction..



via Apple il me semble qu'on paie la mise &#224; jour 14 euros si elle est achet&#233;e au maximum deux semaines avant la sortie

d'ailleurs, si d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent l'on commande un nouveau Mac sur le store, je suppose qu'ils attendront de recevoir L&#233;opard avant de l'envoyer pour qu'il soit d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;

pour la Fnac, je ne sais si elle livre gratuitement les mises &#224; jour, il semblerait que oui au dire de certains d'entre vous qui se sont vu propos&#233; &#231;a par un revendeur Fnac...

pour ceux qui ont besoin du nouvel ordinateur avant le 26 octobre, on peut aussi acheter &#224; la Fnac et commander L&#233;opard sur Apple Store pour 14 euros
reste &#224; voir ce que propose la Fnac! tenez-nous au courant

 j'ai achet&#233; mon MacBook &#224; la Fnac mais en janvier, donc, j'ach&#232;terai L&#233;opard plus iLife 08 coupl&#233; &#224; iWork 08 vers No&#235;l (avec en sus un nouveau DD interne pour le MacBook mais &#231;a sera pas de la tarte pour l'installation, enfin, je trouverai bien une bonne &#226;me pour m'aider car dans le vivier du CEA o&#249; travaille ma m&#232;re il y a quelques inconditionnels d'Apple qui m'ont d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pann&#233;e... merci &#224; eux! sinon il me reste bien l'option de demander &#224; la Fnac d'installer un DD interne &#224; acheter chez eux - je ne sais pas m&#234;me si on peut vraiment choisir la marque - mais &#231;a va faire mal &#224; mon porte-monnaie d'&#233;tudiante)

j'ai h&#226;te de d&#233;couvrir vos r&#233;actions face &#224; L&#233;opard!


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

si tu as un trournevis et 3 min, c'est simple comme bonjour  
tu arriverais tr&#232;s bien &#224; le faire toute seule


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2007)

J'espère ne pas dire de bêtises mais il me semble que la gratuité du nouveau félin est habituellement réservée à ceux qui ont achetés leur Mac à partir de la date de l'annonce officielle de la sortie.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un magasin spécialisé apple comme camy, macline, clg ... ?



Parce que les conditions de vente ne sont pas les mêmes.

Soit on commande sur l'Applestore. Soit on commande chez une grande enseigne (comme la Fnac) suffisamment forte et indépendante vis-à-vis d'Apple pour ne pas subir le diktat d'Apple et pénaliser le client.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2007)

Stores ferm&#233;es


----------



## Staby (16 Octobre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Stores fermées



Chut! Il arrive...!


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Pré-commandes ? Vous faites chauffer la carte bleue ?


----------



## F118I4 (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pré-commandes ? Vous faites chauffer la carte bleue ?



Je l' ai en main plus qu' a attendre la réouverture du store.


----------



## So6 (16 Octobre 2007)

Lisez le contrat avant de balancer votre carte bleue comme des bleus. Un peu de tenue merde.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Lisez le contrat avant de balancer votre carte bleue comme des bleus. Un peu de tenue merde.



Un peu de politesse merde.


----------



## So6 (16 Octobre 2007)

Huhu.


----------



## tonio08 (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

mon abonnement &#224; l'ADC Student se termine le 7 novembre. Croyez vous que L&#233;opard me sera gentiment offert ou est ce que c'est trop tard?

merci


----------



## So6 (16 Octobre 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> mon abonnement à l'ADC Student se termine le 7 novembre. Croyez vous que Léopard me sera gentiment offert et est ce que c'est trop tard?
> 
> merci



Réouverture du store dans vingt minutes, tu sauras à ce moment là, je comprends même pas la question moi.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> mon abonnement à l'ADC Student se termine le 7 novembre. Croyez vous que Léopard me sera gentiment offert et est ce que c'est trop tard?
> 
> merci



c'est sûrement mis dans le contrat, non ?!
jettes-y un oeil


----------



## So6 (16 Octobre 2007)

Les Belges sont les seuls au monde &#224; avoir des slashs dans leurs num&#233;ros. Appkle Store Belgique :

Belgique                 0800/93 932                 

Bouhhhh


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

apple store ferm&#233;s
cela veut dire ...


leopard ???


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> apple store fermés
> cela veut dire ...
> 
> 
> leopard ???




bin oui hein, je crois que là c'est bon, c'est pas pour une imprimante ou des écouteurs pour sûr!!!


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> bin oui hein, je crois que l&#224; c'est bon, c'est pas pour une imprimante ou des &#233;couteurs pour s&#251;r!!!



Une m&#233;ga maintenance, peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> bin oui hein, je crois que là c'est bon, c'est pas pour une imprimante ou des écouteurs pour sûr!!!



La dernière fois qu'il y a eu une fermeture, c'était juste de la maintenance, moi je dis ça, je dis rien :rateau:


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Les boules !


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une méga maintenance, peut-être ?





whereismymind a dit:


> La dernière fois qu'il y a eu une fermeture, c'était juste de la maintenance, moi je dis ça, je dis rien :rateau:




mais vous allez tout faire rater vous à raconter que des bêtises!!! 
ça ne peut être QUE léopard et ça ne DOIT être que léopard, non mais!


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

oui il a raison ca DOIT etre leopard ^^


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Ben si c'est pas Leopard, je sens que tout ça va tourner au suicide collectif...


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

peut etre pas 
du moins on l'espere


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> oui il a raison ca DOIT etre leopard ^^




Bah ouai, avec tous ces gens qui ont déjà dégainé la CB, ça serai dommage !!


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

La WWF va geuler avec tous ces felins en libre vente... (oui oui l'attente est longue )


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

ça dure trop longtemps à mon goût...pffff....quand je pense qu'on le recevra pas avant le 26...:sleep:
on a le temps devenir dingue à surposter sur ce forum


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

ben c'est ce qu'on a supposé apres la bourde l'apple
livraison le 26


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon aller un petit pronostic:

Annonce de Leopard aux tarifs suivants:

Leopard Home Basic Edition -> 129 
Leopard Home Premium Edition -> 129 
Leopard Profesional Edition -> 129 
Leopard Business Edition -> 129 
Leopard Ultimate Edition -> 129 

Pronostic des repartitions des ventes par edition:

Leopard Ultimate Edition : 100% des ventes
Autres editions : 0% des ventes


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

tu as piqué sa a iPapy


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Bon aller un petit pronostic:
> 
> Annonce de Leopard aux tarifs suivants:
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié la licence multiposte...


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as oublié la licence multiposte...



j'ai hâte de voir la keynote officielle
plus qu'un quart d' heure avant que Steve Jobs nous sorte Léopard (y'a intérêt!!) de son chapeau magique


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si tu as un trournevis et 3 min, c'est simple comme bonjour
> tu arriverais tr&#232;s bien &#224; le faire toute seule



je suis archi-nulle dans ce domaine!
au CEA o&#249; travaile ma m&#232;re et o&#249; existe, &#244; bonheur, des fanas d'Apple qui errent aussi sur MacG&#233;! on m'a m&#234;me install&#233; les 2 Go de Ram command&#233;s il y a peu chez MacWay! le gars l'a fait en cinq minutes montre en main (il pensait 2 mn mais la Ram n'&#233;tait pas au m&#234;me endroit sur les Intel) c'est pour dire!
alors un DD interne, je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas m&#234;me imaginer la catastrophe que je ferai!!

le DD interne sera command&#233; en m&#234;me temps que L&#233;opard, histoire que j'installe l'OS correctement (pour &#231;a je devrai me d&#233;brouiller!)

hop la keynote doit commencer!


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

c'est longggggg


----------



## Didjo (16 Octobre 2007)

O&#249; qu'on voit l'annonce ?

Sinon... le quotidien du jour :
_10
_Notez que j'ai oubli&#233; le 11,  je m'en veux absolument, pardon &#224; tous pour cet affront...



noche84 a dit:


> Et pour Didjo, d&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir oubli&#233; ton pseudo, en Li&#233;geois, j'aurais du le retenir pourtant


C'est pas grave, n'&#233;tait pour de rire ^^ Pourquoi Li&#233;geois ? C'est Li&#233;geois mon pseudo ?​


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

bon alors ils nous le pondent leur félin ou quoi, j'ai répété 13453 fois le numéro de ma CB, je peux le faire les yeux fermés...


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

MOI j'ai reactualiser au mois 60 fois ma page apple store  en 1 minute


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je suis archi-nulle dans ce domaine!
> au CEA où travaile ma mère et où existe, ô bonheur, des fanas d'Apple qui errent aussi sur MacGé! on m'a même installé les 2 Go de Ram commandés il y a peu chez MacWay! le gars l'a fait en cinq minutes montre en main (il pensait 2 mn mais la Ram n'était pas au même endroit sur les Intel) c'est pour dire!
> alors un DD interne, je ne préfère pas même imaginer la catastrophe que je ferai!!
> 
> ...



Juste pour ma culture perso, c'est possible de faire un Backup complet du système et de le re-copier sans ré installer lorsqu'on change le DD Système ?


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> MOI j'ai reactualiser au mois 60 fois ma page apple store  en 1 minute



ah ouais, toi aussi???


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Octobre 2007)

Et vous pensez que la version &#233;tudiante pourrait &#234;tre &#224; 79&#8364; ?? Si oui j'ach&#232;te direct :love:

Sinon ca sera un peu plus difficile pour moi &#233;tant &#233;tudiant T__T...


vive l&#233;opard, j'ai regard&#233; les 10 trucs innovants de L&#233;opard, mais j'esp&#232;re que y'aura des fonctionnalit&#233;s cach&#233;s qui d&#233;chirent comme Time Machine .


Le Dock je suis un peu surpris car on dirait plus un trap&#232;ze qu'un zone 3D mais ave cl'habitude je suis certain que &#231;a peut le faire 


Questions : Il pourrait r&#233;ouvrir &#224; quelle heure l'Apple Store ?



Et surtout comment fait un transfert de donn&#233;es entre 2 OS sur le m&#234;me MAC ? T_T encore un transfert sur un DD externe ?


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127306/leopard-le-26


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

vite, je dois faire autre chose...penser à autre chose, tanner une peau de félin par exemple, aller au zoo voir les tigres et les léopards,


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

apple store ouver LEOPARD


----------



## mog (16 Octobre 2007)

Ca y'est... c'est cuit !


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

ayééééééééééééééééééé!!!!!!


----------



## Didjo (16 Octobre 2007)

Tous des fous  
*Heureusement que j'ai pas cours today moi !!!

*O&#249; est-ce qu'on voit la keynote en direct s'il y en a une ? Page d'acceuil d'Apple ?


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

C'EST FAIT


edit GRILL&#201;


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Ayéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## mog (16 Octobre 2007)

Ouais ben ils nous ont bien eu... pas de fonctionnalit&#233;s d&#233;lirantes en plus.. hum.

Ah.. on a modifi&#233; cette page aussi : http://www.apple.com/macosx/
ET voil&#224; les """300 nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s""" http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/300.html


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Octobre 2007)

Ah la haine première fois que ca va aussi vite , la folie n'a même pas eu le temps de remonter en moi T_T.


Bon bah encore à attendre 10 jours T_T


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Les d&#233;tails pour obtenir un Leopard pas cher:



> Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard et ses quelque 300 nouveaut&#233;s et innovations arrivent le 26 octobre 2007.
> 
> Si vous avez achetez, entre le 1er octobre 2007 et le 29 d&#233;cembre 2007, un Mac &#233;ligible non &#233;quip&#233; de Mac OS X Leopard, vous pourrez b&#233;n&#233;ficier de Leopard &#224; sa sortie, au prix de 8,95&#8364; seulement.
> 
> ...




Pour le moment, le lien qui en dit plus ne marche pas, &#231;a redirige sur une page de pr&#233;sentation Leopard. On ne sait pas quels sont les Mac &#233;ligibles ...


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

la CB a chauffée ?


----------



## dj-flyo (16 Octobre 2007)

ptite question ayant acheté mon mac il y a plus de 1 semaine aurais-je une réduction ou il faut que j'appel apple?


----------



## Santiiii (16 Octobre 2007)

Ca y eeeeeeeeeeeeeest :rateau: 

J'm'attendais à voir une belle page d'accueil sur Leopard moi donc en me connectant j'me suis dit "Beh merde c'est pour quand?!"

Bon beh j'ai plus qu'à me renseigner pour l'avoir moins cher vu que j'ai commandé mon MB vendredi...

Youhouuuuuuuuuu


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

dj-flyo a dit:


> ptite question ayant acheté mon mac il y a plus de 1 semaine aurais-je une réduction ou il faut que j'appel apple?



Pourquoi une réduc ? Les config n'ont pas été changé. Si tu veux Leopard par contre, lit mon Post au dessus.


----------



## dj-flyo (16 Octobre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Pourquoi une réduc ? Les config n'ont pas été changé. Si tu veux Leopard par contre, lit mon Post au dessus.



escuse je ne l'avais pas vue mais j'ai pas trouvé sur la page qu'il parle de ça ??


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2007)

yep yep! hourra! vu l'annonce sur MacG&#233; tour sur Apple Store

Divoli, pour la question d'installation et back up, c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je vais m'y mettre, alors j'ai pioch&#233; aussi dans un lien que tu as donn&#233; r&#233;cemment... pour le reste mieux vaudra aller sur le fil Installer L&#233;opard que tu connais ;-)
je suis encore novice l&#224;-dedans n'ayant jamais fait de clean install depuis janvier et jamais chang&#233; d'OS! L&#233;opard va &#234;tre ma premi&#232;re exp&#233;rience! MamaCass saura te renseigner...


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

:cool: [IMG]http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1020/losmalloh1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Le 26 ! Qui est-ce qui avait raison depuis le début, bande de cèpes !


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Octobre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Les détails pour obtenir un Leopard pas cher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEGOUTE   
Je l'ai acheté y'a un mois mon nouvel iMac T_T et il doit passer en décembre à la garantie. Il va falloir que je réinstalle tout sur celui ci avec léopard et réinstalle quand il reviendra du SAV T_T...


----------



## Agrippa II (16 Octobre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Les détails pour obtenir un Leopard pas cher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour savez vous s'il faut contacter Apple directement ou attendre?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> :cool: [IMG]http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1020/losmalloh1.jpg[/IMG]


Déjà ????  :afraid: 

Bon ben maintenant, on attend avec impatience tes premières impressions.


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

ben de toute facon il faut attendre le 26


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

j'suis du genre à essuyer les plâtres moi!


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> ben de toute facon il faut attendre le 26



malheureusement oui...


----------



## dj-flyo (16 Octobre 2007)

alors es ce que quelq'un aurait une réponse !! en faite j'ai commandé mon macbook le 30 septembre et il a était expédié le 1octobre aurais-je droit a la remise ?


----------



## Chû_Totoro (16 Octobre 2007)

dj-flyo a dit:


> alors es ce que quelq'un aurait une r&#233;ponse !! en faite j'ai command&#233; mon macbook le 30 septembre et il a &#233;tait exp&#233;di&#233; le 1octobre aurais-je droit a la remise ?


Va voir dans le forum R&#233;agissez (ici c'est fini.... y'a plus de rumeur  )

Edit : Mauvaise nouvelle c'est valable &#224; partir du 1er octobre... d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi (mais bon y'a s&#251;rement moyen de n&#233;gocier)​


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

dj-flyo a dit:


> alors es ce que quelq'un aurait une r&#233;ponse !! en faite j'ai command&#233; mon macbook le 30 septembre et il a &#233;tait exp&#233;di&#233; le 1octobre aurais-je droit a la remise ?





			
				Ch&#251;_Totoro;4439493 a dit:
			
		

> Va voir dans le forum R&#233;agissez (ici c'est fini.... y'a plus de rumeur  )
> 
> Edit : Mauvaise nouvelle c'est valable &#224; partir du 1er octobre... d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi (mais bon y'a s&#251;rement moyen de n&#233;gocier)​



Pas s&#251;r.

Peut-&#234;tre que la date d'exp&#233;dition ou plut&#244;t de r&#233;ception est prise en compte, sinon cela risquerait de cr&#233;er un manque d'&#233;quit&#233;. Il faut se renseigner aupr&#232;s d'Apple...


----------



## Didjo (16 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'propose de déplacer ce post dans les réactions histoire de pouvoir continuer ici 

J'me suis fait dépasser par les pros...


----------



## dj-flyo (16 Octobre 2007)

bon bah j'ai applé appel store et normallement il ne devrait pas y avoir de prob il faut que j'essaye demain hihih


----------



## pi-xi (16 Octobre 2007)

eh miiiiiince j'ai un bon d'achat de 35 euros apple vlable jusqu'au 30/10/2007... à partir de 359 euros

pourquoi Leopard n'est pas plus cher :rateau:


----------



## Ratatouille (16 Octobre 2007)

si j'ach&#232;te mon imac auyjourd'hui sur l'apple store, vous pensez qu'il y a moyen d'avoir leopard dessus directement, ou bien il faut que j'attende le 26 pour passer la commande ?


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que dans otut les cas tu devras attendre le 26 Octobre pour recevoir Léopard


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2007)

Ben merde pour les étudiant c'est 114 
C'est pas dit que je me l'offre ce mois-ci... 

En tt cas super heureux d'avoir enfin l'annonce... mais dégouté que Divoli ait raison!


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> En tt cas super heureux d'avoir enfin l'annonce... mais dégouté que Divoli ait raison!



:style::style::style::style:

Sinon, j'ai la date de sortie de 10.6. Ca intéresse quelqu'un ou j'attend un peu ?


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :style::style::style::style:
> 
> Sinon, j'ai la date de sortie de 10.6. Ca intéresse quelqu'un ou j'attend un peu ?


Arretes tu vas enerver Bompi!


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi j'propose de d&#233;placer ce post dans les r&#233;actions histoire de pouvoir continuer ici
> 
> J'me suis fait d&#233;passer par les pros...



vive WeClip :style: :






on sait donc que ce sera le 26 &#224; 18h 
divoli, je m'incline


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Vive moi. :style:


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

ahaha ! trop fort ce divoli !


profitons-en de faire des petites farces à bompi, vu que ce fil n'a plus de raison de rester en vie maintenant que nous somme tous fixés   :bebe:


----------



## Didjo (16 Octobre 2007)

J'aurais dis, par soucis de Math&#233;matiques, 18h, nan ?

Heuuu... TU L'A EU O&#249; TON WIDGET ? J'ADOOORE !!!


Ce serait Cool, Bompi, que ce post soit d&#233;plac&#233; qu'il perdure...


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ahaha ! trop fort ce divoli !
> 
> 
> profitons-en de faire des petites farces à bompi, vu que ce fil n'a plus de raison de rester en vie maintenant que nous somme tous fixés   :bebe:



Vas y Bompi soulages toi!


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Oui. D'ailleurs on peut remercier Bompi pour sa tolérance et sa patience. 










Vous pouvez aller lui mettre un commentaire dans son profil.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> J'aurais dis, par soucis de Math&#233;matiques, 18h, nan ?
> 
> Heuuu... TU L'A EU O&#249; TON WIDGET ? J'ADOOORE !!!
> 
> ...



ben 15h40 + 2h20 = ... 18h, OUPS ! dans un &#233;lan de folie je me suis emport&#233;  

 

sinon, pour le widget, c'est webclip de safari 3 



divoli a dit:


> Vous pouvez aller lui mettre un commentaire dans son profil.



ou le harceler de coups de boule


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon j'ai lassé un ptit commentaire à ce cher Bompi! :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'adore Bompi , il est plein de sagesse et de sympathie  ^^ , et puis il a rigolé à ma blague  enfin presque .


A moi aussi je veux des commentaires


----------



## Didjo (16 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;concertant cette soumission soudaine &#224; l'autorit&#233;, suivit voire d&#233;pass&#233; par un syndrome de Stockholm actif &#224; une autorit&#233; sup&#233;rieure...  (Edit) A relire, on se demande m&#234;me si c'est pas un peu de l'hypocrisie 

Je rigole, s'sont sympas les modos, ici (sauf : ..., ... ) 

Hey, Webclip c'est que dans Leopard ? Parce-que j'ai Safari 3, moi...


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Hey, Webclip c'est que dans Leopard ? Parce-que j'ai Safari 3, moi...



qu'est-ce que tu crois :bebe:


----------



## Ratatouille (16 Octobre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je pense que dans otut les cas tu devras attendre le 26 Octobre pour recevoir Léopard



j'm'en doute qu'il ne vont pas me livrer léopard avant la date officielle de sortie. La question est de savoir si je vais recevoir mon ordi seulement le 27 avec léopard dessus ou bien dans 3 jours sans comme ils semblent l'indiquer...


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> j'm'en doute qu'il ne vont pas me livrer léopard avant la date officielle de sortie. La question est de savoir si je vais recevoir mon ordi seulement le 27 avec léopard dessus ou bien dans 3 jours sans comme ils semblent l'indiquer...



pourquoi est-ce qu'ils arrêteraient toutes les livraisons ? c'est stupide et t'imagine le boulot :rateau: 

tu le recevras dans 3 jours et tu pourras avoir leopard pour 9


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;sormais, Leopard, ce n'est plus dans le forum Rumeurs.


----------

